# deal coming soon...(merged)



## mediocre man

I don't post these types of things in the general forum usually, in fact I don't think I ever have. But......well, get ready for some fireworks on the trade front. 

Go ahead and speculate.


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*

my speculation would be one of 2 teams. maybe 3

I think the Zach to Boston for the #5 and filler makes the most sense for both teams. Even if the filer is Theo

I can also see Zach + ? going to Memphis for the #4 and Mike Miller and filler



but Atlanta still seems like a very likely candidate as well... I am just not sure in what form it will be


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: deal coming soon*

where did you hear this from?


----------



## sa1177

*Re: deal coming soon*

Can you give us a general idea of the source of this news?


----------



## Ed O

*Re: deal coming soon*

Odd timing. The trade deadline has already passed, right?

So aren't trades unavailable until after the NBA Finals end?

Ed O.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



Ed O said:


> Odd timing. The trade deadline has already passed, right?
> 
> So aren't trades unavailable until after the NBA Finals end?
> 
> Ed O.



Yes, I don't think you can trade until the draft now.


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*



Ed O said:


> Odd timing. The trade deadline has already passed, right?
> 
> So aren't trades unavailable until after the NBA Finals end?
> 
> Ed O.


once your season is over its fair game until almost draft time

like 2pm on draft day

yes, you can trade now


----------



## Schilly

*Re: deal coming soon*



Ed O said:


> Odd timing. The trade deadline has already passed, right?
> 
> So aren't trades unavailable until after the NBA Finals end?
> 
> Ed O.


No once a team is done playing they can make deals.


----------



## Schilly

*Re: deal coming soon*

From Larry **** regarding when players can't be traded.



> When the trading deadline has passed. Teams are free to make trades again once their season has ended, but cannot trade players whose contracts are ending or could end due to an option or ETO.


Link To ****


----------



## stupendous

*Re: deal coming soon*

ugh...these kinds of post kill me! They are exciting, yet agonizing...yet it could be nothing!


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: deal coming soon*

Spill it, mm. 

You know something we don't? Considering we have four second rounders, I thought deal was inevitable, but not exactly fireworks worthy.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> I don't post these types of things in the general forum usually, in fact I don't think I ever have. But......well, get ready for some fireworks on the trade front.
> 
> Go ahead and speculate.


When you say 'get ready', I think 'news within a day or a couple of days'. Is this a correct assumption?


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



sa1177 said:


> Can you give us a general idea of the source of this news?


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



yuyuza1 said:


> Considering we have four second rounders, I thought deal was inevitable, but not exactly fireworks worthy.


exactly. I'll keep the fireworks in storage unless Randolph is dealt.


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*



yuyuza1 said:


> Spill it, mm.
> 
> You know something we don't? Considering we have four second rounders, I thought deal was inevitable, but not exactly fireworks worthy.


Lets respect his sources and his right to keep them quiet yet informative. If the cover is blown.. then the well drys up

I am sure he will share with us when he can


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: deal coming soon*



Trader Bob said:


> Lets respect his sources and his right to keep them quiet yet informative. If the cover is blown.. then the well drys up
> 
> I am sure he will share with us when he can



Sure. Just getting antsy before the draft.


----------



## Verro

*Re: deal coming soon*

Mediocre Man's sources? :biggrin: 

http://www.realgm.net/boards/viewtopic.php?t=670850


----------



## Spoolie Gee

*Re: deal coming soon*



Verro said:


> Mediocre Man's sources? :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.realgm.net/boards/viewtopic.php?t=670850


More then likely.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*

Oooooooh, I'm excited now.


----------



## Schilly

*Re: deal coming soon*



Spoolie Gee said:


> More then likely.


Nope...I think that is MM.


----------



## hasoos

*Re: deal coming soon*

Isn't the trade deadline actually the date you can make a trade and still include the acquired player on a playoff roster? You can make a trade after, you just can't use the player in the playoffs, so teams don't do it.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*

Not Marion.
Not Lewis.
Not Kirlenko.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



Verro said:


> Mediocre Man's sources? :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.realgm.net/boards/viewtopic.php?t=670850



LOL no, but that's weird. I wonder who that guy is? 

I prolly shouldn't have said anything, I just got overly excited.


----------



## The Sebastian Express

*Re: deal coming soon*



Schilly said:


> Nope...I think that is MM.


It's not. TBPup is a poster that posts on hoopsworld and RealGM. I believe he used to post here, along with discovery, but I don't think they were fond of some responses. If I recall correctly.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



Schilly said:


> Nope...I think that is MM.




No that is not me. I dunno who it is


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> LOL no, but that's weird. I wonder who that guy is?
> 
> I prolly shouldn't have said anything, I just got overly excited.


If you are indeed telling the truth: how close is this deal to getting done? Is it agreed to in principle and just at the detail stage? Is it in the discussion phase? Are other teams getting involved?


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*



yuyuza1 said:


> Sure. Just getting antsy before the draft.


no problem.. we are all excited I am sure


I just hope we get someone like Shawn Marion as our SF in a multi team deal


----------



## Ed O

*Re: deal coming soon*



Schilly said:


> From Larry **** regarding when players can't be traded.
> 
> Link To ****


Coolio. Thanks.

Ed O.


----------



## Reep

*Re: deal coming soon*



Trader Bob said:


> no problem.. we are all excited I am sure


No kidding. Now instead of getting anything done for the rest of the day I'm going to have to sit here and hit the refresh button.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*

Anyone want to make a prediction?

I have a feeling it involves New Jersey. They need a shake up as much as anyone.

RJ + #17 for ZBo


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: deal coming soon*

We have to be getting a pick in return; it only makes sense to announce a trade like this so early if it's to lure players in that pick's range to Portland for a workout.

It's kinda cool that we have two well-respected members on two well-respected forums posting hints like this... must be basically a done deal.


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*



Trader Bob said:


> I just hope we get someone like Shawn Marion as our SF in a multi team deal


The buzz I'm reading says it won't involve Marion, but that's buzz.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> If you are indeed telling the truth: how close is this deal to getting done? Is it agreed to in principle and just at the detail stage? Is it in the discussion phase? Are other teams getting involved?




I will say this. Yes, there is another team involved in the trade. :biggrin:


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> I will say this. Yes, there is another team involved in the trade. :biggrin:


Smartass!


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> I will say this. Yes, there is another team involved in the trade. :biggrin:


I'm asking for very little information. I just want to know if I should hit up the grocery store or order take out.


----------



## Dan

*Re: deal coming soon*

:buddies: I think this cough syrup is splendid..I swear I just read a thread that suggests we're going to make a big trade soon.


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: deal coming soon*

How soon is soon? Soon as in the next couple days, or soon as in never?


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



BlazerCaravan said:


> We have to be getting a pick in return; it only makes sense to announce a trade like this so early if it's to lure players in that pick's range to Portland for a workout.


That's a great point.


----------



## Oil Can

*Re: deal coming soon*

"How soon is now?" -The Smiths 1987


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> I will say this. Yes, there is another team involved in the trade. :biggrin:


I'm going out on a limb here, but I'd put money down that there's a 99.9% chance that other team..... is _also_ an NBA team. :biggrin:


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Oil Can said:


> "How soon is now?" -The Smiths 1987


"Is it now?" -Midnight Oil, 1979


----------



## Verro

*Re: deal coming soon*



BlazerCaravan said:


> We have to be getting a pick in return; it only makes sense to announce a trade like this so early if it's to lure players in that pick's range to Portland for a workout.


Yep


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*



Oil Can said:


> "How soon is now?" -The Smiths 1987


Directed at Patterson:

"You shut your mouth, how can you say
I go about things the wrong way.
I am human and I need to be loved
Just like everybody else does."


----------



## Dan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Entity said:


> Directed at Patterson:
> 
> "You shut your mouth, how can you say
> I go about things the wrong way.
> I am human and I need to be loved
> Just like everybody else does."


no, directed at Patterson (both):


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*

The buzz is also saying that the other team involved isn't a team from our division.


----------



## deanwoof

*Re: deal coming soon*

is that .1% chance that we're trading for Candice Parker?


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*

Is it going to happen soon? Today? If we have to wait until the 28th, I'm going to hate you for a long time.


----------



## yakbladder

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> I will say this. Yes, there is another team involved in the trade. :biggrin:


How about if you just answer this -> Would you be happy if the trade went through?


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



Entity said:


> The buzz is also saying that the other team involved isn't a team from our division.


Right, and the dude said no on Marion, so...

No Kirilenko, no Lewis, no Marion, and most unfortunately, no Ricky Davis.


----------



## Fork

*Re: deal coming soon*

Talks of a BIG TRADE and we're bringing in 15 point guards to work out in the next couple weeks. A couple were additions to the workout schedule today even. Not a coincidence. (also bringing in 13 PF's but just 6 SG's and 4 C's - again, not coincidence)

If I had to guess, I'd say it's Jack and somebody to Atlanta for either the #11, or one of their 15 SF's or both. Then, trade a couple 2nd rounders to get into the late first round and pick a guy like Ramon Sessions.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



yakbladder said:


> How about if you just answer this -> Would you be happy if the trade went through?


Guy from RealGM says "Hold onto your shorts. Unfortunately this is all I can say, but I think everyone will be happy. :clap:"


----------



## Ed O

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> Right, and the dude said no on Marion, so...
> 
> No Kirilenko, no Lewis, no Marion, and most unfortunately, no Ricky Davis.


Who is "the dude"?

What are you talking about?

FWIW, I would bet it's Jefferson + the 17th, though, if I had to guess...

Ed O.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



Ed O said:


> Who is "the dude"?
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> FWIW, I would bet it's Jefferson + the 17th, though, if I had to guess...
> 
> Ed O.


http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=670850

The realgm oracle.


----------



## Reep

*Re: deal coming soon*

Speculations:

*NJ*: RJ + #17 for Zach. I'm not sure how I feel about RJ at his current salary, but can easily see NJ doing this. It would also fit with the level of player they are trying to get in. Doesn't fit with the focus on point guards.

*Atlanta*: #3 and change for Zach; #11 for Jack. Needs a PG. People say Conley Jr., but I can't see that at #3. Jack + something for one of Atlanta's picks. Zach included if for #3, not if #11?

*Pistons*: #15 [+ Prince] for Jack [+ Zach]? 

*Clippers*: #14 for Jack

*Sacramento*: #10 + Bibby for Jack + Zach?

*Washington*: #16 + Jamison for Zach?

Can anyone add to this or knock any of these out? MM, any comments?


----------



## maxiep

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> LOL no, but that's weird. I wonder who that guy is?
> 
> I prolly shouldn't have said anything, I just got overly excited.



MM, you did the right thing. There's nothing wrong with giving people a head's up if you hear something. The important thing is to respect the source and not to burn them; generally that means keeping the particulars quiet. If you can hint one way or another, that's great. If not, you're still giving us good information.

It's amazing how something that gets posted on a board can trash or delay a deal. Each side of a deal possesses asymmetric information and has their own preferences. If you post something from the point of view of one team, it could cause the other team to reassess what they're giving up. 

I, for one, appreciate any shred of info. So you have my thanks.


----------



## UOSean

*Re: deal coming soon*

I'm hoping for a team guy like Shane Battier.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



Reep said:


> *Sacramento*: #10 + Bibby for Jack + Zach?


That one makes me squeamish.

MM, is Reep 'getting warmer'?


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: deal coming soon*



UOSean said:


> I'm hoping for a team guy like Shane Battier.


I hope to god you're wrong. If we are giving up Zach, we need a impact player at SF to make sure we are a .500 team until Oden/Aldridge are ready to dominate.


----------



## elcap15

*Re: deal coming soon*



UOSean said:


> I'm hoping for a team guy like Shane Battier.



He would be a great fit on this team. Dont know how it would happen, but he would be a great fit.


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*

The news apparently is happy news to the "RealGM Oracle"


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*



elcap15 said:


> He would be a great fit on this team. Dont know how it would happen, but he would be a great fit.


I would also be all for getting Battier.


----------



## Reep

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> That one makes me squeamish.
> 
> MM, is Reep 'getting warmer'?


Me too. But, if Bibby returned to form (rejuvinated by the young guns), he would be a mature leader with lots of experience that could run things until Sergio was ready. And they only have to pay him for two years. If he worked out and you could use the #10 + some second rounders to move up a bit, Pritchard might be able to get the SF prospect he wants and the PG leader they are also looking for.


----------



## gatorpops

*Re: deal coming soon*

This, has to involve Zack as MM is sure that he is gone and he is so excited about this. Must be Zack and Jack for ??????

By the way if we have to wait for more than a couple of days I will start an "ignore MM" for a year for all Blazer fans on this board. Anyone with me? ha

gatorpops


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



gatorpops said:


> By the way if we have to wait for more than a couple of days I will start an "ignore MM" for a year for all Blazer fans on this board. Anyone with me? ha


I'm with you.


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*



Reep said:


> *Sacramento*: #10 + Bibby for Jack + Zach?


wish I had thought of that

http://www.basketballforum.com/port...c-town-adn-atl-trade-ideas-2.html#post4800483



BY THE WAY MM.............. Thanks :clap2:


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: deal coming soon*

Courtside is on tonight, so I hope we can get more insight there.


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*



Entity said:


> The news apparently is happy news to the "RealGM Oracle"


And judging by MM's uncharacteristic jump into the foray, I'd call that seconded.


----------



## Verro

*Re: deal coming soon*

I've been checking other NBA team boards for a similar "deal coming" leak to try to connect the dots, but so far there's nothing. Maybe other teams run a tighter ship in this respect.


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: deal coming soon*

There went my afternoon productivity.

Oh, and by the way, don't expect to get much info on Courtside unless the TEAM is ready to leak the information. They are Blazers employees and can't say anything that isn't pure speculation.

-Pop


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> Yes, I don't think you can trade until the draft now.


But you can announce a "deal in principle". You just cannot execute it until Draft Day at this point.

SOME GMs use these kinds of things as a "last call" of sorts for best offers from other teams.

PBF


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*



Verro said:


> I've been checking other NBA team boards for a similar "deal coming" leak to try to connect the dots, but so far there's nothing. Maybe other teams run a tighter ship in this respect.


Yeah, I've been doing the same thing. Good intelligence work there.


----------



## Reep

*Re: deal coming soon*



Trader Bob said:


> wish I had thought of that
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/port...c-town-adn-atl-trade-ideas-2.html#post4800483


Yeah, while I didn't site sources for the trades, it was meant to be a summary of information I've seen in the last couple of days. I claim no original thoughts--at least as far as this topic goes.


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*



Entity said:


> Yeah, I've been doing the same thing. Good intelligence work there.


Although if I find something from another team, I think I'd rather keep it on the downlow than cause any sort of damage.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> But you can announce a "deal in principle". You just cannot execute it until Draft Day at this point.


As long as a RFA or UFA isn't involved, and the deal doesn't involve CLE or SA, you can.


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*



Reep said:


> Yeah, while I didn't site sources for the trades, it was meant to be a summary of information I've seen in the last couple of days. I claim no original thoughts--at least as far as this topic goes.


I was just teasing Reep... no problem at all... its all fun


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> But you can announce a "deal in principle". You just cannot execute it until Draft Day at this point.
> 
> SOME GMs use these kinds of things as a "last call" of sorts for best offers from other teams.
> 
> PBF


no... not from what Schilly posted via Larry **** FAQ

you can do trades after your season is over up to the day of the draft. and on draft day you can anounce trades up to a few hours before the start of the draft. POrtland did one a few years ago on draft day

and there have been season ending trades announced before draft day before.. there just are not a lot of them historically


----------



## Schilly

*Re: deal coming soon*

Typically teams are pre-occupied with scouting for the draft or busy with the playoffs at this time. Also they want to have the whole ocean to fish in.


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: deal coming soon*

Can anyone answer this? *how long is soon? is it today, tomorrow, a week, the draft....anything?*


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Trader Bob said:


> no... not from what Schilly posted via Larry **** FAQ
> 
> you can do trades after your season is over up to the day of the draft. and on draft day you can anounce trades up to a few hours before the start of the draft. POrtland did one a few years ago on draft day
> 
> and there have been season ending trades announced before draft day before.. there just are not a lot of them historically


Yeah, I know now. I just caught up with this thread.

Sheesh, you guys are hopping all over this like monkeys on a tree.

Hold still, will ya?

PBF


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: deal coming soon*

TBpup over there pretty much said the foundation has been set and such and if it's gonna go down, it usually leaks in a few days.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

*Re: deal coming soon*

ok guys relax i am kevin pritchard and the deal i with NJ. shhhh dont tell.


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> Yeah, I know now. I just caught up with this thread.
> 
> Sheesh, you guys are hopping all over this like monkeys on a tree.
> 
> Hold still, will ya?
> 
> PBF


I only have three sites open now at work

and refreshing screens every minute


LOL


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*

*QUESTION THAT MM SHOULD BE ABLE TO ANSWER:*

Have you heard - or do you know - anything more about this than TbPup has revealed on the RealGM forum?

That's all I want to know.

Thanks,

PBF


----------



## Reep

*Re: deal coming soon*

Ahhhh. I can't take it any more. Feels like my head is going to . . .

[gif removed due to graphic nature] Explode!


----------



## ProZach

*Re: deal coming soon*



MAS RipCity said:


> Can anyone answer this? *how long is soon? is it today, tomorrow, a week, the draft....anything?*


Unfortunately, websters dictionary defines soon as, "In the near future; shortly." That's all we now. Hope that helps.

I have a 'source' as well and from what I can get out of him, it sounds like it will result in another lottery pick for us, as opposed to a SF.

Of course, if this source has led me astray he will be summarily executed at dawn. You have my word.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*

Listening to the Quick chat again, it sounds like the deal is Jack for a pick, not Randolph for SF X.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*

You know, KP's comments about the Blazers positioning themselves to get another lotto pick has me thinking:

1. Zach + one or more 2nd round picks for a player we need to fill a gap + a latter-half first-rounder

THEN

2. Pick obtained by 1, above, + one of our other 2nd round picks to move up a little higher.

THEN

3. Repeat #2, above, until all our 2nd round picks are used up.

That is, if KP doesn't just dump Zach + all four 2nd rounders on a mid/late lotto pick (+ player(s)) in one fell swoop.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Reep said:


> Ahhhh. I can't take it any more. Feels like my head is going to . . .
> 
> (I'm removing the graphic myself to save our mods the trouble. -PBF)


JEEBUS, man... that's GROSS!!!

Real?

PBF


----------



## Reep

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> Listening to the Quick chat again, it sounds like the deal is Jack for a pick, not Randolph for SF X.


I that is true, then I would guess it's the Clippers or Atlanta. Atlanta would be motivated to do this early becuase then they can focus on testing their next tweener to draft at #3 instead of Conley. You just know Atlanta will end up with B. Wright--it's just destiny. With the loss of Livingston, the Clipps need Jack even more than the Hawks given their window is now.


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: deal coming soon*

So if we get #1 and #11 we're looking at Oden and either Green/Thorton or Crittenton if we decided to stay there? 

Boy I love being a Blazer fan these times of the year.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



Reep said:


> I that is true, then I would guess it's the Clippers or Atlanta. Atlanta would be motivated to do this early becuase then they can focus on testing their next tweener to draft at #3 instead of Conley. You just know Atlanta will end up with B. Wright--it's just destiny. With the loss of Livingston, the Clipps need Jack even more than the Hawks given their window is now.


I would pencil Philly, Sacramento and Detroit in there too. Not so much Sacramento, though.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



yakbladder said:


> How about if you just answer this -> Would you be happy if the trade went through?



Yes, I'd be happy.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> Yes, I'd be happy.


How happy?


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



MAS RipCity said:


> Can anyone answer this? *how long is soon? is it today, tomorrow, a week, the draft....anything?*



You'll prolly start hearing teams at least within a week


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*

Like, on a scale of 1-10 where 10 is jumping up and down, one is upset, 5 is merely satisfied (ala the Voshon Lenard trade).


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*

MM, do you know - or have you heard - more about this thing than TbPup has revealed on the RealGM forum?

Just want to know if you are basing your happiness on TbPup's words alone, or additional info from somewhere else (not asking what or where).

Thanks,

PBF


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> *QUESTION THAT MM SHOULD BE ABLE TO ANSWER:*
> 
> Have you heard - or do you know - anything more about this than TbPup has revealed on the RealGM forum?
> 
> That's all I want to know.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> PBF



I don't post there. I will look at what he said and let you know. What is the topic or thread?


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*

http://www.realgm.net/boards/viewtopic.php?t=670850&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## ProZach

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> I don't post there. I will look at what he said and let you know. What is the topic or thread?



He's said what you've said... Nothing. (Except that it doesn't involve Marion and it's with a team not in our division...)


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> I don't post there. I will look at what he said and let you know. What is the topic or thread?


No need. You just answered my question. Your info is coming from another source other than the RealGM forum. That's enough for me to believe that there really is something to the buzz.

Beyond that, I'm just gonna sit back and wait.

Thanks,

PBF


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> I don't post there. I will look at what he said and let you know. What is the topic or thread?


You've already been quoted over there.


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*

Looks like the phones were ringing from two teams very recently, and those offers were turned down (sounds like maybe within the last couple of hours?).


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Entity said:


> Looks like the phones were ringing from two teams very recently, and those offers were turned down (sounds like maybe within the last couple of hours?).


That came from Canzano, so I don't know how reliable it is. In terms of connections w/ the Blazers, Quick eats Canzano's lunch.

But IF what Canzano said there is legit, it sounds to me like the word has leaked and the "best offers" have started to come in.

PBF


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



Poster "Spykes" from realgm said:


> Canzano on 1080 just said that hes heard Portland has already made a deal (or has one in place) to get another high lotto pick. He mentioned in the 11 range.


hmm


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> That came from Canzano, so I don't know how reliable it is. In terms of connections w/ the Blazers, Quick eats Canzano's lunch.
> 
> But IF what Canzano said there is legit, it sounds to me like the word has leaked and the "best offers" have started to come in.
> 
> PBF


Actually I heard that from TBpup as well. I'm just reposting anything he lets out. He said his info on the phone calls came from a couple of guys from other teams, not Portland.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> That came from Canzano, so I don't know how reliable it is. In terms of connections w/ the Blazers, Quick eats Canzano's lunch.
> 
> But IF what Canzano said there is legit, it sounds to me like the word has leaked and the "best offers" have started to come in.
> 
> PBF


that came from the tbpup guy, not canzano.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*

I was just reading the realgm thread, and someone just posted that Canzano just reported on 1080 that the Blazers have aquired a pick around the 11 area. Anyone confirm this? 

I also didn't see where I was quoted.


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*

The TBpup guy over there said that he thinks the deal he knows of is for a lower pick than that.


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> I also didn't see where I was quoted.


The guy Surge over there quoted on page 9:



> BasketballBoard.net's MediocreMan wrote: You'll prolly start hearing teams at least within a week


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*

Okay, so what have we heard so far:

1. Two sources say a deal is coming soon, and have indicated it is a big one: One source says "hold onto your shorts", another source says "get ready for some fireworks on the trade front".
2. The partner is not in our Division.
3. The deal does not involve Shawn Marion.
4. Rashard Lewis has chosen Orlando over Portland.
5. We should start hearing the team names in at least a week.
6. At least 2 other offers have come in since this buzz started, and were turned down.
7. Target (aside from at least 1 un-named player) is another 1st round pick in the lotto range.

Please add reports from real sources to this list as they surface, NOT speculation.

Thanks,

PBF


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



Entity said:


> The TBpup guy over there said that he thinks the deal he knows of is for a lower pick than that.


Lower meaning 10 or lower meaning 12?


----------



## stanthecaddy22

*Re: deal coming soon*

oh man.... I'm liking the possibility of:

jack/sergio/jones
roy/jones/fernandez
jefferson/webster/roy
aldridge/outlaw
oden/pryzbilla

I can't help but think playoffs!


----------



## maxiep

*Re: deal coming soon*

I've been batting it around with some friends and they made a great point. The likely reason why nothing can be announced is due to the NBA Finals. There's an unspoken rule that while you can make deals, you don't announce them during the NBA's showcase event.

If something's going down, we likely won't hear about it until after the NBA Finals.


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> Lower meaning 10 or lower meaning 12?


Sounded like 12 and down:




TBpup said:


> Hmmm....and/or possibly not quite that high if say that trade didn't work out.


----------



## maxiep

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> Yes, I'd be happy.


From what I've read of your posts MM (and I read a lot more than I post), I'd wager the HOOP Family is finding a new set of strip clubs to frequent.


----------



## Dirty Dirk41

*Re: deal coming soon*

im a boston fan...i hope to god we dont trade the fifth pick to u guys for randolph...cuz randolph an jefferson are the exact same player, in fact i believe Big Al will have a better nba career than Z....i hope we keep the fifth pick an draft YI an if hes gone Horford


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> Lower meaning 10 or lower meaning 12?



Lower meaning lower, not lower meaning higher. As in Portland got a high pick in the draft


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> Lower meaning lower, not lower meaning higher. As in Portland got a high pick in the draft


Gotcha.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> that came from the tbpup guy, not canzano.


Thanks for the correction, Sam. I knew I got a wire crossed somewhere there.

Those of us trying to sleuth the pieces together rely on accurate info.

BTW, the fact that more than one poster on two different forums started dropping this info at the same time tells me the Blazers *want* this information out there.

PBF


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> Lower meaning lower, not lower meaning higher. As in Portland got a high pick in the draft


So does that mean we can take Atlanta off of this particular deal, and call the 11th pick deal a seperate deal?


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> Thanks for the correction, Sam. I knew I got a wire crossed somewhere there.
> 
> Those of us trying to sleuth the pieces together rely on accurate info.
> 
> BTW, the fact that more than one poster on two different forums started dropping this info at the same time tells me the Blazers *want* this information out there.
> 
> PBF


Plus, Jason Quick was pretty cautious in his words late in the chat today and he mentioned specifically that he didn't want to say anything yet. Another clue that something is going on.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

*Re: deal coming soon*

I don't feel like reading the whole thread, so can somebody just give me a summery of whats going on please?


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> Plus, Jason Quick was pretty cautious in his words late in the chat today and he mentioned specifically that he didn't want to say anything yet. Another clue that something is going on.


Didn't he also say that he's preparing a piece for _tomorrow_ that he "can't talk about yet"?

Is he just pimping his column, or might we really start to hear names as early as tomorrow?

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



o.iatlhawksfan said:


> I don't feel like reading the whole thread, so can somebody just give me a summery of whats going on please?


See my post a few posts up.

PBF


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



Entity said:


> So does that mean we can take Atlanta off of this particular deal, and call the 11th pick deal a seperate deal?


[my own speculation]I think it means a Jack and 2nd(s) for a mid-first/late lotto deal has been put together with team X but Portland is fielding other offers and still mulling things over as their phone has started ringing more frequently with the increase in buzz.[/my own speculation


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> Yes, I'd be happy.


That means Jack is not dealt

Zach will


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: deal coming soon*



maxiep said:


> MM, you did the right thing. There's nothing wrong with giving people a head's up if you hear something. The important thing is to respect the source and not to burn them; generally that means keeping the particulars quiet. If you can hint one way or another, that's great. If not, you're still giving us good information.
> 
> 
> I, for one, appreciate any shred of info. So you have my thanks.


I agree! Good post!

9 pages in this thread in 3 hours. :biggrin:


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*

How about this ?????


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: deal coming soon*

I'll believe it when I see it.

The fact that the trade is being discussed heavily now isn't a good thing IMO. Lots of time between now and the draft for teams to second guess themselves.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: deal coming soon*



maxiep said:


> I've been batting it around with some friends and they made a great point. The likely reason why nothing can be announced is due to the NBA Finals. There's an unspoken rule that while you can make deals, you don't announce them during the NBA's showcase event.
> 
> If something's going down, we likely won't hear about it until after the NBA Finals.


I dont think thats true. Wasnt there some big NBA news last year or the year before that during the finals? I dont remember what it was, but didnt it involve either the Lakers or Knicks?


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*

Teams with a lower pick than Atlanta in the first round not located in our division or playing in the finals:

Philadelphia #12, #21, #30
New Orleans #13
LA Clippers #14
Detroit #15 #27 (Prince?)
Washington #16
New Jersey #17 (Jefferson?)
Golden State #18
LA Lakers #19
Miami #20
Charlotte #22 (Wallace S&T?)
New York #23
Phoenix #24 #29
Houston #26 (Battier?)


----------



## Dan

*Re: deal coming soon*



zagsfan20 said:


> I'll believe it when I see it.
> 
> The fact that the trade is being discussed heavily now isn't a good thing IMO. Lots of time between now and the draft for teams to second guess themselves.


it's when the trades hit the radio and tv that it isn't a good thing. Us talking about a trade with not players mentioned, isn't the same.


----------



## yakbladder

*Re: deal coming soon*



Trader Bob said:


> That means Jack is not dealt
> 
> Zach will


Exactly, that's why I asked. We all know MM wants Zach gone.

Don't know how he particularly feels about Jack, but I wouldn't be surprised if Jack were dealt and Blake were signed.

Look for Zach & Jack out, incoming player & pick, and maybe Blake signed?


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: deal coming soon*



Hap said:


> it's when the trades hit the radio and tv that it isn't a good thing. Us talking about a trade with not players mentioned, isn't the same.


True, but if its already being discussed on the message boards its usually just a matter of time before it leaks to the newspapers and radio.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*

Miller and the #12 for Zach and Jack? I wouldn't like such a scenario, btw. We should be able to get more for Zach.


----------



## Ed O

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> Miller and the #12 for Zach and Jack? I wouldn't like such a scenario, btw. We should be able to get more for Zach.


Andre Miller and the #12... hmm. I like Miller more than a lot of people on the board, but... hmm. It could work if Pritchard is sure that the #12 will get a potential stud. Hawes? Thaddeus Young?

It wouldn't be the worst thing in history, I guess.

Ed O.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



Ed O said:


> Which Miller? Mike? Part of a bigger trade?
> 
> Ed O.


Andre Miller of Philly.


----------



## Ed O

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> Andre Miller of Philly.


Yeah. I'm just a little slow today. Post-finals hangover 

Ed O.


----------



## graybeard

*Re: deal coming soon*

Hmmmm... Canzano's source tells him that Zach will end up in New York, eh? I don't see anything on the knicks that we'd want. However, the Nets are going to be in New York in a few years, right? Something to ponder?


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*

MM, you want to throw us another minor bone? Like a division?


----------



## GOD

*Re: deal coming soon*

well I just asked my "source" and he/she gave me squat. Would not say anything at all, not even a little tidbit, which in itself is weird. Makes me think that MM is really onto something big.


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> MM, you want to throw us another minor bone? Like a division?


I think that kind of accuracy would almost give it away, expecially if it ends up being Central, Southeastern, or Southwestern.


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: deal coming soon*

hell..i'll take what conferance its in..


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



Entity said:


> I think that kind of accuracy would almost give it away, expecially if it ends up being Central, Southeastern, or Southwestern.


exactly.


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> exactly.


Haha


----------



## Schilly

*Re: deal coming soon*

I'm going to guess it involves Washington and the #16 pick.


----------



## Dan

*Re: deal coming soon*



zagsfan20 said:


> True, but if its already being discussed on the message boards its usually just a matter of time before it leaks to the newspapers and radio.


but we're not talking particulars. If we were, I could understand.


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*

****Rumor***:* Miller, Korver, and #12 for Zach coming from the fanbase in Philly (off Courtside), is that even good enough to be a rumor?


----------



## Dan

*Re: deal coming soon*

boy, that trade seems kinda plain jane.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



Entity said:


> *Rumor:* Miller, Korver, and #12 for Zach coming from the fanbase in Philly (off Courtside)


I'd be all over that. Korver isn't great, but we'd finally have an outside specialist, plus a vet PG AND a pick. We could then move Jack for the position we don't get with the pick.


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*

I think they just said Jack was also in that potential deal. Don't know if I like that...


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Entity said:


> ****Rumor***:* Miller, Korver, and #12 for Zach coming from the fanbase in Philly (off Courtside), is that even good enough to be a rumor?


Dont know how that would work. Would give us too many players under contract.

PBF


----------



## Ed O

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> Dont know how that would work. Would give us too many players under contract.


Too many for what?

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: deal coming soon*

ick no thanks..just do jack for 11 and find something else for zach


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> Dont know how that would work. Would give us too many players under contract.
> 
> PBF


Portland only has 11 guys under contract.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Entity said:


> I think they just said Jack was also in that potential deal. Don't know if I like that...


Dont know if I like that. That would make it Miller, Korver, and the #12 for Zach and Jack. Doesnt seem like we would be getting equal value back, even if you count the pick.

Besides, MM and Canzano both indicated that the pick the Blazers have targeted in this deal is better than the #12. Seattle has #2, and Atlanta has #3. Who currently has #4 - #12 that are not in the Northwest Division AND who need a low-post scoring threat? THOSE seem to be the potential trade partners here.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Ed O said:


> Too many for what?
> 
> Ed O.


How many do we have under contract right now?

PBF


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> Dont know if I like that. That would make it Miller, Korver, and the #12 for Zach and Jack. Doesnt seem like we would be getting equal value back, even if you count the pick.


Yea, if Jack is in the trade I don't do it.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> How many do we have under contract right now?
> 
> PBF


11 players.

No Ime, no Outlaw, no Magloire.


----------



## Dan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> 11 players.
> 
> No Ime, no Outlaw, no Magloire.


Don't you mean: 

Hear no evil, see no evil, plays no defense?


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*

Miller's not a bad player, certainly better than any PG on the Blazers right now, a bit older though, but Korver... great 3Pt shooter, but his defense and passing abilities aren't that impressive, and I'm not sold on him as being a real starter. Adding the pick, is it enough for Zach and Jarrett?


----------



## Ed O

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> How many do we have under contract right now?


Why does it matter, though? We could have a hundred people under contract until the seasons starts, if I understand the rules correctly.

A player like Dickau could be waived with little lost other than some of Allen's millions, or contracts could be retained through the summer in case a deal pops up where they might have some value...

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: deal coming soon*

This is a terribe rumor. If we could get Jack for 11, which is better than 12...why on earth would you deal Zach for Dre and Korver? Korver is good at 3's, but we already have Martel who is young and will get open looks with Oden down low. Dre Miller isn't much better than Jarret is right now.....bah humbug.


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*

Or... maybe there's a three way.


----------



## Reep

*Re: deal coming soon*

I don't think this deal is too bad. Korver shot 43% from three last season with a whole bunch of threes. Andre Miller would be a solid veteran point for a few years, but still allow Sergio to come along. Miller's contract is only two years, so that would help the salary situation. The 12th pick should get Thornton or Thad Young. I'd rather see this trade just for Jack, but if we sign Blake to the MLE, then I don't think we would be losing much.

1: Miller, Sergio
2: Roy, Jones
3: Korver, Udoka, Webster, [Young or Thornton]
4: Aldridge, Outlaw, Raef
5: Oden, Przybilla

Miller, Roy, Korver, Aldridge and Oden could easily be a playoff lineup next year if the had good chemistry.

I wonder if Philly throws in a future first to fill out the trade. Right now it would basically be salary savings and the 12 pick for Zach and Jack. Seems a little steep.


----------



## Schilly

*Re: deal coming soon*

So essentially based on hearsay...

Zach and Jack out....

Andre Miller, Kyle Korver, #11 and #12 in?


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Me said:


> Besides, MM and Canzano both indicated that the pick the Blazers have targeted in this deal is better than the #12. Seattle has #2, and Atlanta has #3. Who currently has #4 - #12 that are not in the Northwest Division AND who need a low-post scoring threat? THOSE seem to be the potential trade partners here.


Trying to answer my own question here. Here is the Draft order from #1 - #12 right now:



> 1. Portland
> 2. Seattle
> 3. Atlanta
> 4. Memphis
> 5. Boston
> 6. Milwaukee
> 7. Minnesota
> 8. Charlotte
> 9. Chicago
> 10. Sacramento
> 11. Atlanta (via IND)
> 12. Philadelphia


Now, process of elimination time:

1. Not us (duh), and not in Northwest Division. That leaves:



> 3. Atlanta
> 4. Memphis
> 5. Boston
> 6. Milwaukee
> 8. Charlotte
> 9. Chicago
> 10. Sacramento
> 11. Atlanta (via IND)
> 12. Philadelphia


2. Not #12. That leaves:



> 3. Atlanta
> 4. Memphis
> 5. Boston
> 6. Milwaukee
> 8. Charlotte
> 9. Chicago
> 10. Sacramento
> 11. Atlanta (via IND)


Now some of you guys can answer this next one better than me: Which teams in this last group already have a solid low-post scoring threat? The only ones that jump to mind for me (i.e., might fall off this last group) are Charlotte and _maybe_ Memphis.

PBF


----------



## Blazed

*Re: deal coming soon*

The Philly deal would suck for Portland. MM can you please confirm that this is not the trade? I can't believe KP would make such a poor trade.


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: deal coming soon*



Entity said:


> ****Rumor***:* Miller, Korver, and #12 for Zach coming from the fanbase in Philly (off Courtside), is that even good enough to be a rumor?


I think thats one of the rejected ones....


chicago needs inside help the most 

so whatever & 9th for zach 
jack for 11th 

then the 9th and 11th for 4th, 5th or 6th!


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Utherhimo said:


> I think thats one of the rejected ones....
> 
> 
> chicago needs inside help the most
> 
> so whatever & 9th for zach


What do the Bulls have to offer us that matches both what we need AND contract-wise with Zach? Remember, picks have no monetary value when it comes to trading them, so the player(s) Chicago would send back to us in a trade would have to have a salary within +/- 25% of Zachs (I think).

PBF


----------



## Reep

*Re: deal coming soon*



Schilly said:


> So essentially based on hearsay...
> 
> Zach and Jack out....
> 
> Andre Miller, Kyle Korver, #11 and #12 in?


Is this deal really that bad? If Jack isn't a playoff caliber starter, then by this trade you are getting veteran PG and SF to fill the holes, and also getting two decent picks to pull in a future SF and maybe another PG? If this is the deal, then I don't think it is all that bad. It addresses needs now and in the future.


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: deal coming soon*

yes i know that i let the trade guys figure that out 

i know how trades work


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

*Re: deal coming soon*



Reep said:


> Is this deal really that bad? If Jack isn't a playoff caliber starter, then by this trade you are getting veteran PG and SF to fill the holes, and also getting two decent picks to pull in a future SF and maybe another PG? If this is the deal, then I don't think it is all that bad. It addresses needs now and in the future.


this is my exact thoughts. andre miller plays a lot bigger than he is. he is really good at playing in an open court offense. korver is soft on the defensive side but is money on 3's. can you imagine how much better he could be if he had a guy who could command double teams down low! korver as a great contract that tops out at about 5+million. miller only has 2 years left on his contract which is 9+. and according to most people's thinking 2 years is when sergio should be ready for full time.


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*

Anybody think it would be kind of weird putting Zach and Mo Cheeks back together?


----------



## gatorpops

*Re: deal coming soon*

I think that is about as good as we will get trading both Zack and Jack IMO.


----------



## gatorpops

*Re: deal coming soon*

I think that is about as good as we will get trading both Zack and Jack IMO.

gatorpops


----------



## yakbladder

*Re: deal coming soon*

I thought I read somewhere that the trade involved two other teams...not just Portland and Team X straight across.


???


----------



## gatorpops

*Re: deal coming soon*

we could then package the 11 and 12 together to get the three maybe if we are after a certain guy??

gatorpops


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



yakbladder said:


> I thought I read somewhere that the trade involved two other teams...not just Portland and Team X straight across.
> 
> ???


The dude over at the RealGM.com forum with the contact said he had heard from two other contacts with two other clubs that those clubs had contacted KP with offers and that KP had turned them down.

PBF


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*

Despite Miller's passing and defensive abilities, and his ability to score twos, he's one of the worst outside shooting guards in the NBA (21.1% career 3Pt%, 14.3% last year). Not saying yea or nay yet, but that skill not even being average should be taken into account.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



gatorpops said:


> we could then package the 11 and 12 together to get the three maybe if we are after a certain guy??
> 
> gatorpops


So Atlanta would be giving up the 3 for the 11 (which they already own), the 12, and Jack?

PBF


----------



## Ed O

*Re: deal coming soon*



Entity said:


> ****Rumor***:* Miller, Korver, and #12 for Zach coming from the fanbase in Philly (off Courtside), is that even good enough to be a rumor?


Whether Jack is involved here or not is a pretty big deal. Andre Miller and Kyle Korver are two pretty decent starter/rotation guys, and the #12 pick in this draft could be a potentially special player (Thad Young?).

If Jack is involved in another deal, especially if it's for the 11, I think it actually is pretty decent. If it's including Jack? I don't like it, and would prefer probably to go with Jack and Zach in the upcoming season.

Ed O.


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: deal coming soon*

Would this deal include any of our second round picks? I thought we were looking to unload some of those if we were going to move up in the draft.

This deal makes some sense, but it strikes me we could do better. Not sure how, but it just feels like settling to take an aging point guard with no outside shot and a one-dimensional player like Korver. Not a lot to get back for a 25-10 guy and a young, solid point guard. I'd like to see us get a proven scorer at the all-star level if we're giving up that much. Miller and Korver ain't it.

-Pop


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Entity said:


> Despite Miller's passing and defensive abilities, and his ability to score twos, he's one of the worst outside shooting guards in the NBA (21.1% career 3Pt%, 14.3% last year). Not saying yea or nay yet, but that skill not even being average should be taken into account.


Plus he would be coming from Philly, who owns the #12, and apparently the Blazers are targeting a better pick than that.

PBF


----------



## Yega1979

*Re: deal coming soon*

Philly trade = bad. We should go after a good starting quality SF like Jefferson.

Miller really isn't much of an upgrade over Jarrett Jack, I'd much rather have Steve Blake. Korver is a nice guy to bring off the bench and ring up threes...but I'd rather develop Webster right now.

One Miller that might work out better is Mike Miller. We could trade Zach to Memphis for the #4, Mike Miller and Stromile Swift.

Miller averaged almost 19ppg last year shooting 40% from 3pt land, he could start at SF and ring up 3's as a trailer on fast breaks and extend the defense, Swift would replace Outlaw and could be our backup PF.

At #4, we draft Corey Brewer and groom him to eventually take over the starting SF position.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Ed O said:


> Whether Jack is involved here or not is a pretty big deal. Andre Miller and Kyle Korver are two pretty decent starter/rotation guys, and the #12 pick in this draft could be a potentially special player (Thad Young?).
> 
> If Jack is involved in another deal, especially if it's for the 11, I think it actually is pretty decent. If it's including Jack? I don't like it, and would prefer probably to go with Jack and Zach in the upcoming season.
> 
> Ed O.


I agree. Zach alone to Philly for Miller, Korver, and the #12 would be OK, especially if we can pry the #11 away from Atlanta with Jack. Addresses many issues for us. But _including_ Jack in that Sixers deal decreases the value of that deal for us significantly.

One question though: Who would Atlanta be sending back to us in exchange for Jack?


----------



## drexlersdad

*Re: deal coming soon*

Andre Miller is an upgrade over Jack, I just dont know how much. I mean Jack, for all his improvement, still had an EFF of +13.39(below average). Miller had more points, way more assists, way more rebounds, more steals, better shooting percentage, and led the sixers to alot of wins. But Jack is younger, and cheaper.


----------



## Blazed

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> You'll prolly start hearing *TEAMS* at least within a week


*mediocre man* said "teams" as in plural. Unless this was a typo *mediocre man* is claiming this is a multi-team deal. KP has done too well to believe this absolute garbage deal with Philly is true. And there's no way that two in-the-know posters from separate forum communities would say everyone would be happy with the trade if it was the garbage Philly trade.


----------



## ProZach

*Re: deal coming soon*



Ed O said:


> Whether Jack is involved here or not is a pretty big deal. Andre Miller and Kyle Korver are two pretty decent starter/rotation guys, and the #12 pick in this draft could be a potentially special player (Thad Young?).
> 
> If Jack is involved in another deal, especially if it's for the 11, I think it actually is pretty decent. If it's including Jack? I don't like it, and would prefer probably to go with Jack and Zach in the upcoming season.
> 
> Ed O.


Totally agree in that whether or not Jack is involved makes all the difference. Miller is a good veteran PG who does well on a running fastbreak team (which I want us to be) and Korver is a GREAT outside shooter (which we desperately need). Throw in the #12 for Zach? I'm all over that. With Jack, not so much. 



Nate McVillain said:


> well I just asked my "source" and he/she gave me squat. Would not say anything at all, not even a little tidbit, which in itself is weird.


My 'source' is cooler than your 'source'.


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: deal coming soon*

I'm gonna go ahead and state the obvious here.

If this is the deal that MM and TBpup have been hinting at, I'm sorely disappointed.

And I'm nervous that it actually is the deal, since neither of them have refuted it.

Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck

This would be the first time I've felt like Pritchard has "settled," just to get Zach out of town.

Please don't let this be the deal.

-Pop


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*

Zach to Philly for Miller, Korver, and the #12 works money wise (RealGM TradeChecker)...

...but doesnt jive with what we have heard about the Blazers targeting something higher than the #12.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Blazed said:


> *mediocre man* said "teams" as in plural. Unless this was a typo *mediocre man* is claiming this is a multi-team deal. KP has done too well to believe this absolute garbage deal with Philly is true. And there's no way that two in-the-know posters from separate forum communities would say everyone would be happy with the trade if it was the garbage Philly trade.


Good points, Blazed. I think everyone would be happy with KP picking up both the #11 (sending Jack) and the #12 (sending Zach), then packaging those two picks together to move higher up. It also jives with what we have heard about the Blazers targeting a pick higher than #12. Lets assume for a second thats the plan. It raises a few questions for me:

1. Who would Atlanta be sending back to us in exchange for Jack? Who _could_ Atlanta send back to us for Jack?
2. Who would the Blazers be giving those two picks to?

But...

...would this plan really qualify as fireworks, or something worth holding onto our shorts for?

PBF


----------



## Blazed

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> Zach to Philly for Miller, Korver, and the #12 works money wise (RealGM TradeChecker)...
> 
> ...but doesnt jive with what we have heard about the Blazers targeting something higher than the #12.
> 
> PBF


TBPup said the trade was was for less than #11, who claimed it was _higher?_


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Blazed said:


> TBPup said the trade was was for less than #11, who claimed it was _higher?_


Higher = earlier. Some refer to higher meaning higher numbered draft position. Some refer to higher meaning earlier in the draft order. I am one of the latter.

PBF


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> Higher = earlier. Some refer to higher meaning higher numbered draft position. Some refer to higher meaning earlier in the draft order. I am one of the latter.
> 
> PBF


ok now im confused. is the pick being traded for better(2-10). or is it (12-?).


----------



## Paxil

*Re: deal coming soon*

I had a dream last night that the Blazers drafted Oden... AND Durant. I woke up thinking... how the hell could that happen?


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: deal coming soon*

The hint was that it would be in the 11 range, but lower if a part of the deal fell through...

Zach to Philly for Korver, Miller and the 12
Jack and the 12 to Atlanta for the 11 and a ATL player?


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

*Re: deal coming soon*

Since everyone else seems to be taking MM on his word...can someone fill me in as to why MM's word is so valid? Does he work for the blazers or something? Is he Kevin Pritchard's personal chef?


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

*Re: deal coming soon*

*******Attention*******
according to TBpub on the real GM board who is the first one that i heard break the "story"/rumor/whatever says that the philly deal stinks in his opinion and i THINK that implies that it is not the deal.


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: deal coming soon*



ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> *******Attention*******
> according to TBpub on the real GM board who is the first one that i heard break the "story"/rumor/whatever says that the philly deal stinks in his opinion and i THINK that implies that it is not the deal.


Must be misinformation to calm the dumber boards down.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

*Re: deal coming soon*

TBpup just confirmed its not Philly if anyone is wondering


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: deal coming soon*



ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> TBpup just confirmed its not Philly if anyone is wondering



You're on to something. Keep making guesses and talking about them until TBpup doesn't confirm that it isn't the trade . . . did that make any sense?


----------



## BealzeeBob

*Re: deal coming soon*



SodaPopinski said:


> Not sure how, but it just feels like settling to take an aging point guard with no outside shot and a one-dimensional player like Korver. Not a lot to get back for a 25-10 guy and a young, solid point guard.
> 
> -Pop


You left out the two picks, #11 & #12. 

The team rents Miller for a couple of years, while Sergio develops (if he needs it), then takes the savings. Korver fills a role we need, until Martel or Outlaw displace him. Korver's a deadeye from downtown, and the defense will always be packed in the paint to deal with our bigs. The two picks can either be combined to get a sure stud, or used separately to get two very good young prospects. With KP's demonstrated ability to steal an entire draft, what's not to like?

Go Blazers


----------



## PDXshelbyGT

*Re: deal coming soon*

As some of you may remember, I had posted a thought - "Portland drafts Oden AND Durant." I've tried to follow along the Zach to Philly and Jack to ATL, which would net us the 9th, 11th and 12th picks (plus players). My question to everyone is: Would Seattle then consider trading with Portland its #2 selection for Portland's #9 / #11 / # 12 AND Brandon Roy? This would equate to Zach+Jack+Roy for Durant (as far as the Blazers are concerned) and Seattle would obtain Seattle-boy Roy, along with 9/11 and 12. I don't think this would prove to be "bad PR" for Seattle...it would save Seattle lots of money too.

Then, my dream of drafting both Oden + Durant and pairing these two along side Aldridge would be truly building a championship. Don't get me wrong - I HATE the thought of saying goodbye to a quality person and wonderful player in Roy...but just the thought of pulling off the best draft day in NBA history (Oden and Durant) is worth looking at anything and everything.


----------



## Reep

*Re: deal coming soon*

If it is not Philly, then who? By all the excitement of these two sources, I'm guessing Zach must be involved. I'm not sure anyone gets excited as much over a Jack trade. KP was talking to Chicago in Orlando, right? Maybe this is the Chicago trade, or some version thereof.

I think someone should PM me the answer, or I'll put the exploding head picture up again--at breakfast time.


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: deal coming soon*

I wonder if this thread can hold 60 people reading it.


----------



## RW#30

*Re: deal coming soon*



Paxil said:


> I had a dream last night that the Blazers drafted Oden... AND Durant. I woke up thinking... how the hell could that happen?



If Seattle question Durant's Orlando work out and say we trade Jack and Zach to ATL for #3 and fillers. Turn around and Trade #3 and Outlaw/Webber and/or Pryzb. to SEA for #2 and filler. They could S&T Lewis with ORL or CHA for Wallace.

I can dream.


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: deal coming soon*

Plus, I think we're on track with making this the longest thread on the Blazer forum. The mark is 607.


----------



## Boob-No-More

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> One question though: Who would Atlanta be sending back to us in exchange for Jack?


Nobody. Atlanta is about $5 million under the cap and Jack only makes about $1.2 million. They can swap Jack for the pick straight up without sending another player back to Portland. I'm not saying that's what all this excitement is about, but it works.

BNM


----------



## Blazed

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> Higher = earlier. Some refer to higher meaning higher numbered draft position. Some refer to higher meaning earlier in the draft order. I am one of the latter.
> 
> PBF


I think there's a misunderstanding. TBPup said the trade was lower than 11 (as in 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20...) My question is where did we hear that it would be 11 or better?


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

*Re: deal coming soon*



PDXshelbyGT said:


> As some of you may remember, I had posted a thought - "Portland drafts Oden AND Durant." I've tried to follow along the Zach to Philly and Jack to ATL, which would net us the 9th, 11th and 12th picks (plus players). My question to everyone is: Would Seattle then consider trading with Portland its #2 selection for Portland's *#9 / #11 / # 12* AND Brandon Roy? This would equate to Zach+Jack+Roy for Durant (as far as the Blazers are concerned) and Seattle would obtain Seattle-boy Roy, along with 9/11 and 12. I don't think this would prove to be "bad PR" for Seattle...it would save Seattle lots of money too.
> 
> Then, my dream of drafting both Oden + Durant and pairing these two along side Aldridge would be truly building a championship. Don't get me wrong - I HATE the thought of saying goodbye to a quality person and wonderful player in Roy...but just the thought of pulling off the best draft day in NBA history (Oden and Durant) is worth looking at anything and everything.


how do we get 9,11, and 12??


----------



## hasoos

*Re: deal coming soon*

I am guessing the 4 through 6 range. Memphis doesn't like that pick for what they need. Celtics are disappointed they are even there. Milwaukee could use a post presence to play beside Bogut more then they could use the SF or PG available at 6. There are options there.


----------



## PDXshelbyGT

*Re: deal coming soon*

A more simple idea: Trade both Zach and Jack to ATL for its #3 and #11. Maybe we add filler for filler- whatever. THEN, we trade Seattle our new #3 along with Roy + Outlaw + Webster and obtain Durant & Ray Allen in return. We keep our new #11 and hope that one of the PF's are still around. If not, get Conley.


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: deal coming soon*

After all this build up, anything less than Durant, J. Howard, Marion, or even Prince would be unacceptable to me. :biggrin:


----------



## ehizzy3

wow i am excited........leeeeeeets see im hopin for a prince deal man, a prince deal!


----------



## stupendous

*Re: deal coming soon*

This is getting out of hand...


----------



## Reep

*Re: deal coming soon*

I think we should at least be realistic by admitting that there is no way Seattle is trading Durant. He is their marketing star of the future (in Seattle or KC or whereever). The owner would never give up such a draw.

Also, if the pick is for a larger number than 12 (12-20) then clearly Zach is not involved, unless we also get a vet SF or PG in return as well.

I'm still thinking this is Jack strait up for a 12-17 pick. If Atlanta were smart, they'd be all over Jack for #11. I think this year's point guard crop is week and will take a long time to develop. Clippers are in the same boat.


----------



## graybeard

*Re: deal coming soon*

How about:
1. Zach to New Jersey for R. Jefferson and their 17th.
2. Jack to Atlanta for their 11th.

I'm giving some benefit to Canzano's source that Zach ends up in New York.

It has possibilities.

The Nets need to win now, with Carter and Kidd both getting long in the tooth.


----------



## ehizzy3

*Re: deal coming soon*

get prince get prince


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

*Re: deal coming soon*



graybeard said:


> How about:
> 1. Zach to New Jersey for R. Jefferson and their 17th.
> 2. Jack to Atlanta for their 11th.
> 
> I'm giving some benefit to Canzano's source that Zach ends up in New York.
> 
> It has possibilities.
> 
> The Nets need to win now, with Carter and Kidd both getting long in the tooth.


this is best case scenerio IMO


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> ok now im confused. is the pick being traded for better(2-10). or is it (12-?).


2-10.

Scratch Atlantas #11 off the list (and it didnt really make sense to me anyway - unless they really dont like Speedy).

PBF


----------



## graybeard

*Re: deal coming soon*

If KP can turn some of our 2nd round picks into a later 1st rounder it might sweeten the pot for the Nets. Hell, I'd even throw in Dickau.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> TBpup just confirmed its not Philly if anyone is wondering


Thanks for the update, sir!

PBF


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

*Re: deal coming soon*



> How about:
> 1. Zach to New Jersey for R. Jefferson and their 17th.
> 2. Jack to Atlanta for their 11th.


I love those 2 deals.


----------



## Superblaze

*Re: deal coming soon*

Hopefully we can get Thornton using some pick, he seems like he could fit really well into our team especially with Oden at center. His athleticism is just insane. And unlike Outlaw he is much more consistent.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Reep said:


> I think someone should PM me the answer, or I'll put the exploding head picture up again--at breakfast time.


Dude! HARSH!!!

BTW, do you happen to know if that thing was real? Just want to know if it was a special effects shot or something (which would make it not quite so gross).

PBF


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> 2-10.
> 
> Scratch Atlantas #11 off the list (and it didnt really make sense to me anyway - unless they really dont like Speedy).
> 
> PBF


when did the ATL deal fall through


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Blazed said:


> I think there's a misunderstanding. TBPup said the trade was lower than 11 (as in 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20...)


Are you sure thats what he meant? Can you poke around over there and get clarification?

I think it was Canzano that said the 11 range.

PBF


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: deal coming soon*

There is no reason we would be getting a pick lower than around 11, unless we already had another one in that area.

We take Oden at 1. With the pick around 11 you take the best SF left, and at the later pick you take who you want.


----------



## graybeard

*Re: deal coming soon*

Let's try this again.

1. Portland trades Jack to Atlanta for the 11th.
2. Portland trades the 37th and $3 million to Phoenix for their 24th.
3. Portland trades Zach and the 24th to New Jersey for R. Jefferson and their 17th.

We get Jefferson, the 11th and 17th picks.
New Jersey get Randolf and only drops 7 spots in the draft.

I think it's killer.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> when did the ATL deal fall through


By TBpup saying the deal was higher than 11. If higher means earlier, then its 2-10. If it means a higher numbered pick (i.e., later), then its 12-30. Either way, it means its not 11.

Besides, why would Atlanta want Jack?

PBF


----------



## graybeard

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> By TBpup saying the deal was higher than 11. If higher means earlier, then its 2-10. If it means a higher numbered pick (i.e., later), then its 12-30. Either way, it means its not 11.
> 
> Besides, why would Atlanta want Jack?
> 
> PBF


 Because all their pg's suck.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



graybeard said:


> Because all their pg's suck.


Thats a pretty good reason.

I have to believe that Atlantas ownership / management is almost completely incompetent to go SO long with SO little success.

PBF


----------



## Superblaze

*Re: deal coming soon*

Yea, the Hawks should have pick Paul or D Will when the opportunity came, instead they have Marvin, and who knows if he will ever pan out.


----------



## wastro

*Re: deal coming soon*

This should be the final nail in the coffin on the Philly rumor.


Mike Barrett's Blog said:


> Reportedly, this rumor started on the east coast, and was a trade scenario that would have the Blazers trading Zach Randolph and Jarrett Jack, to Philadelphia, for Andre Miller, Kyle Korver, and the Sixers' first-round pick (#12). Let me be the first to say that's not going to happen


Link.


----------



## Oldmangrouch

*Re: deal coming soon*

So, we are reasonably certain the trade involves another NBA team, and there's a decent chance it will happen by the 08 trade deadline.

:raised_ey Pardon me if I don't get excited quite yet.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

*Re: deal coming soon*



> Let's try this again.
> 
> 1. Portland trades Jack to Atlanta for the 11th.
> 2. Portland trades the 37th and $3 million to Phoenix for their 24th.
> 3. Portland trades Zach and the 24th to New Jersey for R. Jefferson and their 17th.
> 
> We get Jefferson, the 11th and 17th picks.
> New Jersey get Randolf and only drops 7 spots in the draft.
> 
> I think it's killer.


1- Greg Oden
11- Jeff Green or Al Thornton
17- Javaris Crittenton
42- Glen Davis

PG- Steve Blake/Sergio Rodriguez/Javaris Crittenton
SG- Brandan Roy/Martell Webster/Fred Jones
SF- Richard Jefferson/Jeff Green or Al Thornton/Ime Udoka
PF- LaMarcus Alrdidge/Travis Outlaw/Glen Davis
C- Greg Oden/Joel Pryzbilla/Glen Davis

Damit that is a dream come true. Playoffs here we come.


----------



## Schilly

*Re: deal coming soon*

I really don't like Richard Jefferson on our team...I think a SF like Mike Miller would be a much better compliment.


----------



## Ed O

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> By TBpup saying the deal was higher than 11. If higher means earlier, then its 2-10. If it means a higher numbered pick (i.e., later), then its 12-30. Either way, it means its not 11.


It's pretty clear what he meant. I think you've had it backwards.

Here's what http://www.realgm.net/boards/viewtopic.php?p=12956109&highlight=#12956109the post was:



> Canzano on 1080 just said that hes heard Portland has already made a deal (or has one in place) to get another high lotto pick. He mentioned in the 11 range.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....and/or possibly not quite that high if say that trade didn't work out.
Click to expand...

It's obvious that "high" means "good".

Ed O.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

*Re: deal coming soon*

ok guys there is a good chance that this rumor is being blown out of proportion. and although i am no insider, i have heard the name andre iguodala thrown around lately among people. he seems untouchable but hey its something new right?


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

*Re: deal coming soon*

also if i had a vote at this point taking into consideration what people who supposidly have some sort of "inside information" are saying from different boards it seems the ATL and NJN are the most likely. both have nice talent to get in return and both have nice draft picks and meet the criteria that has been hinted....


----------



## UOSean

*Re: deal coming soon*



ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> ok guys there is a good chance that this rumor is being blown out of proportion. and although i am no insider, i have heard the name andre iguodala thrown around lately among people. he seems untouchable but hey its something new right?


I was just thinking the same thing. He'd be great with PDX. We need a perimeter defender. Ime is great but I'd like a young one that can grow with our young guns.


----------



## UOSean

*Re: deal coming soon*

http://blog.oregonlive.com/johncanzano/2007/06/rain_in_texas_and_the_bride_fr.html

John Canzano says something interesting at the end of his blog (like in a reply to a comment).

(REPLY FROM JC: I'm told by an insider that this Portland move into the latter half of the lottery isn't a done deal, but that they're trying to get there, big time.)

The interesting part here is Latter half of the *Lottery*. Which reads picks 8-14. That might help cut down the # of teams to look into.


----------



## Reep

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> Dude! HARSH!!!
> 
> BTW, do you happen to know if that thing was real? Just want to know if it was a special effects shot or something (which would make it not quite so gross).
> 
> PBF


I'm sure it wasn't real. But, they did a good job on it. Unfortunately too good.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*

I heard it this way. "a deal in principle has been reached". 

Does it go through....probably


----------



## QRICH

*Re: deal coming soon*

Who's involved?

Drop a little hint, are we getting a Vet or a younger player?


----------



## Dan

*Re: deal coming soon*



drexlersdad said:


> Andre Miller is an upgrade over Jack, I just dont know how much. I mean Jack, for all his improvement, still had an EFF of +13.39(below average). Miller had more points, way more assists, way more rebounds, more steals, better shooting percentage, and led the sixers to alot of wins. But Jack is younger, and cheaper.


what is your avatar?


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Ed O said:


> It's pretty clear what he meant. I think you've had it backwards.
> 
> Here's what http://www.realgm.net/boards/viewtopic.php?p=12956109&highlight=#12956109the post was:
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious that "high" means "good".
> 
> Ed O.


On Canzanos blog, he says Portland is moving into the latter half of the lottery. The latter half of the lottery is 8-14. So could be either higher or lower (no matter how you define higher and lower) than 11. Thats probably the most accurate range we have heard so far.

Also, Barrett says in his blog that the Philly deal wont happen. Im relieved about that. We can get more back for Zach + Jack (which is what Barrett understands the rumor to be) than Miller, Korver, and the #12.

PBF


----------



## yakbladder

*Re: deal coming soon*

Again, I thought I read somewhere this was a three way trade, not straight across (PBF, I saw the post you were referring to - that wasn't what I was referring to).

Am I just imagining things or have we established it's a three way trade? In that case people are going to have to stop thinking things like Jack to Atlanta for #11, because there's some other link in the chain they're missing.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*

*UPDATE*

Okay, so what have we heard (not speculated) so far (the coloring is just to help visually seperate the items):

1. Two sources say a deal is coming soon, and have indicated it is a big one: One source (TBpub) says "hold onto your shorts", another source (mediocre man) says "get ready for some fireworks on the trade front".
2. The partner is not in our Division (TBpup).
3. The deal does not involve Shawn Marion (TBpup).
4. Rashard Lewis has chosen not to come to Portland (??? - need to look that one up again).
5. We should start hearing the team names in at least a week (mediocre man).
6. At least 2 other offers have come in since this buzz started, and were turned down (Canzano).
7. Target (aside from at least 1 un-named player) is another 1st round pick in the lotto range (??? - need to look that one up again).
8. It is not Zach + Jack to Philly for Miller, Korver, and the #12 (Barrett).
9. The target pick is in the latter half of the lottery - 8-14(Canzano).
10. Hints (do hints count as speculation?) that more than one team is involved - team NAMES and SOME fireworkds (mediocre man)
11. Hints that Zach is involved (mediocre man)

Please add reports from real sources to this list as they surface, NOT speculation.

Thanks,

PBF


----------



## Fork

*Re: deal coming soon*

Interesting read from Blazers Edge this morning:

...

I make no judgment on the rumor itself. It may be true, it may not. But since this will hardly be the last time something like this happens--the offseason being as long as it is, rumors being plentiful, and all of us being so talkative online--I thought I'd take a moment to share my feelings on this PROCESS of spreading supposed inside information anonymously. And my take is pretty simple: I hate it.

...

#1 Maybe the poster is just making it up wholesale to get attention, which makes you a jerk.

#2 Maybe the poster is an inside person spreading this information themselves. My question is, if you're going to do that why isn't your name and position included in the post? The answer: because you're not supposed to be doing that. When you signed a contract with the organization a bond of trust was supposedly established. Whether you're the janitor or the Assistant GM leaking that information before its time and in the wrong place violates that bond of trust which is the whole basis for you having access to that job (and the information) to begin with. And why are you breaking that bond? So you can get a cheap thrill and acclaim for your anonymous online self...acclaim for nothing but overhearing stuff and blabbing. There's no talent involved. Your only claim to fame is that someone was in a position to trust you and you're willing to take advantage of that. Guess what? In my book that makes you a jerk.

#3 Maybe the poster has legitimate connections and was told these things and immediately blabbed them everywhere. Perhaps they were told in complete confidence, which violates a personal trust, which makes you a jerk. Or maybe they were told in full knowledge that they'd spread it, which means that you are aiding and abetting person #2 above--promulgating encouraging, and creating worse consequences for their breach of ethics. This also makes you a jerk.

#4 The poster really has connections inside but doesn't completely breach trust with them. Instead (s)he just comes online and says, "Guess what guys? I heard something big is going down but I can't tell you what!" So you have given us no information. You have given us nothing substantial or useful to talk about. The only thing you're really conveying is the impression that you're just a wee bit more special than the rest of us because you know secret things. Ooooh! Look at you! This conversation isn't about any of us or the Blazers. It's about you showing off. Hmmmm...let's see... Yep! That makes you a jerk.

http://www.blazersedge.com/


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Okay, so what have we heard (not speculated) so far (the coloring is just to help visually seperate the items):
> 
> 1. Two sources say a deal is coming soon, and have indicated it is a big one: One source (TBpub) says "hold onto your shorts", another source (mediocre man) says "get ready for some fireworks on the trade front".
> 2. The partner is not in our Division (TBpup).
> 3. The deal does not involve Shawn Marion (TBpup).
> 4. Rashard Lewis has chosen not to come to Portland (??? - need to look that one up again).
> 5. We should start hearing the team name(s) in at least a week (mediocre man).
> 6. At least 2 other offers have come in since this buzz started, and were turned down (Canzano).
> 7. Target (aside from at least 1 un-named player) is another 1st round pick in the lotto range (??? - need to look that one up again).
> 8. It is not Zach + Jack to Philly for Miller, Korver, and the #12 (Barrett).
> 9. The target pick is in the latter half of the lottery (Canzano).
> 10. Hints (do hints count as speculation?) that more than one team is involved - TEAM NAMES and SOME FIREWORKS (mediocre man)
> 11. Hints that Zach is involved (mediocre man)
> 
> Please add reports from real sources to this list as they surface, NOT speculation.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> PBF


How do you tell if someone is a "real source"? The only "real sources" on this list I am familiar with are Barrett and Canzano. Both of which mention rumors that are not going to happen, and Canzano speculates that the blazers are trying to move into the lottery based on who they are bringing in for workouts. I think that it is pretty obvious that the blazers want another lottery pick, and would be open to trading zach and/or jack, but I don't see why this thread is 17 pages long when there isn't any concrete info involved.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: deal coming soon*

17 pages and counting. :biggrin:


----------



## mook

*Re: deal coming soon*

Fork-
in the age of Enron and temp agencies, I don't think the average working joe has quite the level of duty you seem to.


----------



## Fork

*Re: deal coming soon*



mook said:


> Fork-
> in the age of Enron and temp agencies, I don't think the average working joe has quite the level of duty you seem to.


I didn't write it, merely posting an interesting bit of a blog entry from blazersedge.com


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*

I've got it! Jason Jennings is coming back to the Trail Blazers! :yay:


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*

To be clear, I do not now nor have I ever worked for the Blazers. I was told by someone that would know such things...I think. I was also told what I could say and what I couldn't. 


But his article is a good read. I enjoy him


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



Entity said:


> I've got it! Jason Jennings is coming back to the Trail Blazers! :yay:




FINALLY!!!!!! Keeping that inside was killing me.


----------



## Reep

*Re: deal coming soon*



Fork said:


> I didn't write it, merely posting an interesting bit of a blog entry from blazersedge.com


I thought the same thing at first. Probably should put it in a quote box to make that more clear.


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> To be clear, I do not now nor have I ever worked for the Blazers. I was told by someone that would know such things...I think. I was also told what I could say and what I couldn't.
> 
> 
> *But his article is a good read. I enjoy him*



This is straight out of a _who dunnit?!_ story.

Jason Quick
John Canzano
Geoffrey Arnold
Dwight Jaynes
Brian Hendrickson

Am I missing anyone?


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*



yuyuza1 said:


> This is straight out of a _who dunnit?!_ story.
> 
> Jason Quick
> John Canzano
> Geoffrey Arnold
> Dwight Jaynes
> Brian Hendrickson
> 
> Am I missing anyone?


I think he's talking about the guy at Blazer's Edge referring to both him and TBpup and anyone else that might be involved in letting this out, not his source.


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: deal coming soon*



Entity said:


> I think he's talking about the guy at Blazer's Edge referring to both him and TBpup and anyone else that might be involved in letting this out, not his source.



Oh! :biggrin: 

See, MM. Your posts are making me crazy.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*

Let's keep in mind that this could be absolutely nothing. Not to discredit you, MM, but it's happened in the past.

Whether it was the SAR for Redd rumor (which was huge) or the rumor about New York last year, this sort of thing gets way blown out of proportion. However, it's always fun to speculate and it keeps the board interesting.


----------



## azsun18

*Re: deal coming soon*

I went to Oregonlive this am, and they were talking about starting another rumor since the ATL one took off so well yesterday. Have we all been fooled? I realize OL carries no wait of credibility, but I found it interesting they were discussing it.


----------



## HOWIE

*Re: deal coming soon*

Maybe it is Randolph & Miles, with next years pick for Kevin Garnett? :biggrin: 

Sweet, that would sell out the Garden and make that big splash that Pritchard is looking to make.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



azsun18 said:


> I went to Oregonlive this am, and they were talking about starting another rumor since the ATL one took off so well yesterday. Have we all been fooled? I realize OL carries no wait of credibility, but I found it interesting they were discussing it.


What the good people at OL don't know is that the ATL one isn't what most of this thread - and the one on the RealGM forum - is about.

You said it yourself: OL carries no (weight) of credibility.

PBF


----------



## hasoos

*Re: deal coming soon*



HOWIE said:


> Maybe it is Randolph & Miles, with next years pick for Kevin Garnett? :biggrin:
> 
> Sweet, that would sell out the Garden and make that big splash that Pritchard is looking to make.



You trade Kemp Jr.(Miles) for a box of popcorn and I would consider it a miracle.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



SheedSoNasty said:


> Let's keep in mind that this could be absolutely nothing. Not to discredit you, MM, but it's happened in the past.
> 
> Whether it was the SAR for Redd rumor (which was huge) or the rumor about New York last year, this sort of thing gets way blown out of proportion. However, it's always fun to speculate and it keeps the board interesting.




It absolutely might not happen. It sounds like it's pretty much a done deal though.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: deal coming soon*



B_&_B said:


> 17 pages and counting. :biggrin:


It isn't 17 pages if you set it to 50 posts per page


----------



## mook

*Re: deal coming soon*



Fork said:


> I didn't write it, merely posting an interesting bit of a blog entry from blazersedge.com


sorry. I misunderstood.


----------



## Dan

*Re: deal coming soon*



B_&_B said:


> 17 pages and counting. :biggrin:


you know you can adjust the # of posts per "page" right? Im on page 6, not 17.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: deal coming soon*



Hap said:


> you know you can adjust the # of posts per "page" right? Im on page 6, not 17.


HOW?


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: deal coming soon*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> HOW?


Use this link http://www.basketballforum.com/profile.php?do=editoptions

Then look for this

<fieldset class="fieldset"><legend><label for="sel_umaxposts">Number of Posts to Show Per Page</label></legend> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="3" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td>Use this option to set the number of posts to show in a thread before splitting the display into multiple pages.</td> </tr> <tr> <td> <select name="umaxposts" id="sel_umaxposts"> <option value="-1">Use Forum Default</option> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: option --> <option value="5" class="">Show 5 Posts Per Page</option> <!-- END TEMPLATE: option --><!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: option --> <option value="10" class="">Show 10 Posts Per Page</option> <!-- END TEMPLATE: option --><!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: option --> <option value="15" class="">Show 15 Posts Per Page</option> <!-- END TEMPLATE: option --><!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: option --> <option value="20" class="">Show 20 Posts Per Page</option> <!-- END TEMPLATE: option --><!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: option --> <option value="25" class="">Show 25 Posts Per Page</option> <!-- END TEMPLATE: option --><!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: option --> <option value="30" class="">Show 30 Posts Per Page</option> <!-- END TEMPLATE: option --><!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: option --> <option value="35" class="">Show 35 Posts Per Page</option> <!-- END TEMPLATE: option --><!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: option --> <option value="40" class="">Show 40 Posts Per Page</option> <!-- END TEMPLATE: option --><!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: option --> <option value="45" class="">Show 45 Posts Per Page</option> <!-- END TEMPLATE: option --><!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: option --> <option value="50" class="" selected="selected">Show 50 Posts Per Page</option> <!-- END TEMPLATE: option --> </select> <label for="sel_umaxposts">Number of Posts to Show Per Page:</label></td></tr></tbody></table></fieldset>


----------



## stockfire

*Re: deal coming soon*

wow, thanks. I was looking for that option for a long time...


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: deal coming soon*

Get ready for something big!


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*

A summary from TPUP last night on RealGm


> Alright, here is some of what happened yesterday. For those wanting details, you will not be any happier with me but I will try to give you an idea of why I'm smiling.
> 
> I rec'd a couple of e-mails Wednesday giving me a heads up on several conversations involving the Blazers. Thursday morning I sent out a couple of feelers to see what could be confirmed. I got a couple more e-mail responses and a voice-mail that I didn't get for a couple of hours because I was in a meeting with a client. I called back....v-mail. Called a couple people back east along with some here...sometimes you can tell a lot by what someone won't say when you ask a question.
> 
> More back and forth until someone finally gave a little. Back to the previous people with more info. Now they are stuttering and starting to give knowing that I'm judging their reaction. (Some of them are not the best poker faces/voices) By the time this original post came up, I had been on the phone for quite a while and exchanged enough e-mails to give me hand cramps. It was veryfied as much as possible and I wanted to share with you all knowing that details were not allowed or my conversations would come to an end.



just an FYI


----------



## Reep

*Re: deal coming soon*



Minstrel said:


> Get ready for something big!


Here we go again.:whatever:


----------



## Oil Can

*Re: deal coming soon*

For heavens sake, spill the beans.


----------



## yakbladder

*Re: deal coming soon*

PBF, you need to start a quick elimination game for people on the board. Maybe crandc can provide a prize for the person who picks the winning team(s) we trade with and the players/picks involved.

I myself, would never have guessed KG in a three way trade.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Reep said:


> Here we go again.:whatever:


No, we don't.

PBF


----------



## RW#30

*Re: deal coming soon*



yuyuza1 said:


> This is straight out of a _who dunnit?!_ story.
> 
> Jason Quick
> John Canzano
> Geoffrey Arnold
> Dwight Jaynes
> Brian Hendrickson
> 
> Am I missing anyone?


Blaze
The old ticket guy at section 330

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*

Problem: It is getting hard to seperate what OUR sources (mediocre man here, TBpup over on RealGM, Quick, and Canzano) have divulged about what's going on, and what is speculation in response.

Solution: I just finished going back through this thread, TBpup's thread, Quick's blog, Canzano's blog, Quick's chat from yesterday and collecting related information, answers, and hints they have revealed (data mining).

Question: I would like to put what I have collected this morning into another thread to seperate it from the speculation stuff here (making it easier for us to see, track, and add to what people who seem to have real information have said). But, would creating another thread to track the info (vs. the speculation) be appropriate / appreciated?

PBF


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*



Minstrel said:


> Get ready for something big!


Source?


----------



## yakbladder

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> Problem: It is getting hard to seperate what OUR sources (mediocre man here, TBpup over on RealGM, Quick, and Canzano) have divulged about what's going on, and what is speculation in response.
> 
> Solution: I just finished going back through this thread, TBpup's thread, Quick's blog, Canzano's blog, Quick's chat from yesterday and collecting related information, answers, and hints they have revealed (data mining).
> 
> Question: I would like to put what I have collected this morning into another thread to seperate it from the speculation stuff here (making it easier for us to see, track, and add to what people who seem to have real information have said). But, would creating another thread to track the info (vs. the speculation) be appropriate / appreciated?
> 
> PBF


Do it Columbo!


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



cpawfan said:


> Use this link http://www.basketballforum.com/profile.php?do=editoptions
> 
> Then look for this
> 
> <fieldset class="fieldset"><legend><label for="sel_umaxposts">Number of Posts to Show Per Page</label></legend> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="3" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td>Use this option to set the number of posts to show in a thread before splitting the display into multiple pages.</td> </tr> <tr> <td> <select name="umaxposts" id="sel_umaxposts"> <option value="-1">Use Forum Default</option> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: option --> <option value="5" class="">Show 5 Posts Per Page</option> <!-- END TEMPLATE: option --><!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: option --> <option value="10" class="">Show 10 Posts Per Page</option> <!-- END TEMPLATE: option --><!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: option --> <option value="15" class="">Show 15 Posts Per Page</option> <!-- END TEMPLATE: option --><!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: option --> <option value="20" class="">Show 20 Posts Per Page</option> <!-- END TEMPLATE: option --><!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: option --> <option value="25" class="">Show 25 Posts Per Page</option> <!-- END TEMPLATE: option --><!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: option --> <option value="30" class="">Show 30 Posts Per Page</option> <!-- END TEMPLATE: option --><!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: option --> <option value="35" class="">Show 35 Posts Per Page</option> <!-- END TEMPLATE: option --><!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: option --> <option value="40" class="">Show 40 Posts Per Page</option> <!-- END TEMPLATE: option --><!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: option --> <option value="45" class="">Show 45 Posts Per Page</option> <!-- END TEMPLATE: option --><!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: option --> <option value="50" class="" selected="selected">Show 50 Posts Per Page</option> <!-- END TEMPLATE: option --> </select> <label for="sel_umaxposts">Number of Posts to Show Per Page:</label></td></tr></tbody></table></fieldset>


Are you guys ever going to add the 100 posts per page option? I use it elsewhere and it's fantastic.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> Problem: It is getting hard to seperate what OUR sources (mediocre man here, TBpup over on RealGM, Quick, and Canzano) have divulged about what's going on, and what is speculation in response.
> 
> Solution: I just finished going back through this thread, TBpup's thread, Quick's blog, Canzano's blog, Quick's chat from yesterday and collecting related information, answers, and hints they have revealed (data mining).
> 
> Question: I would like to put what I have collected this morning into another thread to seperate it from the speculation stuff here (making it easier for us to see, track, and add to what people who seem to have real information have said). But, would creating another thread to track the info (vs. the speculation) be appropriate / appreciated?
> 
> PBF


I'd be fine with that, but I have to ask, where did you get the idea that MM hinted that the deal involved Zach? I heard no such hinting.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> I'd be fine with that, but I have to ask, where did you get the idea that MM hinted that the deal involved Zach? I heard no such hinting.


When he said he'd be happy if what he heard actually happens. Trading Zach has been at the top of MM's priority list for a long time. Also TBpup said that he thinks "everyone will be happy".

PBF


----------



## Oldmangrouch

*Re: deal coming soon*



Minstrel said:


> Get ready for something big!


Why, did you have a bad batch of chili for dinner? :biggrin:


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> I'd be fine with that


OK, that's 2 votes FOR, and none AGAINST. And since I prolly ought to start doing some real work, I am going to go ahead and start the INFO thread. It would really help if people can keep speculation here, and info (from the sources) in the INFO thread.

Oh yeah, forgot to mention I combed through Barrett's Blog, too.

This will take a few minutes.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Oldmangrouch said:


> Why, did you have a bad batch of chili for dinner? :biggrin:


No, that would be me. 

PBF


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*

MM

My boss wants to talk to you about alll my internet time at work 

What is your phone number?


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: deal coming soon*



Trader Bob said:


> MM
> 
> My boss wants to talk to you about alll my internet time at work
> 
> What is your phone number?


:lol:


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



Trader Bob said:


> MM
> 
> My boss wants to talk to you about alll my internet time at work
> 
> What is your phone number?




I'd give it to you except it's long distance. Then you'd be in trouble for two things :biggrin:


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> I'd give it to you except it's long distance. Then you'd be in trouble for two things :biggrin:


And if mediocre man really isn't a *man* (or a "happy fat *guy*"), then you'd be in trouble for THREE things :biggrin:

PBF


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: deal coming soon*

I'm pretty sure we have already had this EXACT same thread, also started by MM, just before the trade deadline.

Playing the odds?


----------



## Draco

*Re: deal coming soon*



MARIS61 said:


> I'm pretty sure we have already had this EXACT same thread, also started by MM, just before the trade deadline.
> 
> Playing the odds?


Was that regarding the Fred Jones blockbuster?


----------



## hasoos

*Re: deal coming soon*

The deal is probably for Damon Stoudamire. That is why he said hold on to your shorts.:clap:


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> I'd give it to you except it's long distance. Then you'd be in trouble for two things :biggrin:


We have a district office in Houston so I would be covererd on the call :rofl:


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



Draco said:


> Was that regarding the Fred Jones blockbuster?


No, it was alluding to the 'Zach to Chicago' deal that fell through (or was never on the table in the first place). I have my doubts.


----------



## graybeard

*Re: deal coming soon*



O-Live's Casey said:


> Finally, since we're talking about Chicago, I thought I'd post a comment by "sickduck" that I thought was rather intuitive:
> 
> Hmm... The Bulls are working out Acie Law and Crittenton when they have Kurt, Duhon and Gordon? Those are two guys that won't work out for Portland that would definitely fit the PG need. I'm thinking Chicago is doing us a favor by bringing those guys in and that a trade to Chicago for the #9 and Nocioni(sp?) for Zach Randolph looks like it may be happening.


 This is kinda interesting.
http://blog.oregonlive.com/blazers/


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> No, it was alluding to the 'Zach to Chicago' deal that fell through (or was never on the table in the first place). I have my doubts.




I've stated this before. The deal to Chicago was done. Brown, Nocioni and the pick. Patterson nixed it at the last minute because he demanded Deng. Chicago said no.

Keep in mind too that there were multiple reports of something happening with Chicago last year. Whether you believe me or not is up to you. 

This time there are 2 different people, in two different forums saying pretty much the same thing. John Canzano also said yesterday that a deal was being worked on. Jason Quick also yesterday was extremely evasive when asked about deals at the end of his chat. He said he couldn't elaborate on anything.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> This time there are 2 different people, in two different forums saying pretty much the same thing.


How do you know what you know is the same as what TBPup knows? Have you contacted him?


----------



## Oil Can

*Re: deal coming soon*

You guys are funny!

I though that Quick and Canzano did not know crapola? Weren't they part of the local media mafia of KFXX, The "O", the "Trib", Dwight Jaynes, Kerry Eggers, Suke, Ropp, Dawson and little spacemen from Mars? 

No all of a sudden they are prophets on the mountain?


----------



## ebott

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> How do you know what you know is the same as what TBPup knows? Have you contacted him?


That's a good point. Maybe we're talking about two separate deals here. TBPup heard about one, MM heard about the other. And then maybe it was a different guy that said that was a deal coming over on Oregon live. We could have 3 deals go down next week.


----------



## maxiep

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> How do you know what you know is the same as what TBPup knows? Have you contacted him?


Not to speak for MM, but I think his point is that we're getting multiple sonar readings. Chances are greater than not that they are on the same target.

I know I have zero credibility on this board, but I post elsewhere with some frequency (as RiggoDrill) and I can confirm MM's impression on how close we were for Zach being traded to Chicago.


----------



## talman

*Re: deal coming soon*



maxiep said:


> Not to speak for MM, but I think his point is that we're getting multiple sonar readings. Chances are greater than not that they are on the same target.


I completely agree. The fact that multiple people with some credibility are all saying the same types of things leads me to believe that there is smoke. And where there's smoke....


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*

Has a trade ever been called off because of poster posting on a message board?

Has a press source ever reported on a supposed 'leak' that originated from a message board?


----------



## Oldmangrouch

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> And if mediocre man really isn't a *man* (or a "happy fat *guy*"), then you'd be in trouble for THREE things :biggrin:
> 
> PBF


That would explain the "900" number!


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: deal coming soon*



talman said:


> I completely agree. The fact that multiple people with some credibility are all saying the same types of things leads me to believe that there is smoke. And where there's smoke....



...someone's completely high? 

Sorry... just had to go for the joke.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



Oldmangrouch said:


> That would explain the "900" number!



And the hot flashes.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



maxiep said:


> Not to speak for MM, but I think his point is that we're getting multiple sonar readings. Chances are greater than not that they are on the same target.
> 
> I know I have zero credibility on this board, but I post elsewhere with some frequency (as RiggoDrill) and I can confirm MM's impression on how close we were for Zach being traded to Chicago.


I firmly believe Dave doesn't have the contacts that TBpup or MM have.

Nor has he read all the information that has been made available through them, Quick, Barrett, or... yes... even Canzano.

I am ignoring Dave's "verdict".

PBF


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> I am ignoring Dave's "verdict".


Quick came to the same conclusion.

http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2007/06/hinrich_trades_and_workouts.html


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> Quick came to the same conclusion.
> 
> http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2007/06/hinrich_trades_and_workouts.html


Quick was one of the sources "practically guaranteeing a second first-round pick" according to Barrett.

Seems someone at the Blazers has picked up on the buzz, and wants to cool it down a bit. Question is... do we oblige?

PBF


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> Quick came to the same conclusion.
> 
> http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2007/06/hinrich_trades_and_workouts.html


Quick's sources have also told him that Ivaroni would be our head coach, and that Damon wouldn't be traded. I still maintain that Quick is only getting the official word, or is being encouraged only to give us the official line.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



BlazerCaravan said:


> Quick's sources have also told him that Ivaroni would be our head coach, and that Damon wouldn't be traded. I still maintain that Quick is only getting the official word, or is being encouraged only to give us the official line.


And if the opposite were true, we'd hear the same thing.


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> And if the opposite were true, we'd hear the same thing.


I'm reminded of Heisenberg's Uncertainty Principle... you're absolutely right.


----------



## Stevenson

*Re: deal coming soon*

TBPup, the guy at Real GM, thinks he pisses cologne. Very high opinion of himself. He loves to claim he has inside info, but I've never seen it.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> Quick was one of the sources "practically guaranteeing a second first-round pick" according to Barrett.
> 
> Seems someone at the Blazers has picked up on the buzz, and wants to cool it down a bit. Question is... do we oblige?
> 
> PBF


Getting another first round pick and not having made a trade thus far are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> Question is... do we oblige?


What would not obliging consist of?


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*

just remember the media and fan field day that sent Rasheed Wallace to Dallas on the day of the game a few years ago

did it happen????

NOT in this lifetime


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*

I'm out until Monday. If I hear anything more I'll post it then. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## andalusian

*Re: deal coming soon*



BlazerCaravan said:


> Quick's sources have also told him that Ivaroni would be our head coach, and that Damon wouldn't be traded. I still maintain that Quick is only getting the official word, or is being encouraged only to give us the official line.


Maybe the deal is Ivaroni for Nate. Do they need to match salaries?


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*

Following up on my own request to keep speculation in this thread, here is what I think given what we have to go with right now:

1. A couple of sources say Lewis has decided to go to Orlando. I think this actually may have triggered the movement we became aware of yesterday (unless the two were entirely coincidental, which I doubt).

2. Seems MM and TBpup are talking about the same deal. Both are very confident with what they have revealed.

3. Also seems like - as of yesterday anyway - there were a couple of deals being discussed (with some kind of info leaking from each). The one MM, TBpup, Quick, and Barrett were referring to, and the one Canzano was referring to.

4. Interesting that Canzano seems a little bit out of the loop right now. Hmmm... did he burn too many bridges?

5. Now - TODAY - Quick and Dave at BlazersEdge are saying nope, nothing going on. Sounds to me like the Blazers want to cool things off a bit.

PBF


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: deal coming soon*



maxiep said:


> I know I have zero credibility on this board, but I post elsewhere with some frequency (as RiggoDrill) and I can confirm MM's impression on how *close* we were for Zach being traded to Chicago.


Horseshoes and hand grenades...


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: deal coming soon*

If I told you guys my **** was purple with pink polka-dots would you believe me?


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



zagsfan20 said:


> If I told you guys my **** was purple with pink polka-dots would you believe me?


I would recommend that you go see a doctor... QUICK!

PBF


----------



## dudleysghost

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> I've stated this before. The deal to Chicago was done. Brown, Nocioni and the pick. Patterson nixed it at the last minute because he demanded Deng. Chicago said no.


That sounds like the definition of _not_ done.


----------



## dudleysghost

*Re: deal coming soon*



zagsfan20 said:


> If I told you guys my **** was purple with pink polka-dots would you believe me?


Only if you make the statement more vague and claim an anonymous source.


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*



zagsfan20 said:


> If I told you guys my **** was purple with pink polka-dots would you believe me?


take the tunicut off zags.. your starting to spot :rofl:


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: deal coming soon*



Reep said:


> Here we go again.:whatever:


When it is announced, I'll be here to accept apologies.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: deal coming soon*

All this bashing of MM is eerily familiar to me....


----------



## Dan

*Re: deal coming soon*



sa1177 said:


> All this bashing of MM is eerily familiar to me....


I think I remember a poster saying that there was a trade rumor involving Portland, that included Zach, and no one believed him. But than 2 days later, the news broke and all the sudden everything the guy said turned out to be what the rumor was about.


----------



## dudleysghost

*Re: deal coming soon*



Hap said:


> I think I remember a poster saying that there was a trade rumor involving Portland, that included Zach, and no one believed him. But than 2 days later, the news broke and all the sudden everything the guy said turned out to be what the rumor was about.


That's the thing about rumors, they don't need to be substantiated by anything to exist. The fact that a lot of people talk about one in particular doesn't confirm anything, other than that the sports media forms a giant echo chamber.

If someone predicts a trade that actually happens, that's something. IIRC MM did report a trade with Zach to CHI that was "done", but that didn't happen. Now he's reporting a deal with almost no details at all, and the forum is going nuts.

I don't think MM would straight up lie about having a source or being told about something, but I also haven't seen anything that shows he or anyone else in here has inside information. It also seems like he is willing to overstate when something is "done", or perhaps his source is.

Also, if something does happen, I wouldn't see that as vindication for any of the supposed inside sources on message boards, since it's pretty obvious we have a GM who is active and likes to trade, along with pieces that are natually inclined to move, and since no details have been revealed which would corroborate the veracity of the sources with their specificity.

I can go on record right now as saying that my sources say Jarrett Jack will be traded to Atlanta for the #11 pick. Will anyone believe I have sources if it comes true? Cause I don't. I just noticed that we are talking about veteran point guards, we're bringing 15 pg draft prospects in for workouts and we're also working out a couple guys in the 11 range even though we don't have a mid lotto pick.

I can also tell you with certainty that Roy, LMA and Oden won't be traded. I don't need sources for that either, because deductive reasoning is sufficient.


----------



## NateBishop3

*Re: deal coming soon*

Ok, so I just read the 23 pages from this thread and the 35 pages over at RealGM all in one sitting. Wow. My head hurts. So much reading and nothing really concrete in any of it. 

You know what I think the deal is? 

The Portland Trail Blazers trade:

Jason Quick
John Canzano
Dwight Jaynes 

to the Philadelphia 76ers for:

Stephen A. Smith

The reason the Blazers make this trade is simple. We force Stephen A. to come out west and watch Oden and Durant play in Oregon and Washington :biggrin:


----------



## sa1177

*Re: deal coming soon*



Hap said:


> I think I remember a poster saying that there was a trade rumor involving Portland, that included Zach, and no one believed him. But than 2 days later, the news broke and all the sudden everything the guy said turned out to be what the rumor was about.


I was thinking more along the lines of..Telfair + gun + airplane. 

People kicked the crap outta me here for 2 1/2 days before the media finally printed it.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: deal coming soon*



sa1177 said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of..Telfair + gun + airplane.
> 
> People kicked the crap outta me here for 2 1/2 days before the media finally printed it.


I was one of them.

Turned out to be a non-issue (in my view anyway) when the thread strongly hinted at something of a much more serious nature.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

*Re: deal coming soon*

According to the LA times one of the HOF's who was offered for the #1 Pick was none other than Kobe Beane Bryant.


----------



## mgb

*Re: deal coming soon*



ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> According to the LA times one of the HOF's who was offered for the #1 Pick was none other than Kobe Beane Bryant.


I bet Kobe won't be to happy when he finds that out. I'm glad we turn it down! I wouldn't trade Zach for him! I just don't want Kobe on our team. Don't get me wrong, I know Kobe has talent, just I don't like him mentally.


----------



## NateBishop3

*Re: deal coming soon*

Adding Kobe to this team would be one way to kill all this good karma.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

*Re: deal coming soon*



mgb said:


> I bet Kobe won't be to happy when he finds that out. I'm glad we turn it down! I wouldn't trade Zach for him! I just don't want Kobe on our team. Don't get me wrong, I know Kobe has talent, just I don't like him mentally.


ok lets not get crazy it would take me 1.34seconds to trade zach for kobe.


i would just turn around and trade him to Chicago 3 seconds later for half their roster.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

*Re: deal coming soon*



ROYisR.O.Y. said:
 

> According to the LA times one of the HOF's who was offered for the #1 Pick was none other than Kobe Beane Bryant.


I looked at their webpage and didn't see it. Do you have a link? thanks


----------



## sa1177

*Re: deal coming soon*



MARIS61 said:


> I was one of them.
> 
> Turned out to be a non-issue (in my view anyway) when the thread strongly hinted at something of a much more serious nature.


Funny how people hunger and beg for inside information...and then when they get a piece they hardly ever leave satisfied. And then they try to pretend like they never cared in the first place.

Certainly a issue now after Telfair's second offense.


----------



## mgb

*Re: deal coming soon*



ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> ok lets not get crazy it would take me 1.34seconds to trade zach for kobe.
> 
> 
> i would just turn around and trade him to Chicago 3 seconds later for half their roster.


Ok, I guess I could handle Kobe being on our team for 3 secs, I wouldn't like it, but I could tough it out.


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: deal coming soon*

hey why bash someone? just discuss it as it fills the time till the draft then we can see if its true, it may have teeth or maybe be a ball of candle wax but at least it fills a need and kills the bordem!

but we get Yi in the deal that would be great i think.


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: deal coming soon*



Trader Bob said:


> my speculation would be one of 2 teams. maybe 3
> 
> I think the Zach to Boston for the #5 and filler makes the most sense for both teams. Even if the filer is Theo
> 
> I can also see Zach + ? going to Memphis for the #4 and Mike Miller and filler
> 
> 
> 
> but Atlanta still seems like a very likely candidate as well... I am just not sure in what form it will be


WOW. Zach to memphis for the 4 and Mike Miller...if I were Memphis why would I do that?


----------



## ebott

*Re: deal coming soon*

I'm still psyched. I don't care what any of the non believers say. Shun the non believers shuuuuuuuunnnn...

....N

I'm sayin the guys sayin they got inside info really got it and the blazers have got one hell of a deal comin up. Maybe it won't be announced soon. But I am psyched to see it when it comes.


----------



## Schilly

*Re: deal coming soon*



SoCalfan21 said:


> WOW. Zach to memphis for the 4 and Mike Miller...if I were Memphis why would I do that?


Because you're Memphis and Portland said so...


----------



## dudleysghost

*Re: deal coming soon*



ebott said:


> I'm still psyched. I don't care what any of the non believers say. Shun the non believers shuuuuuuuunnnn...
> 
> ....N
> 
> I'm sayin the guys sayin they got inside info really got it and the blazers have got one hell of a deal comin up. Maybe it won't be announced soon. But I am psyched to see it when it comes.


It's cool. I think it's funny how tizzy the board gets when some people on anonymous message boards with anonymous sources post reports with less specific detail than your average horoscope, but I'm sure KP is looking to trade. From what we know empirically, that the team has an extra starting caliber PF, is working out a bunch of PGs and has guys coming in for workouts that we can't get unless we do a trade, it sure does look like something will happen. Even if Zach doesn't get traded now, I'm sure he will eventually for something very interesting, so there's definitely stuff to anticipate.


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: deal coming soon*



ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> ok lets not get crazy it would take me 1.34seconds to trade zach for kobe.
> 
> 
> i would just turn around and trade him to Chicago 3 seconds later for half their roster.


I'm not sure I could root for the Blazers anymore if we got Kobe on the team.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*



ebott said:


> ....N


"...N" as in "JeffersoN"?

or "...N" as in "MarioN"?

Do you know something we don't!?!


----------



## ehizzy3

*Re: deal coming soon*



Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> I looked at their webpage and didn't see it. Do you have a link? thanks


yeah i think that guy is full of it


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: deal coming soon*

Okay, there's some real heat in this rumor... even my sister has inside info! She works at a prominent realtor, and through 1st person contact (she met them, took their info, filed their paperwork) knows that someone on the team has just put his house on the market, and another baskeball player has just started looking for a house here.

She refused to tell me (her own brother, who had just given her her college graduation present) who is selling and who is buying, in order to keep her job (if you happen to be her boss, know that she has kept her secret!), but she says that these transactions have indeed occured.

Dammit! I hate being the last to know!


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: deal coming soon*



BlazerCaravan said:


> Okay, there's some real heat in this rumor... even my sister has inside info! She works at a prominent realtor, and through 1st person contact (she met them, took their info, filed their paperwork) knows that someone on the team has just put his house on the market, and another baskeball player has just started looking for a house here.
> 
> She refused to tell me (her own brother, who had just given her her college graduation present) who is selling and who is buying, in order to keep her job (if you happen to be her boss, know that she has kept her secret!), but she says that these transactions have indeed occured.
> 
> Dammit! I hate being the last to know!


Well, that's interesting. Sucks she wont tell ya!


----------



## OdomLOL

*Re: deal coming soon*



BlazerCaravan said:


> Okay, there's some real heat in this rumor... even my sister has inside info! She works at a prominent realtor, and through 1st person contact (she met them, took their info, filed their paperwork) knows that someone on the team has just put his house on the market, and another baskeball player has just started looking for a house here.
> 
> She refused to tell me (her own brother, who had just given her her college graduation present) who is selling and who is buying, in order to keep her job (if you happen to be her boss, know that she has kept her secret!), but she says that these transactions have indeed occured.
> 
> Dammit! I hate being the last to know!


NO transactions have occured. I was at One Center Court, two days ago-- I could care less if anyone believes me or not. I hate claiming to have sources because it just opens myself up for criticsm but shoot I have to say something here. There are NO done deals, seriously. There are deals on the table and there is an Unspoken rule among GM's and the league office that no transactions are to be made during the playoffs and finals. I believe Mediocre Man, saying that a deal is in place-- but as far as a transaction being made, that is not true.


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: deal coming soon*

By transactions I meant the paperwork that was filed.


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: deal coming soon*



BlazerCaravan said:


> Okay, there's some real heat in this rumor... even my sister has inside info! She works at a prominent realtor, and through 1st person contact (she met them, took their info, filed their paperwork) knows that someone on the team has just put his house on the market, and another baskeball player has just started looking for a house here.
> 
> She refused to tell me (her own brother, who had just given her her college graduation present) who is selling and who is buying, in order to keep her job (if you happen to be her boss, know that she has kept her secret!), but she says that these transactions have indeed occured.
> 
> Dammit! I hate being the last to know!


Dude....blackmail. 

I don't have any siblings, but it works with cousins. :biggrin:


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: deal coming soon*

Unfortunately, I got nothin' on her! GRRR!


----------



## OdomLOL

*Re: deal coming soon*



BlazerCaravan said:


> By transactions I meant the paperwork that was filed.


Paperwork filed to the league? That would mean that a deal is pending league acception. There is an unspoken rule that I just mentioned-- there isn't going to be anything sent to the league until the Finals are over with or very close to it. With how the series is going so far I bet the Spurs will win in 4.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: deal coming soon*



OdomLOL said:


> Paperwork filed to the league? That would mean that a deal is pending league acception. There is an unspoken rule that I just mentioned-- there isn't going to be anything sent to the league until the Finals are over with or very close to it. With how the series is going so far I bet the Spurs will win in 4.


NO, he's talking about paperwork regarding the selling/buying of their houses.


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: deal coming soon*

Thank you, B&B... I thought it was self-explanatory, but I know some people require specificity that i sometimes don't provide (my GF is the same way).


----------



## OdomLOL

*Re: deal coming soon*




BlazerCaravan said:


> Thank you, B&B... I thought it was self-explanatory, but I know some people require specificity that i sometimes don't provide (my GF is the same way).


Steve Blake bought a home in West Linn. Desmond Mason has a home in West Linn. Terry Porter has a home in Lake Oswego. Zach Randolph just bought a home in Atlanta. There is no DONE deal-- players are not going to start buying and selling homes because they have heard that they might be traded-- they do it for other reasons.

Sorry for the misunderstanding-- the point is that there is no done deal and I want to shoot that down right now. I'm like Hap, I am a bulldog on certain issues, in a good way of course. :biggrin:


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: deal coming soon*

Okie dokie, smokie.


----------



## ehizzy3

*Re: deal coming soon*

wow good info blazercaravan


----------



## Schilly

*Re: deal coming soon*



OdomLOL said:


> Steve Blake bought a home in West Linn. Desmond Mason has a home in West Linn. Terry Porter has a home in Lake Oswego. Zach Randolph just bought a home in Atlanta. There is no DONE deal-- players are not going to start buying and selling homes because they have heard that they might be traded-- they do it for other reasons.
> 
> Sorry for the misunderstanding-- the point is that there is no done deal and I want to shoot that down right now. I'm like Hap, I am a bulldog on certain issues, in a good way of course. :biggrin:


He is saying that the reale estate transactions are done deals.

For all we know Oden is looking for a house and Jamaal listed his.


----------



## meru

*Re: deal coming soon*



Schilly said:


> For all we know Oden is looking for a house and Jamaal listed his.


That would still be News! I would be IMMENSELY relieved to hear that. (Unless Oden was just planning to commute to Seattle.)


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: deal coming soon*



OdomLOL said:


> Steve Blake bought a home in West Linn. Desmond Mason has a home in West Linn. Terry Porter has a home in Lake Oswego. Zach Randolph just bought a home in Atlanta. There is no DONE deal-- players are not going to start buying and selling homes because they have heard that they might be traded-- they do it for other reasons.
> 
> Sorry for the misunderstanding-- the point is that there is no done deal and I want to shoot that down right now. I'm like Hap, I am a bulldog on certain issues, in a good way of course. :biggrin:


Your are like HAP???...........you mean............you like to sleep with animals???


----------



## HOWIE

*Re: deal coming soon*



Schilly said:


> He is saying that the reale estate transactions are done deals.
> 
> For all we know Oden is looking for a house and Jamaal listed his.



What if we find out that Oden and Durant just purchased a Duplex together, I'm sure there will be dancing in the streets. :biggrin:


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Schilly said:


> He is saying that the reale estate transactions are done deals.
> 
> For all we know Oden is looking for a house and Jamaal listed his.



I'm willing to bet (and this is my own conjecture) that Oden/Durant is not the person buying a house, for this reason alone: he's being followed like a hawk. We'd have heard something by now.


----------



## hoojacks

*Re: deal coming soon*



SheedSoNasty said:


> "...N" as in "JeffersoN"?
> 
> or "...N" as in "MarioN"?
> 
> Do you know something we don't!?!



I'm pretty sure it means that we're going to candy mountain. Or could it be for LeoplurodoN?


----------



## PhilK

*Re: deal coming soon*

OdomLol, Relax. Are you some kind of a Stern Messenger, Trying not to put too many attention on anything but the NBA Finals?

Nobody said there's a Done Deal. 

MM is trying to emphasize that Some teams, Including the blazers, Have agreed to a certain deal. That's it. 

Sure there is no done deal.. Otherwise there would be an official announcement.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: deal coming soon*

Did I miss it or did someone already mention why MM would know what's going on. You guys all seem to believe him, I was just curious as to why?


----------



## ehizzy3

*Re: deal coming soon*



BlazerCaravan said:


> I'm willing to bet (and this is my own conjecture) that Oden/Durant is not the person buying a house, for this reason alone: he's being followed like a hawk. We'd have heard something by now.


definatlly


----------



## Schilly

*Re: deal coming soon*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Did I miss it or did someone already mention why MM would know what's going on. You guys all seem to believe him, I was just curious as to why?


Because personally I have more reason to believe him than not to believe him.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: deal coming soon*



Schilly said:


> Because personally I have more reason to believe him than not to believe him.


I'm not doubting him, I was just wondering if he has come through with some inside stuff in the past that has come true.


----------



## dudleysghost

*Re: deal coming soon*



PhilK said:


> OdomLol, Relax. Are you some kind of a Stern Messenger, Trying not to put too many attention on anything but the NBA Finals?
> 
> Nobody said there's a Done Deal.
> 
> MM is trying to emphasize that Some teams, Including the blazers, Have agreed to a certain deal. That's it.
> 
> Sure there is no done deal.. Otherwise there would be an official announcement.


MM said it was "done". Teams usually wait to announce deals until after the finals though, out of courtesy.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I'm not doubting him, I was just wondering if he has come through with some inside stuff in the past that has come true.




I have in private to a few posters. I would have if Patterson hadn't been an A-hole at the dealine last season as well. 

Odomlol is 100% correct by the way. There is no deal that is done. There is a deal(s) that have been agreed upon in principle. 

Interesting about the houses. I know some Portland area realtors. I'll see if the person(s) involved are the same.


----------



## HOWIE

*Re: deal coming soon*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Did I miss it or did someone already mention why MM would know what's going on. You guys all seem to believe him, I was just curious as to why?


Because he knows a guy, that knows a guy, that is married to a sister of another guy who read a post on a message board that had a link saying that a deal was coming soon. Here is the Link :nonono:

You have to pay attention in here or you're going to have a hard time keeping up. Sheesh


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: deal coming soon*

MM has been right before...I trust in what he says 

now just have to see if one group gets cold feet

come on tell me please?!?!


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*

I think MM should say the name of one of the Blazers involved in the trade rumor he heard just to quell the cynicism a bit. That wouldn't really give anything away about the trade, the teams involved, or anything.


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: deal coming soon*

Well its more than likely Zach or Jack...we just need confirmation..


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:



> Interesting about the houses. I know some Portland area realtors. I'll see if the person(s) involved are the same.



Don't check too hard -- I don't want to get my sister in trouble!


----------



## maxiep

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> I think MM should say the name of one of the Blazers involved in the trade rumor he heard just to quell the cynicism a bit. That wouldn't really give anything away about the trade, the teams involved, or anything.


Respectfully, I disagree. I'm fine with what he's given so far. You don't want to mess with a "deal in principle"--these things can still fall through. The Blazers and friends of the players read these boards. If a deal falls through or MM was given bad info, that doesn't make life easier for either the player mentioned or the team trying to mollify this player.


----------



## OdomLOL

*Re: deal coming soon*

I just wanted to clear the air that there are no done deals-- if I misunderstood anyone I apologize. BTW I have read all of Mediocre Man's posts and I agree with them-- there are going to be exciting trades that happen-- I don't know the details but I think that MM does know.


----------



## maxiep

*Re: deal coming soon*



OdomLOL said:


> With how the series is going so far I bet the Spurs will win in 4.


Yeah, but with the level of basketball that's being played, it will feel like 6.:curse:


----------



## maxiep

*Re: deal coming soon*



HOWIE said:


> What if we find out that Oden and Durant just purchased a Duplex together, I'm sure there will be dancing in the streets. :biggrin:


Don't ask; don't tell.


----------



## OdomLOL

*Re: deal coming soon*



maxiep said:


> Yeah, but with the level of basketball that's being played, it will feel like 6.:curse:


No doubt and watching it on ABC makes it into a 7 games series cricket match. I have no interest in watching the finals and I love basketball-- one glimpse of Eva Longoria and I flip the channel-- gotsta get my Eva fix.


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: deal coming soon*

just 18 short days till the draft!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fork

*Re: deal coming soon*

i told myself i wasn't going to post in this thread anymore, but what the hell. 

I just got back from a night on the town...and a certain western conference all star happened to be in the same spot as me. I honestly doubt there's anything to it, because in my opinion, we'd have to give up too much to get him. well, maybe if they REALLY wanted to get under the luxury tax threshold they'd think about a deal that we'd be interested in, but we'd have to take back some hefty contracts to get it done.

That said, if this IS the guy we traded for...i'd be pretty stoked.

How much value would d. miles' contract have if he gets a medical retirement?


----------



## Draco

*Re: deal coming soon*



Fork said:


> How much value would d. miles' contract have if he gets a medical retirement?


I believe none as the medical retirement would not transfer in a trade.


----------



## Fork

*Re: deal coming soon*



Draco said:


> I believe none as the medical retirement would not transfer in a trade.


i don't mean having him get the medical retirement and then trading him, but if you traded him knowing that he WOULD get the medical retirement...wouldn't that work? You'd have to have some pretty solid assurances that he was going to get the medical retirement, but that's basically a 7.5 million dollar contract ending basically immediately.


----------



## ehizzy3

*Re: deal coming soon*

tell us who it was u saw


----------



## HOWIE

*Re: deal coming soon*



rose garden pimp said:


> tell us who it was u saw


He can't, *Fork* has to protect his sources or everyone on the board will start seeing mysterious NBA All Stars at night clubs, the Mall, or their area 7-11. It would be mass hysteria, no my friend, *Fork* needs to keep this nugget of who it was close to his vest to protect his source.


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: deal coming soon*

ohok fork is he younger 24 to 30 or older 30+ years old?


----------



## HOWIE

*Re: deal coming soon*



Utherhimo said:


> ohok fork is he younger 24 to 30 or older 30+ years old?


*Fork*, don't answer that`, it's a trap. :lol:


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: deal coming soon*



OdomLOL said:


> No doubt and watching it on ABC makes it into a 7 games series cricket match. I have no interest in watching the finals and I love basketball-- one glimpse of Eva Longoria and I flip the channel-- gotsta get my Eva fix.


Greg Oden begs to differ:

*Fan's comment*: _Welcome to the yard, Greg. Who are you rooting for to win it all this year (before Portland goes on their decade long dominance of the NBA)? 

_
*Greg's response*: _San Antonio I'm a big Tim Duncan and Tony Parker fan, and it helps when they show Eva Longoria in the stands everytime Tony Parker scores lol 

_

Sorry to go off-topic. Great news if that all-star is the player we get in return.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*

Fork has no reason to not tell us other than to make everyone else even more antsy. Just because you saw someone doesn't mean they're coming here.


----------



## OdomLOL

*Re: deal coming soon*



SheedSoNasty said:


> Fork has no reason to not tell us other than to make everyone else even more antsy. Just because you saw someone doesn't mean they're coming here.


It makes ZERO sense to me why Fork won't say who he saw or someone else saw. You are right SheedSoNasty, he is just trying to get people even more antsy and curious. Players go all over the freaking place and it doesn't mean they are being traded. Not to mention the Blazers open gym policy at the Practice Facility.


----------



## Dan

*Re: deal coming soon*

It came off as someone mocking, as if to ridicule anything that someone said because they don't believe it. So I know, let's come up with some crazy "rumor" that is not the same kind! That will prove that MM was lying! 

I mean, if there are ever perfect counter arguments one can use to disprove something, it's the mocking one.


----------



## CrGiants

*Re: deal coming soon*

I wouldn't think Fork running into a player from another team is any sort of big deal. Number one, I've seen several players from other teams in Portland night clubs over the past few years. I think Portland's practice facility is a popular hangout, and later in the day, it's not unusual for guys to go out to the clubs.

Number two, everyone claiming to have inside info has said that the trade doesn't involve teams from the West Coast.


----------



## NateBishop3

*Re: deal coming soon*

Seeing a player in Portland at this juncture means absolutely nothing. We can't sign free agents, we can't even announce trades. He might just be visiting Nike.


----------



## ehizzy3

*Re: deal coming soon*

fork is protecting his "source":thumbdown:


----------



## Mateo

*Re: deal coming soon*

As a Wolves fan I'd be willing to give up #7 + McCants + filler for Randolph.


----------



## ehizzy3

*Re: deal coming soon*



Mateo said:


> As a Wolves fan I'd be willing to give up #7 + McCants + filler for Randolph.


i'd prolly do that...but i doubt randolph gets traded to any1 in the northwest conference unless its for rashard lewis or the second pick.........or KG


----------



## Mateo

*Re: deal coming soon*

true, plus our filler isn't very good, all of our other big contracts have too many years left.


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: deal coming soon*



Mateo said:


> As a Wolves fan I'd be willing to give up #7 + McCants + filler for Randolph.



I love the pick, but there is little else I'd want from Minny (other than KG, that is). Since we have to include a mediocre filler, I'd pass.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*

Josh Howard?


----------



## ehizzy3

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> Josh Howard?


that'd be nice


----------



## Public Defender

*Re: deal coming soon*

I can't believe I just read this whole thread. My head is spinning and my eyes hurt. 

All I can say is that I have no reason to doubt that MM has some inside information. As to the BlazersEdge column - sounds like a pile of sour grapes from someone who wishes he had inside information. "Breach of trust?" Nah. Doing it to feel more "special"? Maybe there's a little of that, but maybe there's a little of trying to build anticipation and excitement among the Blazer faithful, and a little bit of taking the pulse of the fan base to see how people might respond to a blockbuster trade. 

As for who's involved, I think it goes without saying that Zach Randolph's name is at least coming up in discussions. Other than that, I think it totally depends on who's coming back - if it's Jarred Jack, you got to have a promising PG in return, for example. 

If nothing happens, I won't be upset at MM, because I know that stuff falls through all the time, for dozens of reasons. From a bball perspective, it'd be OK, too, because I think we'll have an exciting squad if it turns out to be the current lineup + Greg Oden.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: deal coming soon*

28 pages!?!? WOW! 
When was the last time we had a thread with 30+ pages?

and the guy Fork saw could just be in town meeting with Nike or Adidas. Either way, I'm still curious to know who it was.


----------



## HOWIE

*Re: deal coming soon*



B_&_B said:


> 28 pages!?!? WOW!
> 
> and the guy Fork saw could just be in town meeting with Nike or Adidas. Either way, I'm still curious to know who it was.


Spud Webb :lol:


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*



yuyuza1 said:


> I love the pick, but there is little else I'd want from Minny (other than KG, that is). Since we have to include a mediocre filler, I'd pass.


What, no Ricky Davis?

I bet he's dying to play for the "roaches" now.


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: deal coming soon*

yeah who did he see?


----------



## graybeard

*Re: deal coming soon*



Fork said:


> i told myself i wasn't going to post in this thread anymore, but what the hell.
> 
> I just got back from a night on the town...and a certain western conference all star happened to be in the same spot as me. I honestly doubt there's anything to it, because in my opinion, we'd have to give up too much to get him. well, maybe if they REALLY wanted to get under the luxury tax threshold they'd think about a deal that we'd be interested in, but we'd have to take back some hefty contracts to get it done.
> 
> That said, if this IS the guy we traded for...i'd be pretty stoked.
> 
> How much value would d. miles' contract have if he gets a medical retirement?


 So where did you run into the Matrix? :biggrin:


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> Josh Howard?


thats my best guess too.


----------



## graybeard

*Re: deal coming soon*



ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> thats my best guess too.


 Wrong, you don't need expiring contracts to get Howard, you'll need to trade talent to get him. Expiring contracts and draft picks will get Matrix.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

*Re: deal coming soon*



graybeard said:


> Wrong, you don't need expiring contracts to get Howard, you'll need to trade talent to get him. Expiring contracts and draft picks will get Matrix.


fork said we would have to take back crappy contracts. who has worse ones than dampier and terry?


----------



## graybeard

*Re: deal coming soon*



ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> fork said we would have to take back crappy contracts. who has worse ones than dampier and terry?


 Ratliff. Think about it. In order for Dallas to trade Howard they'd want to get back an upgrade in talent. Dumping contracts is not an issue here.

The only reason the suns trade Matrix is because of his huge contract. They'd only want high draft picks in return (salary dump).

Boston trades #5 plus Theo to the Suns.
Suns trades Matrix to Portland
Portland trades Zach to Boston.

That meets Fork's requirements.


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: deal coming soon*

most interesting if we get marion and draft a project sf that would be good!


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: deal coming soon*

Over at RealGM they are thinking it's between RJ/Caron/JRich.


----------



## graybeard

*Re: deal coming soon*



Utherhimo said:


> most interesting if we get marion and draft a project sf that would be good!


 Jack to Atlanta for their #11. Gives Thad Young 4 years to develop. :biggrin: 

I like it.


----------



## graybeard

*Re: deal coming soon*



Blazer Freak said:


> Over at RealGM they are thinking it's between RJ/Caron/JRich.


 If you're referring to Fork's post, are any of these guys WC Allstars?


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

*Re: deal coming soon*

no


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

*Re: deal coming soon*

the only thing that i dont like about marion is that after next year he can void his deal cause of a player option.

wow free agency next year with agent 0, matrix, and KG!!!


----------



## ehizzy3

*Re: deal coming soon*

caron would be nice but i'd still rathre have tayshauwn prince


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

*Re: deal coming soon*



rose garden pimp said:


> caron would be nice but i'd still rathre have tayshauwn prince


:thumbdown:


----------



## graybeard

*Re: deal coming soon*



ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> the only thing that i dont like about marion is that after next year he can void his deal cause of a player option.
> 
> wow free agency next year with agent 0, matrix, and KG!!!


 If I'm Matrix, I can't think of a better situation to be in than on a young upcoming team like Portland. Portland is going to struggle some this year on offense and could really use my outside shooting (which I like to do), I won't have to play PF and get beat to hell every night. I can be the man. It would also be nice to have the richest stinkin' owner in the nba too. Sounds like paradise. Would I rather go to Boston and play a small power forward struggling to make the playoffs or to Portland and be back in the finals? I think I'd choose Portland.


----------



## dudleysghost

*Re: deal coming soon*



fork said:


> How much value would d. miles' contract have if he gets a medical retirement?


This is an interesting question. The way I understand it, his contract has no value if he might or does medically retire. The right to apply for a salary exemption due to medical retirement cannot be traded. So basically, if it looks likely that he won't play again, he is worth more to us than anyone else, because only we can apply to have his contract wiped off the books. Anyone else who trades for him can't do that, so basically would just have to pay him to take up a roster spot for another few years.

And if we are granted that exemption, then the rules prohibit him from being traded at all.


----------



## #10

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> Josh Howard?


 with chicago
 atlanta
 nets version one or  version two or  version three

This is especially difficult as I have no idea what Dallas would want for Josh Howard (because why on earth would you trade the guy?). I'm assuming that like a poster said above, they want to get rid of Terry and Dampier. All that said, the last one with the Nets is pretty good, IMHO. New Jersey would probably need picks though, as they don't get that much back for Kidd. And finally, the  dream version of that deal.


----------



## c_note

*Re: deal coming soon*



graybeard said:


> Jack to Atlanta for their #11. Gives Thad Young 4 years to develop. :biggrin:
> 
> I like it.


Then trade him to Indiana?


----------



## Draco

*Re: deal coming soon*



Blazer Freak said:


> Over at RealGM they are thinking it's between RJ/Caron/JRich.


Zach for Caron Butler and Etan Thomas works cap wise. Butler is BYC so makes it harder but not impossible.

Zach for JRich or RJ works straight up.


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: deal coming soon*

zach,dickau and 2 2nds for jrich and 18


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: deal coming soon*



graybeard said:


> If you're referring to Fork's post, are any of these guys WC Allstars?


J-Rich is a 18-22ppg scorer in this league, good enough coming from the 3 spot (a natural 2, but can easily slide over to the 3). Caron, I personally love him. He slashes, can shoot, and he's got heart, I'd love to have him on the team. RJ, I like him, but he's not as good of a shooter as these others. I'll go Jrich/Caron/RJ in that order.

And to answer you question. No. None of them, but neither will anyone we get for Zbo, except for maybe Marion.


----------



## LameR

*Re: deal coming soon*

Thought I'd post this year's all-stars to fuel the fire a bit:

K.Bryant (doubt it)
T.McGrady (doubt it)
K.Garnett (doubt it)
D.Nowitzki (really doubt it)
T.Duncan (doesn't make much sense)
C.Anthony (maybe? but doubt it)
T.Parker (why would the mess with the big 3?)
S.Marion (perhaps?)
R.Allen (hope not)
A.Stoudemire (doesn't really make sense)
J.Howard (let's hope so!)

Did Fork say a Western All-Star or just an All-Star? It'd make more sense to deal with a team from the East, to prevent anyone in the West from getting stronger, but ultimately whatever makes us better matters. Here's the East:

G.Arenas (will be opting out anyway, hope not)
D.Wade (doubt it)
C.Bosh (why?)
L.James (not happening)
S.O'Neal (doesn't make sense)
J.O'Neal (eh)
D.Howard (neat, but no)
J.Johnson (that'd be cool)
C.Billups (neat, but old so hope not)
V.Carter (same as Billups, plus he wants to win NOW)
C.Butler (hope so!)
R.Hamilton (could see this one)

Hooray for gasoline to the fire! Speculate away!


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



maxiep said:


> The Blazers and friends of the players read these boards. If a deal falls through or MM was given bad info, that doesn't make life easier for either the player mentioned or the team trying to mollify this player.


Say if MM stated that it was indeed Zach involved in the rumor that he heard. How would that be news to anyone, including the player involved? Both Jack and Randolph know that serious discussions are going on about each of them (hell, we all know that.)

Let's stop pretending that someone posting a small portion of their rumor on a forum will send shockwaves through the community, to the press, and eventually through the participating teams. We're about as close to this thing as John Canzano, regardless of what we may think.


----------



## stockfire

*Re: deal coming soon*

does All-Star mean current All-Star? (think: Marion) or, has BEEN an All-Star (think: Magloire)?


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



Fork said:


> and a certain western conference all star
> 
> I honestly doubt there's anything to it, because in my opinion, we'd have to give up too much to get him.
> 
> well, maybe if they REALLY wanted to get under the luxury tax threshold they'd think about a deal that we'd be interested in, but we'd have to take back some hefty contracts to get it done.
> 
> That said, if this IS the guy we traded for...i'd be pretty stoked.
> 
> How much value would d. miles' contract have if he gets a medical retirement?


We know it's an all-star, but it's easier to eliminate possible teams by seeing who is over the luxury tax threshold (65m).

*Western Conference Teams over the salary cap threshold*
Dallas
Minnesota
Phoenix
San Antonio

*Which makes a list of:*
Kevin Garnett (22m)
Tim Duncan (19.0m)
Shawn Marion (16.4m)
Dirk Nowitzki (16.3m)
Amare Stoudemire (13.7m)
Steve Nash (11.3m)
Tony Parker (10.5m)
Josh Howard (9m)

Start by eliminating players that are too old and/or not at a position of need. Let's also pull Parker and Nash off the list because I doubt they'd get dealt.

*Which makes a list of:*
Kevin Garnett (22m)
Shawn Marion (16.4m)
Josh Howard (9m)

"We'd have to give up too much to get him" eliminates Josh Howard, IMO. He's a good player, but not good enough to cause Fork to say that.

*Which makes a list of:*
Kevin Garnett (22m)
Shawn Marion (16.4m)

"but we'd have to take back some hefty contracts to get it done."

Kind of an interesting statement, which rules out Shawn Marion, IMO. Boris Diaw is their only "bad" contract... and he's a good player. Minnesota strikes me as more of the type that would throw in bad contracts to make the money work in their favor. They're spending almost 18m per year through 2010 for Jaric, Hudson and James. If the Wolves did KG and Jaric for Randolph, LaFrentz and picks, they could clear about 11m off their payroll while getting a young scorer back in return. 

I'll guess KG, and I'm probably right. He was probably just in town to visit Adidas Corporate, though (he's a posterboy while Marion is a lot less of one). I doubt it had anything to do with a trade.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*

Maybe I missed something, very possible because I'm a bit dim. How is it that we know it's a Western Conference all-star, or all-star in general exactly?


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*

One question for MM.

Are you a Kobe Bryant fan? Can you at least tell me that we're not getting Kobe?


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



SheedSoNasty said:


> One question for MM.
> 
> Are you a Kobe Bryant fan? Can you at least tell me that we're not getting Kobe?





He might be the one player in the NBA I hate more than Zach. And the answer to your question is a resounding NO


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> Maybe I missed something, very possible because I'm a bit dim. How is it that we know it's a Western Conference all-star, or all-star in general exactly?


I think people are confused (maybe because they haven't been reading the Deal INFO Thread):

Quick mentioned last week that two other teams have offered their HOF-caliber All-Stars for our #1 pick.

SPECULATION is that these were Kevin Garnett and Kobe Bryant, the most obvious HOF-caliber All-Stars playing the game today (that might be available for trade - Duncan certainly is not).

Problem is, these offers were asking for our #1 pick - NOT as part of a trade that takes Zach (or anyone else) off our hands. The Blazers are looking to acquire another first-round pick, not give one up (especially not the #1).

I hope this helps reduce the confusion.

EDIT: Ahhh... I see... Fork said he ran into a certain Western Conference All-Star at a local hot-spot this past weekend. However, we have no idea WHY he was here. Could have been coincidental. Might not be related to the "deal in principle" at all.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



CrGiants said:


> I wouldn't think Fork running into a player from another team is any sort of big deal. Number one, I've seen several players from other teams in Portland night clubs over the past few years. I think Portland's practice facility is a popular hangout, and later in the day, it's not unusual for guys to go out to the clubs.
> 
> Number two, everyone claiming to have inside info has said that the trade doesn't involve teams from the West Coast.


Incorrect. The only thing we know from what has been said by people who (seem to) know, is that the trade partner is not in the Northwest Division. Could be Western Conference. Heck, could even be just down the road in the Pacific Division. Just not Northwest Division (which eliminates Minnesota, BTW).

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



rose garden pimp said:


> fork is protecting his "source":thumbdown:


At this point, I think Fork did the right thing by not saying who he saw. He is erring on the side of caution. But I do agree that if that player didn't want people to know / talk about him being here, he wouldn't have gone out to a local public hot-spot - no matter WHY he was here.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Public Defender said:


> I can't believe I just read this whole thread. My head is spinning and my eyes hurt.
> 
> All I can say is that I have no reason to doubt that MM has some inside information. As to the BlazersEdge column - sounds like a pile of sour grapes from someone who wishes he had inside information. "Breach of trust?" Nah. Doing it to feel more "special"? Maybe there's a little of that, but maybe there's a little of trying to build anticipation and excitement among the Blazer faithful, and a little bit of taking the pulse of the fan base to see how people might respond to a blockbuster trade.


Keep in mind that both MM and TBpup were specifically instructed on what they could and could not say. I think the Blazers want *some* information out there (basically, what's been revealed so far), but not all of it.

In fact, putting some other pieces together, I think getting *some* information out there is actually important to the Paul Allen's strategy right now.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



graybeard said:


> Ratliff. Think about it. In order for Dallas to trade Howard they'd want to get back an upgrade in talent. Dumping contracts is not an issue here.
> 
> The only reason the suns trade Matrix is because of his huge contract. They'd only want high draft picks in return (salary dump).
> 
> Boston trades #5 plus Theo to the Suns.
> Suns trades Matrix to Portland
> Portland trades Zach to Boston.
> 
> That meets Fork's requirements.


Phoenix' whole issue with Marion is his contract. How would taking Theo help them in that area? Doesn't make much sense to me.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



graybeard said:


> If I'm Matrix, I can't think of a better situation to be in than on a young upcoming team like Portland. Portland is going to struggle some this year on offense and could really use my outside shooting (which I like to do), I won't have to play PF and get beat to hell every night. I can be the man. It would also be nice to have the richest stinkin' owner in the nba too. Sounds like paradise. Would I rather go to Boston and play a small power forward struggling to make the playoffs or to Portland and be back in the finals? I think I'd choose Portland.


Me too. Matrix is right at the top of my personal wish-list for off-season acquisitions.

Don't know how the Blazers work it, though. I mean, Phoenix is trying to eliminate big contracts right now (otherwise, Marion wouldn't even be on the block).

PBF


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*

I AM GOING TO CALL IT HERE

playing the name game of _ _ _ _ N


Portland trades Randolph and Jack + incentives

A third team is involved in the deal to absorb Zach

Portland RECEIVES Marvi*N* Williams and the #3 pick in the draft from ATLANTA


----------



## Foulzilla

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> Phoenix' whole issue with Marion is his contract. How would taking Theo help them in that area? Doesn't make much sense to me.
> 
> PBF


Theo is expiring.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Foulzilla said:


> Theo is expiring.


I see. Well, that makes a little more sense, then.

Still don't quite understand Phoenix putting Marion up on the block, though. I mean, that guy does everything... and well.

PBF


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



Trader Bob said:


> I AM GOING TO CALL IT HERE
> 
> playing the name game of _ _ _ _ N
> 
> 
> Portland trades Randolph and Jack + incentives
> 
> A third team is involved in the deal to absorb Zach
> 
> Portland RECEIVES Marvi*N* Williams and the #3 pick in the draft from ATLANTA



Waht is the Name game, and where did you come up with those letters?


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> Waht is the Name game, and where did you come up with those letters?


Is it because Kevin and Marion both end in "n"??? Or did someone, somewhere say the guy we have a deal-in-principle in place for has a first/last name ending in "n"?

Very confused as to where this comes from, TB...

PBF


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Trader Bob said:


> I AM GOING TO CALL IT HERE
> 
> playing the name game of _ _ _ _ N
> 
> 
> Portland trades Randolph and Jack + incentives
> 
> A third team is involved in the deal to absorb Zach
> 
> Portland RECEIVES Marvi*N* Williams and the #3 pick in the draft from ATLANTA



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
dude get off the crack it's way to early!


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> Waht is the Name game, and where did you come up with those letters?


cute

I will see if I can find the original post for this


----------



## Mateo

*Re: deal coming soon*

Can't believe you all are buying this. Someone comes here and gives you no information whatsoever but says "something" is going to happen and you all believe it? Why?


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*



Mateo said:


> Can't believe you all are buying this. Someone comes here and gives you no information whatsoever but says "something" is going to happen and you all believe it? Why?


Because it's June and we have nothing else to talk about.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: deal coming soon*

lol, true. Still, this guy has said "something" is going to happen. So if _anything_ happens he can claim he was right. If nothing happens he can claim that it was _going to_ happen, but the other team pulled out at the last second. Since he also claims to know what is going to happen, but won't say what it is, sounds like someone asking for attention.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Mateo said:


> Can't believe you all are buying this. Someone comes here and gives you no information whatsoever but says "something" is going to happen and you all believe it? Why?


Credible sources. It's pretty much that simple. Look for the "Deal INFO Thread" thread elsewhere on this forum for specifics. I have it on good authority that MM and TBpup have good information.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Mateo said:


> lol, true. Still, this guy has said "something" is going to happen. So if _anything_ happens he can claim he was right. If nothing happens he can claim that it was _going to_ happen, but the other team pulled out at the last second. Since he also claims to know what is going to happen, but won't say what it is, sounds like someone asking for attention.


There may be a little of that going on, but it is not the root cause. Something happened Thursday of last week, and credible posters on two diffent forums (who don't know each other, best we can tell) caught wind of it from credible sources (or A credible source).

PBF


----------



## Mateo

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> Credible sources. It's pretty much that simple. Look for the "Deal INFO Thread" thread elsewhere on this forum for specifics. I have it on good authority that MM and TBpup have good information.
> 
> PBF


_*What information?*_ They haven't given any information, to my knowledge. I've read this entire thread and your thread and they don't say anything specific.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Mateo said:


> _*What information?*_ They haven't given any information, to my knowledge. I've read this entire thread and your thread and they don't say anything specific.


They have said as much as they probably can say right now. I understand the quandry: Anyone can say "Something might happen!" and a couple weeks down the road when it does or doesn't they can say they gave us the heads-up. Either way. All I can say (and no, I don't have any additional info) is that there are plenty of hints in there, and many of them will only make sense in hindsight once whatever it is happens (or doesn't).

It would be really nice if one or more of these guys will come back and share copies of the e-mails (assuming they got their info via e-mail) they got from their source(s) once whatever it is happens (or doesn't) to back up the information they revealed beforehand. They know they have stuck their necks out - that their credibility on their respective forums is at risk. I don't think they would do that unnecessarily (speaking more for MM here than TBpup - with whom I have never spoken).

PBF


----------



## Mateo

*Re: deal coming soon*

That's my point, ProudBFan, they _haven't_ risked their reputation. By saying nothing but a vague "something's going to happen" they have sheltered their reputation. If something does happen they can claim to be geniuses and if nothing happens they can just say that the deal fell through in the last minute.

On the other hand, if they actually said what the deal was they'd be accountable when/if it happened. It's the same technique that psychics use to scam people. "Do you know someone with a name starting with M?" I'm not saying that these rumor starters are scam artists or even that they are making it all up, I'm saying that their rumors have about as much merit as someone who's just randomly guessing.

What reason is there not to say what specific deal this is, if they really do know? From your post, they seem to claim to know what the specific deal is. Why not just say it?


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Mateo said:


> That's my point, ProudBFan, they _haven't_ risked their reputation. By saying nothing but a vague "something's going to happen" they have sheltered their reputation.


I've been on the forums for a long, long time now, and I don't see it that way. Generally, when someone posts the kind of information MM and TBpup have posted and the deal doesn't happen, that person really takes a beating on the forums - even when the info was legitimate and the deal just fell through. And not just short-term beatings, either. I have seen people disappear from forums (maybe they resurfaced under different names) over the ongoing beatings they (and their reputations) took. It's akin to being ostracized. I know some don't care about such things, but I find it very hard to believe MM (specifically) wouldn't care about his rep here. He just doesn't strike me as that type (and I've seen many, many of them over the years).



> What reason is there not to say what specific deal this is, if they really do know? From your post, they seem to claim to know what the specific deal is. Why not just say it?


Good question. From what MM has said, there are several plausible answers - any/all of which may be at work here:

1. He was told what he could reveal, and what he couldn't.
2. He has a good source, and would like to continue to have access to information through that source in the future.
3. His source could potentially be fired for revealing the information to him.
4. His source reads things that are posted here.
5. The deal is "in principle" only, right now. Since it's not finalized, it could still fall through. And he might not want to open himself up to being responsible (in any way, no matter how minimally) for that happening.

I think we will all come to know the truth in the end. In the mean-time, it gives us plenty of stuff to pass the time with. Maybe that was the intent? 

PBF


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> I've been on the forums for a long, long time now, and I don't see it that way. Generally, when someone posts the kind of information MM and TBpup have posted and the deal doesn't happen, that person really takes a beating on the forums. And not just short-term beatings, either. I have seen people disappear from forums (maybe they resurfaced under different names) over the beatings they (and their reputations) have taken. I know some don't care about such things, but I find it very hard to believe MM (specifically) wouldn't care about his rep here.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. From what MM has said, there are several plausible answers - any/all of which may be at work here:
> 
> 1. He was told what he could reveal, and what he couldn't.
> 2. He has a good source, and would like to continue to have access to information through that source in the future.
> 3. His source could potentially be fired for revealing the information to him.
> 4. His source reads things that are posted here.
> 5. The deal is "in principle" only, right now. Since it's not finalized, it could still fall through. And he might not want to open himself up to being responsible (in any way, no matter how minimally) for that happening.
> 
> I think we will all come to know the truth in the end. In the mean-time, it gives us plenty of stuff to pass the time with. Maybe that was the intent?
> 
> PBF



The answer is 1, 2, 4, 5


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> I've been on the forums for a long, long time now, and I don't see it that way. Generally, when someone posts the kind of information MM and TBpup have posted and the deal doesn't happen, that person really takes a beating on the forums. And not just short-term beatings, either. I have seen people disappear from forums (maybe they resurfaced under different names) over the beatings they (and their reputations) have taken. I know some don't care about such things, but I find it very hard to believe MM (specifically) wouldn't care about his rep here.


You seem to know the most about this particular rumor since you've studied it quite methodically. If you had to guess, what do you think the deal is?


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> You seem to know the most about this particular rumor since you've studied it quite methodically. If you had to guess, what do you think the deal is?


Hard to say right now, really, since some information seems to contradict other information, and I haven't resolved the conflicts yet. We know the Blazers are angling for another 1st round pick. But sending Zach to Boston in that POR/PHX/BOS 3-way - in and of itself - doesn't get them that (although it would get them a GREAT SF and veteran leadership - I would LOVE to add Marion to this team above all others).

If someone held a gun to my head right now and made me guess, I'd say there are two deals (one already agreed to in principle, and one being worked): The POR/PHX/BOS 3-way that sends Zach out and brings Marion in, and another deal that gets us another 1st-round pick in the latter half of the lotto (likely the Jarrett Jack to Atlanta for their #11 deal - they need a quality PG in the worst way, and they could get more immediate relief with Jack than they could with their #11 pick).

But, again, there are questions that I don't have answers to yet that would invalidate my take on it at this point.

PBF


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> Waht is the Name game, and where did you come up with those letters?


I can not reveal my source :rofl:

j/k MM


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*



ebott post #346 said:


> I'm still psyched. I don't care what any of the non believers say. Shun the non believers shuuuuuuuunnnn...
> 
> ....N
> 
> I'm sayin the guys sayin they got inside info really got it and the blazers have got one hell of a deal comin up. Maybe it won't be announced soon. But I am psyched to see it when it comes.




This may be it... so its nothing validated

I have reread all this thread and the last 27 pages on RealGM and my mind is now numb

I am calling BS on the name game of _ _ _ _ N

sorry everyone.. I misread something...


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Trader Bob said:


> This may be it... so its nothing validated
> 
> I have reread all this thread and the last 27 pages on RealGM and my mind is now numb
> 
> I am calling BS on the name game of _ _ _ _ N
> 
> sorry everyone.. I misread something...


No harm done, TB. We are all digging for any hint or shred that would shed any ray of light on "it", whatever "it" is.

But at this point, there is likely to be precious little additional info until "it" is announced.

PBF


----------



## Mateo

*Re: deal coming soon*

There's no information now. "Additional information" implies that some information currently exists, when in fact none does.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*

LOL at TB calling bull**** on himself. Well done Sir.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> Good question. From what MM has said, there are several plausible answers - any/all of which may be at work here:
> 
> 1. He was told what he could reveal, and what he couldn't.
> 2. He has a good source, and would like to continue to have access to information through that source in the future.
> 3. His source could potentially be fired for revealing the information to him.
> 4. His source reads things that are posted here.
> 5. The deal is "in principle" only, right now. Since it's not finalized, it could still fall through. And he might not want to open himself up to being responsible (in any way, no matter how minimally) for that happening.
> 
> I think we will all come to know the truth in the end. In the mean-time, it gives us plenty of stuff to pass the time with. Maybe that was the intent?
> 
> PBF


These reasons don't make sense because:

1) Nothing has been revealed, therefore this "source" couldn't have told him what he *could* reveal.

2) There are supposedly 2 people who have a "source" whether that is the same source or a different source. With that being the case, this "source" cannot know if he/she is responsible for the leak.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Mateo said:


> These reasons don't make sense because:
> 
> 1) Nothing has been revealed, therefore this "source" couldn't have told him what he *could* reveal.
> 
> 2) There are supposedly 2 people who have a "source" whether that is the same source or a different source. With that being the case, this "source" cannot know if he/she is responsible for the leak.


I'm not going to debate it with you anymore, Mateo. I guess we will just have to wait and see what happens, and what can be revealed in the aftermath.

PBF


----------



## Mateo

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> I'm not going to debate it with you anymore, Mateo. I guess we will just have to wait and see what happens, and what can be revealed in the aftermath.
> 
> PBF


That's too bad.

Any revelation in the aftermath isn't worth anything in the way of evidence. I can easily say I had a "source" that told me the trade after-the-fact as well.

What would be evidence is if this person who claims to have a "source" would say what the deal is. Say "the deal is player A for player B and draft pick C" would be a very good way to gain real credibility.


----------



## BigDrahma

*Re: deal coming soon*



Mateo said:


> These reasons don't make sense because:
> 
> 1) Nothing has been revealed, therefore this "source" couldn't have told him what he *could* reveal.


You have your causality reversed, setting up false mutual exclusivity. There's no connection between revealing something (i.e., not revealing nothing) and the existence of a source. That the post occured at all is "revealing something." If your definition of something is different than that, your argument doesn't function in the paradigm we've established.



> 2) There are supposedly 2 people who have a "source" whether that is the same source or a different source. With that being the case, this "source" cannot know if he/she is responsible for the leak.


If the source read the thread, knows the username of the person he/she told, and sees that person post accurate details of the trade, the source will most definitely know who leaked it.

Since we've established already that Mediocre Man's source reads the board and knows that MM is in fact the person he/she revealed the rumor to, the rest is fairly obvious.


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> LOL at TB calling bull**** on himself. Well done Sir.


well buddy... you can be a mediocre man, while I am a humble man


----------



## Schilly

*Re: deal coming soon*



Mateo said:


> That's too bad.
> 
> Any revelation in the aftermath isn't worth anything in the way of evidence. I can easily say I had a "source" that told me the trade after-the-fact as well.
> 
> What would be evidence is if this person who claims to have a "source" would say what the deal is. Say "the deal is player A for player B and draft pick C" would be a very good way to gain real credibility.


Thats why mediocre man has said he will tell a few of us before it can be revealed for public consumption.

Some of you get way too offended about people saying they have a source.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



Mateo said:


> That's too bad.
> 
> Any revelation in the aftermath isn't worth anything in the way of evidence. I can easily say I had a "source" that told me the trade after-the-fact as well.
> 
> What would be evidence is if this person who claims to have a "source" would say what the deal is. Say "the deal is player A for player B and draft pick C" would be a very good way to gain real credibility.


There are 90 arguments in this thread about this topic. You're discussing argument 2, which is way back on page 1.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: deal coming soon*



BigDrahma said:


> You have your causality reversed, setting up false mutual exclusivity. There's no connection between revealing something (i.e., not revealing nothing) and the existence of a source. That the post occured at all is "revealing something." If your definition of something is different than that, your argument doesn't function in the paradigm we've established.


I'm not saying this person doesn't have a source. I'm saying this person has given us nothing that we can tangibly link to, after the fact, that suggests that they did have a source.

For example, if this person were to say what the supposed trade is, that would give us something that, when the trade does go down, we can say that they were right (or wrong). But since nothing has been revealed, this person can claim to be right if *anything* does happen, and at worst make up a plausible excuse if nothing happens (and the chances of something happening are much greater than nothing, so the odds are already stacked in their favor).



> If the source read the thread, knows the username of the person he/she told, and sees that person post accurate details of the trade, the source will most definitely know who leaked it.
> 
> Since we've established already that Mediocre Man's source reads the board and knows that MM is in fact the person he/she revealed the rumor to, the rest is fairly obvious.


But the source does know that MM has revealed that he "knows something". We are to assume that the source doesn't want him to reveal _anything_ about the supposed trade, but doesn't care if he reveals that he "has a source"?

Ok, weird but plausible. Assuming this is the case, what is the point of saying "something is going to happen, I have a source", when you can't say anything about it? We already know something's probably going to happen, no one needs a source to know that the team who got the #1 pick was likely going to clean house a bit.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: deal coming soon*



Schilly said:


> Thats why mediocre man has said he will tell a few of us before it can be revealed for public consumption.
> 
> Some of you get way too offended about people saying they have a source.


I'm not offended, I just don't see the point in saying you have a source while not offering anything that the source told you.

And if MM is going to tell others before the trade happens, isn't the source going to get upset about this?


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



BigDrahma said:


> You have your causality reversed, setting up false mutual exclusivity. There's no connection between revealing something (i.e., not revealing nothing) and the existence of a source. That the post occured at all is "revealing something." If your definition of something is different than that, your argument doesn't function in the paradigm we've established.
> 
> 
> 
> If the source read the thread, knows the username of the person he/she told, and sees that person post accurate details of the trade, the source will most definitely know who leaked it.
> 
> Since we've established already that Mediocre Man's source reads the board and knows that MM is in fact the person he/she revealed the rumor to, the rest is fairly obvious.



Since you are new I would like to nip this in the bud before it gets out of hand. 



I would appreciate it if you could use smaller words. There I know most of you were thinking it, I just said it. 


All kidding aside, welcome to the forum.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



Mateo said:


> I'm not offended, I just don't see the point in saying you have a source while not offering anything that the source told you.
> 
> And if MM is going to tell others before the trade happens, isn't the source going to get upset about this?




Nope because he told me I could say something right before it is announced.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Mateo said:


> I'm not offended, I just don't see the point in saying you have a source while not offering anything that the source told you.


Actually, MM has revealed several items the source has told him - starting with "a deal in principle has been reached". It might not be enough to quench your thirst for info, but it is inaccurate to say MM (or TBpup) hasn't offered anything the source has / sources have told them.



> And if MM is going to tell others before the trade happens, isn't the source going to get upset about this?


Not if the source is okay with it (under condition that it doesn't become general public knowledge). The souce probably understands that MM is sticking his neck out here, and is willing to throw him a bone to back himself up with.

PBF


----------



## Schilly

*Re: deal coming soon*

So the only way for a man to prove his honesty is to break his word and providing information including contacts, details timelines, etc..etc.. If I were mediocre man I'd say "forget it, not worth my time". 

I personally think it's great whenever people who have info give as much as they can. But I also respect and understand that if they disclose too much they may never get info again. We may think about it as fun and games but literally there can be a lot of money and jobs at stake if too much info is leaked at the wrong time. Trust me on this one...there are posters with connections. They by no means should never be asked who those connections are. I remember a poster, can't recall who, but his sister was married to a scout for one of the teams. he'd occasionally be able to give some info. Legit insight...Not a liar. 

So I have to wonder why some of you get so rumpled if a person does decide to share something? Would you rather nothing was said at all?


----------



## Schilly

*Re: deal coming soon*



Mateo said:


> I'm not offended, I just don't see the point in saying you have a source while not offering anything that the source told you.
> 
> And if MM is going to tell others before the trade happens, isn't the source going to get upset about this?


The source has told him of the deal and that the deal is agreed on in principle. mm was told that it's ok to share that a deal has been agreed upon, but that he can't provide details yet. Makes sense since players probably haven't been contacted and what not.

BTW I wasn't suggesting that you were offended, but there are people who are.


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> Since you are new I would like to nip this in the bud before it gets out of hand.
> 
> I would appreciate it if you could use smaller words. There I know most of you were thinking it, I just said it.
> 
> All kidding aside, welcome to the forum.


Sorry about that, MM... I accidentally used the wrong username to login, and it turned out I'd made that username back in 2003, but never used it. 

I'll use smaller words next time. :biggrin:


----------



## Mateo

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> Nope because he told me I could say something right before it is announced.


Ok, if that's the case I'd like to know this info right before announcement. If you don't want to give it to me, you can send a plain text file in a password protected zip file, and then give me the password after the annoucement.

And I trust we'll hear this before it's reported in journalists rumor sources (ESPN insider, Oregonian, etc). Otherwise it doesn't help us judge the information.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Schilly said:


> So the only way for a man to prove his honesty is to break his word and providing information including contacts, details timelines, etc..etc.. If I were mediocre man I'd say "forget it, not worth my time".
> 
> I personally think it's great whenever people who have info give as much as they can. But I also respect and understand that if they disclose too much they may never get info again. We may think about it as fun and games but literally there can be a lot of money and jobs at stake if too much info is leaked at the wrong time. Trust me on this one...there are posters with connections. They by no means should never be asked who those connections are. I remember a poster, can't recall who, but his sister was married to a scout for one of the teams. he'd occasionally be able to give some info. Legit insight...Not a liar.
> 
> So I have to wonder why some of you get so rumpled if a person does decide to share something? Would you rather nothing was said at all?


Well said, Schilly.

PBF


----------



## Mateo

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> Actually, MM has revealed several items the source has told him - starting with "a deal in principle has been reached". It might not be enough to quench your thirst for info, but it is inaccurate to say MM (or TBpup) hasn't offered anything the source has / sources have told them.


That's not information that can be tested, after the fact. Anyone can say "a deal has been reached". It doesn't mean anything. Not saying that MM is lying, I'm just saying he hasn't given us anything that we can look back on after the trade and say "he was right".


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> Nope because he told me I could say something right before it is announced.


Is he going to tell you when it will be announced?


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Mateo said:


> But the source does know that MM has revealed that he "knows something". We are to assume that the source doesn't want him to reveal _anything_ about the supposed trade, but doesn't care if he reveals that he "has a source"?


No, only that the source has set up specific rules about what not to reveal. Revealing he has a source is probably not on the "do-not-reveal" list. MM's additional conservatism regarding the details at the edge of the list (i.e., hinting strongly until we figure it out) is perfectly consistent with his character.



> Ok, weird but plausible. Assuming this is the case, what is the point of saying "something is going to happen, I have a source", when you can't say anything about it? We already know something's probably going to happen, no one needs a source to know that the team who got the #1 pick was likely going to clean house a bit.


I think the confirmation of "something's going to happen" and the opinion MM (and TBPup) gave of "you're not going to be disappointed." is emotionally encouraging, if not exactly specific. Not exactly a OMGWTF revelation, but it's nice to know that something isn't not going to happen.


----------



## Schilly

*Re: deal coming soon*



Mateo said:


> That's not information that can be tested, after the fact. Anyone can say "a deal has been reached". It doesn't mean anything. Not saying that MM is lying, I'm just saying he hasn't given us anything that we can look back on after the trade and say "he was right".


mediocre man has already said he will tell a few of us, people he trusts, before the details come out, so that we can vouch for him.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Mateo said:


> Ok, if that's the case I'd like to know this info right before announcement. If you don't want to give it to me, you can send a plain text file in a password protected zip file, and then give me the password after the annoucement.
> 
> And I trust we'll hear this before it's reported in journalists rumor sources (ESPN insider, Oregonian, etc). Otherwise it doesn't help us judge the information.


Excellent suggestion, Mateo. Are there ways of cracking password-protected zip files?

PBF


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> Is he going to tell you when it will be announced?



I was told by him that he would let me know before it goes public. When that happens I will share it with some people. To be honest though, I could care less what anyone thinks. I was just trying to let people know that something is gonna happen. I think it will help the team. I think people should really be excited. That's all.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Mateo said:


> That's not information that can be tested, after the fact. Anyone can say "a deal has been reached". It doesn't mean anything. Not saying that MM is lying, I'm just saying he hasn't given us anything that we can look back on after the trade and say "he was right".


I understand. See my last post, above.

PBF


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> Excellent suggestion, Mateo. Are there ways of cracking password-protected zip files?
> 
> PBF


Yep, there sure are.


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: deal coming soon*



Mateo said:


> That's not information that can be tested, after the fact. Anyone can say "a deal has been reached". It doesn't mean anything. Not saying that MM is lying, I'm just saying he hasn't given us anything that we can look back on after the trade and say "he was right".



I hate being blunt, but I don't really think MM would care much if some anonymous posters consider him credible or not. He has said that he would let some posters know privately, and will tell us before it's officially announced. 

I'm just grateful for the heads up that he's giving us. Regardless if I remain antsy until it's announced, I appreciate it very much.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> Excellent suggestion, Mateo. Are there ways of cracking password-protected zip files?
> 
> PBF


Probably, but not any that I know of. You can make it harder to crack by not using dictionary words as passwords and incorporating numbers. I have no intention of cracking it as I don't particularly care that much, I just want to see the timestamp on the text file to see if the information is before the other rumor mills caught on to it. That would tell me if the source existed, fairly definitively.

Also if you give me the file at the same time as the trusted posters, even if I happened to crack it (and I wouldn't), then I wouldn't be getting early information.


----------



## Reep

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> I was told by him that he would let me know before it goes public. When that happens I will share it with some people. To be honest though, I could care less what anyone thinks. I was just trying to let people know that something is gonna happen. I think it will help the team. I think people should really be excited. That's all.


Of course on a forum you are going to get a variety of responses. But, *I appreciate your sharing this.* Even though we won't know the details for some time, it is fun to anticipate some more positive movement. Don't let the complainers get you down. If they can't handle the partial share, then they should stay out of the thread.


----------



## yakbladder

*Re: deal coming soon*



Schilly said:


> So the only way for a man to prove his honesty is to break his word and providing information including contacts, details timelines, etc..etc.. If I were mediocre man I'd say "forget it, not worth my time".
> 
> I personally think it's great whenever people who have info give as much as they can. But I also respect and understand that if they disclose too much they may never get info again. We may think about it as fun and games but literally there can be a lot of money and jobs at stake if too much info is leaked at the wrong time. Trust me on this one...there are posters with connections. They by no means should never be asked who those connections are. I remember a poster, can't recall who, but his sister was married to a scout for one of the teams. he'd occasionally be able to give some info. Legit insight...Not a liar.
> 
> So I have to wonder why some of you get so rumpled if a person does decide to share something? Would you rather nothing was said at all?


Actually, I think there are some people who would prefer IF nothing were said at all when there is nothing really to say other than "something will happen". I'm on the fence about it myself.

It doesn't really provide any value to the conversation other than somebody claiming they know something. Oh and the secret hush-hush society/inner circle of people that are allowed to know - I think it just makes it seem clique-ish here when it doesn't need to be. MM seems like a decent guy and I honestly don't think he meant anything by posting here other than expressing his excitement over a potential deal. But really I also don't see the point in bashing people who question his posting to begin with...


----------



## c_note

*Re: deal coming soon*

This is all a ploy, just to establish the "longest thread ever".


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



yakbladder said:


> Actually, I think there are some people who would prefer IF nothing were said at all when there is nothing really to say other than "something will happen". I'm on the fence about it myself.
> 
> It doesn't really provide any value to the conversation other than somebody claiming they know something. Oh and the secret hush-hush society/inner circle of people that are allowed to know - I think it just makes it seem clique-ish here when it doesn't need to be. MM seems like a decent guy and I honestly don't think he meant anything by posting here other than expressing his excitement over a potential deal. But really I also don't see the point in bashing people who question his posting to begin with...


I don't think there has really been any bashing going on. There may be some element of people trying to take some of the pressure off of MM, but I don't recall anyone bashing those who are expressing how they feel about being teased.

PBF


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*

Nor is anyone here really getting rumpled or offended about MM's rumor and his supposed awareness of it. Maybe it's all the positivity from the #1 pick...


----------



## Oldmangrouch

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> I was told by him that he would let me know before it goes public. When that happens I will share it with some people. To be honest though, I could care less what anyone thinks. I was just trying to let people know that something is gonna happen. I think it will help the team. I think people should really be excited. That's all.



Fair enough.....and I hope you are correct.

Given how you feel about certain players, however, not all of us may share your definition of what would be best for the team.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

*Re: deal coming soon*



Mateo said:


> That's not information that can be tested, after the fact. Anyone can say "a deal has been reached". It doesn't mean anything. Not saying that MM is lying, I'm just saying he hasn't given us anything that we can look back on after the trade and say "he was right".


You continue to operate under the assumption that MM cares whether you believe him or not.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> Nor is anyone here really getting rumpled or offended about MM's rumor and his supposed awareness of it. Maybe it's all the positivity from the #1 pick...


Good point, Sam. We already have a great draft to look forward to. Some really great trade happening in advance of (or during) that, would be icing on the cake.

Can you imagine ANOTHER summer like last summer?

PBF


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



Oldmangrouch said:


> Fair enough.....and I hope you are correct.
> 
> Given how you feel about certain players, however, not all of us may share your definition of what would be best for the team.



That's true, some people really like Darius. :biggrin:


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> That's true, some people really like Darius. :biggrin:


:eek8:


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> Can you imagine ANOTHER summer like last summer?


No.

But it's nice to know that the Blazers have trading pieces at several positions, a ridiculous cache of 2nd round picks, and a possible MLE signing that already fits in with the team. 

Hell, even if the team didn't make one move outside of drafting Oden, this summer totally eclipses last summer.


----------



## dudleysghost

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> That's true, some people really like Darius. :biggrin:


Oh great, prepare for another 500 posts and 10,000 page views of people discussing the possible meaning and ramifications of that sentence. :cheers: 


This thread reminds me of the old Kremlin-watchers, or when people try to interpret the statements from the Federal Reserve Chairman. Every statement is parsed into pieces, speculating and trying to pick up clues about what will happen from the word choice and tidbits of info let loose by the deliberately coy.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> That's true, some people really like Darius. :biggrin:


:jawdrop:

Oh boy... Here we go again...

PBF


----------



## HOWIE

*Re: deal coming soon*



dudleysghost said:


> Oh great, prepare for another 500 posts and 10,000 page views of people discussing the possible meaning and ramifications of that sentence. :cheers:
> 
> 
> This thread reminds me of the old Kremlin-watchers, or when people try to interpret the statements from the Federal Reserve Chairman. Every statement is parsed into pieces, speculating and trying to pick up clues about what will happen from the word choice and tidbits of info let loose by the deliberately coy.


That is soo true, I think that this thread is now bigger than my Wells vs. Stackhouse thread from back in the day. It has picked up so much steam I'm sure that mention of it will make Courtside and the Evening News. :lol: 

Oh and MM, you're killing me! :lol:


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: deal coming soon*

MM, you're such a tease. :rofl:


----------



## darkhelmit54

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> Hell, even if the team didn't make one move outside of drafting Oden, this summer totally eclipses last summer.


I'd have to disagree with that, I think that this team without Oden would do better than Oden on the blazers without Roy, Sergio, or Aldridge. We made some huge moves and totally redirected the future of the team last summer, Oden just happens to fit into this whole process awesomelly.

---who would you want?---
Blake/Jack/Telfair
Webster
Outlaw/Miles
Randolph
Oden/Pryz/Theo/Ha
---or...---
Sergio/Jack
Roy/Webster
Outlaw/Udoka
Randolph/Lafrentz
Aldridge/Pryz.
---I take team two any day, however the one I'm hoping for is...---
AD/Sergio
Roy/Jones
Green/Webster
Aldridge/Outlaw
Oden/Pryz
---which destroys either of them---


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



darkhelmit54 said:


> I'd have to disagree with that, I think that this team without Oden would do better than Oden on the blazers without Roy, Sergio, or Aldridge. We made some huge moves and totally redirected the future of the team last summer, Oden just happens to fit into this whole process awesomelly.


Aldridge and Roy are both nice players who will someday have a good shot to make the All-Star team.

Greg Oden is a once-in-a-generation center that, once had, ups the value of a franchise, spurs millions of dollars in ticket sales, increases sponsorship, national visibility, jersey sales...

I could go on.

I like Roy and I like Aldridge, but Portland netting Oden will be considered a much bigger deal than what happened last summer. The proof has already been added to the pudding.




> ---who would you want?--- ---or...---
> Sergio/Jack
> Roy/Webster
> Outlaw/Udoka
> Randolph/Lafrentz
> Aldridge/Pryz.
> ---I take team two any day


I think a lot of GMs would disagree with you. 



> AD/Sergio
> Roy/Jones
> Green/Webster
> Aldridge/Outlaw
> Oden/Pryz
> ---which destroys either of them---


What is up with your infatuation with Antonio Daniels? He's a tweener guard who doesn't do anything especially well off the bench for a mediocre Wizards squad. Check out his per-40 minute numbers.


----------



## talman

*Re: deal coming soon*



Schilly said:


> ....
> 
> I personally think it's great whenever people who have info give as much as they can.
> 
> So I have to wonder why some of you get so rumpled if a person does decide to share something? Would you rather nothing was said at all?


Schilly speaks the truth. I for one am VERY glad that anything was shared as I've enjoyed the last 3+ days of reading, speculating and dreaming. Sure, I'm dying inside to know the details but between this board and realgm it helps the slow days pass by quickly. Thanks MM! :biggrin: :clap2:


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*



c_note said:


> This is all a ploy, just to establish the "longest thread ever".


I think I got the thread started for the Rasheed trade.. that was pretty long if IIRC


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*

interesting post by MM in the rumors section

http://www.basketballforum.com/free-agents-trades-rumors/360384-trade-idea.html


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



Trader Bob said:


> interesting post by MM in the rumors section
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/free-agents-trades-rumors/360384-trade-idea.html



That was on May 25th. Before I knew what I know. 


It's a great trade though, dontcha think?


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> That was on May 25th. Before I knew what I know.
> 
> 
> It's a great trade though, dontcha think?


No.... I think we gave up way too much IMHO


----------



## darkhelmit54

*Re: deal coming soon*

I'd do it if the #3 and randolph got us Iggy instead, I think Philly would have to consider that


----------



## Ed O

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> It's a great trade though, dontcha think?


That's a terrible, terrible trade.

Jack/Rodriguez
Joel
Webster/Outlaw
Zach
and an unprotected 2008 pic

for 

Andre Miller
Kyle Korver
and the #12 pick

?

That is horrific. That we would give away Zach and the #3 for that package from the 76ers is disgusting to contemplate.

Ed O.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*

The only player I am really interested in from Philly would be Iguodala.

PBF


----------



## graybeard

*Re: deal coming soon*

MM says that he thinks we'll all be happy with this trade. That tells me that we're not trading Zach for a draft pick. I doubt we'd all agree on who was the best player to be taken with that pick. So, it looks like we're trading Zach for an established player that we'd all like. Hmmm, Fork has been quiet since I asked he where he seen him. Would anybody be unhappy if we worked a trade for Zach that brought us the Matrix? I certainly wouldn't.:biggrin:


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

*Re: deal coming soon*



graybeard said:


> Would anybody be unhappy if we worked a trade for Zach that brought us the Matrix? I certainly wouldn't.:biggrin:


not dissapointed i just dont think that we need a guy who will want to be the man as much as he does.


----------



## graybeard

*Re: deal coming soon*



ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> not dissapointed i just dont think that we need a guy who will want to be the man as much as he does.


 So Roy, if the Cavs *gave* us Lebron, do you think he'd want to be the man on the blazers? I'm going to be blunt here, your reason is just silly. Matrix would give us a shooter, slasher, rebounder, fastbreaking SF that defends like a mutha'. 
I agree with Canzano when he said that the blazers this year are going to be as good as the SF that they acquire. 19 & 10, what's not to like?


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*



graybeard said:


> MM says that he thinks we'll all be happy with this trade. That tells me that we're not trading Zach for a draft pick. I doubt we'd all agree on who was the best player to be taken with that pick. So, it looks like we're trading Zach for an established player that we'd all like. Hmmm, Fork has been quiet since I asked he where he seen him. Would anybody be unhappy if we worked a trade for Zach that brought us the Matrix? I certainly wouldn't.:biggrin:


Marion was dismissed as a trade candidate by TBPup on page 1 of the RealGM thread

sorry


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

*Re: deal coming soon*



graybeard said:


> So Roy, if the Cavs *gave* us Lebron, do you think he'd want to be the man on the blazers? I'm going to be blunt here, your reason is just silly. Matrix would give us a shooter, slasher, rebounder, fastbreaking SF that defends like a mutha'.
> I agree with Canzano when he said that the blazers this year are going to be as good as the SF that they acquire. 19 & 10, what's not to like?


pshh lebron that hack? no c'mon i would love to get matrix im just worried because this is such a young team i dont want him to turn into a fustrated star because the team wont win a title for 3-4 years. but i guess if he went to boston he wouldnt win for 10-15 yrs.


----------



## hoojacks

*Re: deal coming soon*



darkhelmit54 said:


> AD/Sergio


Antonio Daniels? Seriously?


----------



## LameR

*Re: deal coming soon*

I think it's funny how much mateo's debating how credible any of this is. I personally don't care if it's credible or not. It's fun to talk about either way. Thanks for posting MM!


----------



## graybeard

*Re: deal coming soon*

We should be able to figure this out. First of all we have to assume that KP knows what he's doing. Make a list of all the really good SF's in the league then figure out which ones would help us the most. Then ask yourself if we can acquire them in a trade without giving up our core. KP's going to get the best one that is available.

Trader Ed,(Bob?), do you think TBpub would have said yes if someone would have guessed the right name?


----------



## Fork

*Re: deal coming soon*

I'm getting the impression that the guy I saw last Saturday is absolutely, positively not going to be traded to Portland. It's a big coincidence that he was in Portland, especially after hearing that an NBA player was possibly in town looking for houses. (There's more to what I saw than what I posted though, which is why it seemed plausible to me at the time. Dude wasn't just hanging out, having a good time. He seemed seriously annoyed, having a very intense conversation with (an incredibly hot) lady friend and what appeared to be her mother. Anyway, enough about that...) But if he had been traded and he was pissed about it, he probably wouldn't have made a bee-line to Portland to look for a house. He would have stayed wherever he is, sulking.

Adding up everything I've read, I'm pretty sure I know (roughly) what the deal is now. And I think quite a few people (here or somewhere else - I can't recall) have hinted heavily at what that deal would be (if I'm right.)


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*



graybeard said:


> We should be able to figure this out. First of all we have to assume that KP knows what he's doing. Make a list of all the really good SF's in the league then figure out which ones would help us the most. Then ask yourself if we can acquire them in a trade without giving up our core. KP's going to get the best one that is available.
> 
> Trader Ed,(Bob?), do you think TBpub would have said yes if someone would have guessed the right name?


No... he is giving out some info.. just not much if that makes any sense... I am sure, just like MM... they can only give out so much detail...

it was also one of his very early responses.. so he may be more leary now of how he replies


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*

Whoa, I just noticed you changed your name Bob, uh Ed.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

*Re: deal coming soon*



Fork said:


> Adding up everything I've read, I'm pretty sure I know (roughly) what the deal is now. And I think quite a few people (here or somewhere else - I can't recall) have hinted heavily at what that deal would be (if I'm right.)


what?!?! i mean i think that i could give a good guess but i wouldnt say that i think i know what the deal is. what are we missing are their any key facts that i looked over?


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*



Entity said:


> Whoa, I just noticed you changed your name Bob, uh Ed.


yep. it was a bout time huh?

got tired of everyone calling me Bob.. :rofl:

Whitsitt was a funtime for change.. now we are in a new era. time for change

besides 2x Ed's are better than one. right Ed O.?


----------



## graybeard

*Re: deal coming soon*



TRADER ED said:


> yep. it was a bout time huh?
> 
> got tired of eevryone calling me Bob.. :rofl:
> 
> Whitsitt was a funtime for change.. now we are in a new era. time for change
> 
> besides 2x Ed's are better than one. right Ed O.?


 Should'a changed it to "TradED" :biggrin:


----------



## Ed O

*Re: deal coming soon*



TRADER ED said:


> besides 2x Ed's are better than one. right Ed O.?


Actually I think it's a good idea for people to use their real names... it increases civility when people aren't hiding behind fake names.

Welcome out of anonymity, Ed! 

Ed O.


----------



## Dan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Ed O Bot Model # ZX39AA said:


> Actually I think it's a good idea for people to use their real names... it increases civility when people aren't hiding behind fake names.
> 
> Welcome out of anonymity, Ed!
> 
> Ed O.


I don't agree.


----------



## Ed O

*Re: deal coming soon*



Hap said:


> I don't agree.


**** off.

Ed O.
P.S. Hah!


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: deal coming soon*

TBpup with reference to Caron:
"I like the guy as a player but he's never averaged over 20 points or 8 rebounds in any season."

Antawn Jamison averaged 19.8 and 8 last season.


----------



## barfo

*Re: deal coming soon*



Ed O said:


> Actually I think it's a good idea for people to use their real names... it increases civility when people aren't hiding behind fake names.


Yeah, but what if it turns out that everyone here is named Ed? So far that seems to be the trend.

Except, of course, for those of us named barfo.

barfo


----------



## Masbee

*Re: deal coming soon*



Fork said:



> I'm getting the impression that the guy I saw last Saturday is absolutely, positively not going to be traded to Portland. It's a big coincidence that he was in Portland, especially after hearing that an NBA player was possibly in town looking for houses. (There's more to what I saw than what I posted though, which is why it seemed plausible to me at the time. Dude wasn't just hanging out, having a good time. He seemed seriously annoyed, having a very intense conversation with (an incredibly hot) lady friend and what appeared to be her mother. Anyway, enough about that...) But if he had been traded and he was pissed about it, he probably wouldn't have made a bee-line to Portland to look for a house. He would have stayed wherever he is, sulking.
> 
> Adding up everything I've read, I'm pretty sure I know (roughly) what the deal is now. And I think quite a few people (here or somewhere else - I can't recall) have hinted heavily at what that deal would be (if I'm right.)


And you are being coy about what you personally witnessed for what reason?

What won't you just spit out who you saw? Seems strange. Make me understand why that is not strange.


----------



## graybeard

*Re: deal coming soon*



Masbee said:


> And you are being coy about what you personally witnessed for what reason?
> 
> What won't you just spit out who you saw? Seems strange. Make me understand why that is not strange.



I agree, spit it out Fork.


----------



## ehizzy3

*Re: deal coming soon*

fork are you just trying to bring attention to yourself or something? why are you hiding who you saw? you saw it with your own eyes, your source didnt tell you to keep names private or anything


----------



## Schilly

*Re: deal coming soon*



rose garden pimp said:


> fork are you just trying to bring attention to yourself or something? why are you hiding who you saw? you saw it with your own eyes, your source didnt tell you to keep names private or anything


Maybe he asked mediocre man if that's who it is and mm said "Yes, but don't say anything publically yet"


----------



## Fork

*Re: deal coming soon*



rose garden pimp said:


> fork are you just trying to bring attention to yourself or something? why are you hiding who you saw? you saw it with your own eyes, your source didnt tell you to keep names private or anything


Yeah, I want attention...

i've been posting here for, what...3-4 years? Have i ever posted anything like this before? if i wanted attention, I'd go get a myspace account and pretend i was a 15 year old girl.

i'm not posting who i saw because it's not important and we're absolutely not getting him. after the trade that does happen, i'll say who i saw...if anybody still cares. but since we're clearly not getting that guy, so it doesn't matter at this point.

plus, i'd like to see this thread hit 1,000 posts. if it does, i'll say who i saw.


----------



## BenDavis503

*Re: deal coming soon*

wow 500 posts lol


----------



## BenDavis503

*Re: deal coming soon*



Fork said:


> Yeah, I want attention...
> 
> i've been posting here for, what...3-4 years? Have i ever posted anything like this before? if i wanted attention, I'd go get a myspace account and pretend i was a 15 year old girl.


psychology would say he prolly does this


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



Schilly said:


> Maybe he asked mediocre man if that's who it is and mm said "Yes, but don't say anything publically yet"



Nope, not me. He probably saw Josh Smith though. That would be my educated guess.


----------



## Draco

*Re: deal coming soon*

Fork probably saw Garnett, guy is tall, very noticable and stops by Portland all the time. No big deal really.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

*Re: deal coming soon*



Draco said:


> Fork probably saw Garnett, guy is tall, very noticable and stops by Portland all the time. No big deal really.


this was my guess. the guy is a shoe company poster boy and was probably just visiting. heck i probably would have traded the pick for him about 5 years ago. he is a stud.


----------



## Schilly

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> Nope, not me. He probably saw Josh Smith though. That would be my educated guess.


Sure now you name drop.


----------



## BBert

*Re: deal coming soon*



Schilly said:


> Sure now you name drop.


:rofl2:


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

*Re: deal coming soon*

well take it for what its worth there is a guy basically swearing his rep that JJ for #11 is done. not in principle but done. the problem is that it doesnt seem he has much of a rep but he is standing up to people at least
post #367530 link


----------



## RW#30

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> That was on May 25th. Before I knew what I know.
> 
> 
> It's a great trade though, dontcha think?



Thank god you don't have the key to the blazers. I wouldn't want to be on that ride. That trade would be horrible for us. Why would you trade a way half the team a #3 for a marginal PG and a one dimensional SF?

I hope your great news is bits better then this.

I would trade Jack and Pryz. for the #3 and protected (top 3) 1st rounder in '08. Would go after Brewer and sign Blake. We would still have Zach to keep or trade and Outlaw/Webster.


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: deal coming soon*



ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> well take it for what its worth there is a guy basically swearing his rep that JJ for #11 is done. not in principle but done. the problem is that it doesnt seem he has much of a rep but he is standing up to people at least
> post #367530 link


O-Live. 'nuff said.


----------



## Fork

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> Nope, not me. He probably saw Josh Smith though. That would be my educated guess.


Not western conference and not an all star though.

But again, I'm pretty sure we are nOT getting the guy I saw.

If I had to guess, he's eastern conference and not a former all star. that does sound like Josh smith.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



Fork said:


> Not western conference and not an all star though.
> 
> But again, I'm pretty sure we are nOT getting the guy I saw.
> 
> If I had to guess, he's eastern conference and not a former all star. that does sound like Josh smith.




I just know that Smith was in Portland recently.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



Blazer Freak said:


> O-Live. 'nuff said.


I believe it.


----------



## c_note

*Re: deal coming soon*



Fork said:


> Yeah, I want attention...
> 
> i've been posting here for, what...3-4 years? Have i ever posted anything like this before? if i wanted attention, I'd go get a myspace account and pretend i was a 15 year old girl.
> 
> i'm not posting who i saw because it's not important and we're absolutely not getting him. after the trade that does happen, i'll say who i saw...if anybody still cares. but since we're clearly not getting that guy, so it doesn't matter at this point.
> 
> plus, i'd like to see this thread hit 1,000 posts. if it does, i'll say who i saw.



You sound like a ****ing 15 year old girl.

"OMFG I SAW (BLANK) AND IM NOT GONNA TELL ANY OF YOU WHO IT WAS AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*

Fork, you're being ridiculous.

As for the thought that it's Richard Jefferson, there's a report on hoopshype saying that the Nets have denied any interest in a Zach for RJ deal. However, we all know how smokesceens work.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*

Ugh, I wish you hadn't topped this thread. It almost made it off the first page and died.

Someone is being close-vested about a rumor of a "deal" that isn't "coming soon" involving players we all knew about beforehand.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> Ugh, I wish you hadn't topped this thread. It almost made it off the first page and died.
> 
> Someone is being close-vested about a rumor of a "deal" that isn't "coming soon" involving players we all knew about beforehand.


And yet you keep posting in it...

If you don't like it, stop contributing.


----------



## blue32

*Re: deal coming soon*

Oden or Durant?


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



SheedSoNasty said:


> And yet you keep posting in it...
> 
> If you don't like it, stop contributing.


Do you think the Thorn comments are a smokescreen?


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: deal coming soon*



Fork said:


> i told myself i wasn't going to post in this thread anymore, but what the hell.
> 
> I just got back from a night on the town...and a certain western conference all star happened to be in the same spot as me. I honestly doubt there's anything to it, because in my opinion, we'd have to give up too much to get him. well, maybe if they REALLY wanted to get under the luxury tax threshold they'd think about a deal that we'd be interested in, but we'd have to take back some hefty contracts to get it done.
> 
> That said, if this IS the guy we traded for...i'd be pretty stoked.
> 
> How much value would d. miles' contract have if he gets a medical retirement?



So, simply because you saw a guy out on the town during the off-season we're supposedly trading for this mystery man, or maybe we're trading for you since you were also there?


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> Do you think the Thorn comments are a smokescreen?


They could be. One never really knows. Except for mediocre man


----------



## Fork

*Re: deal coming soon*



MARIS61 said:


> So, simply because you saw a guy out on the town during the off-season we're supposedly trading for this mystery man, or maybe we're trading for you since you were also there?


Yeah, that's exactly what I'm saying.


----------



## Masbee

*Re: deal coming soon*



Fork said:


> Not western conference and not an all star though.
> 
> But again, I'm pretty sure we are nOT getting the guy I saw.
> 
> If I had to guess, he's eastern conference and not a former all star. that does sound like Josh smith.


Thanks for responding to my earlier post and answering my question.

Also, thanks for ignoring the baiting and antagonistic post so that you could expend your energies answering a straight question.


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*

Desmond Mason comes to Portland a lot in the off season right? 

I doubt we are getting him though


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

*Re: deal coming soon*

I ran into Rip Hamilton downtown last summer...


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> I ran into Rip Hamilton downtown last summer...



Did he flop, or take it like a man?


----------



## Draco

*Re: deal coming soon*



Trader Ed said:


> Desmond Mason comes to Portland a lot in the off season right?
> 
> I doubt we are getting him though


His wife is from Portland and still has lots of family here. Heck they got married here a couple years ago. They have a 2nd home in Portland. It would be news if Mason DIDN't travel to Portland during the offseason.


----------



## maxiep

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> Do you think the Thorn comments are a smokescreen?


I find it very hard to believe that Pritchard and Thorn haven't spoken at all. Have they spoken about RJ and Zach? I don't know. But I think he's lying when he said we flat-out haven't chatted at all, even about the weather or how screwed up their teams were after they took over for John Nash.


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> Did he flop, or take it like a man?



He is a Piston after all... he FLOPPED


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: deal coming soon*

"Thorn also squashed a rumor of Richard Jefferson to the Portland Trail Blazers for power forward Zach Randolph. 
Source: New York Post"


Does this mean we can eliminate Jefferson?


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> Did he flop, or take it like a man?


His feet were set, but he was inside the circle.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: deal coming soon*

SOON?

It's been 5 friggin days so far so I don't think "soon" is what you meant.


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: deal coming soon*

hhhmmmmmm we will see or maybe not!


----------



## barfo

*Re: deal coming soon*



MARIS61 said:


> SOON?
> 
> It's been 5 friggin days so far so I don't think "soon" is what you meant.


Soon was a clue. Soon, sooner, oklahoma, sonics. We are getting the #2 pick and Rashard and Ray Allen for a scrub to be signed later. At least that's what my sources tell me. 

barfo


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*

Well, Kevin Pritchard came over to my house to eat dinner today and he told me everything that's going to happen this summer. I'll tell you that I was right on draft night..


----------



## Sambonius

*Re: deal coming soon*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Does this mean we can eliminate Jefferson?


I certainly hope so.


----------



## Dan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> "Thorn also squashed a rumor of Richard Jefferson to the Portland Trail Blazers for power forward Zach Randolph.
> Source: New York Post"
> 
> 
> Does this mean we can eliminate Jefferson?


What is Thorn going to say? "Oh yah, we're totally talking to the Blazers about trading Jefferson for Zach"??

when has KP (or any decent GM) said they were talking to another team about a player?


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: deal coming soon*



SheedSoNasty said:


> Well, Kevin Pritchard came over to my house to eat dinner today and he told me everything that's going to happen this summer. I'll tell you that I was right on draft night..



FYI-SsN sent me a PM of the entire discussion between him and KP. I'll confirm after draft night whether he was right or wrong with the all the names and moves he mentioned.

Sounds like SsN has a legit inside source.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: deal coming soon*



Hap said:


> What is Thorn going to say? "Oh yah, we're totally talking to the Blazers about trading Jefferson for Zach"??
> 
> when has KP (or any decent GM) said they were talking to another team about a player?



I guess not . . . plus the source is the NY Gossip . . . I mean the NY Post.

But I wonder when a decent GM has squashed a rumor and it later turned out the rumor was right.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: deal coming soon*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> FYI-SsN sent me a PM of the entire discussion between him and KP. I'll confirm after draft night whether he was right or wrong with the all the names and moves he mentioned.
> 
> Sounds like SsN has a legit inside source.


Uh,yeah.

Paul already laid it all out for me over a game of backgammon at my riverhouse last weekend.

I'll let you know after the draft if he was pulling my leg or not.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: deal coming soon*



MARIS61 said:


> Uh,yeah.
> 
> Paul already laid it all out for me over a game of backgammon at my riverhouse last weekend.
> 
> I'll let you know after the draft if he was pulling my leg or not.



I would ask you to PM me . . . but we haven't even had a first date yet.


----------



## Paxil

*Re: deal coming soon*

This could be the longest thread about nothing in history. :biggrin: (and I just felt I needed to be part of it)

Now... I don't have a perfect memory, but I do believe that MM has proven to have some type of inside info in the past. I can't recall what it was about... heck... maybe the weather =) but I don't think he is totally blowing smoke. If he is... good for him... he reeled in 500+ posts on one cast!


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



Paxil said:


> This could be the longest thread about nothing in history. :biggrin: (and I just felt I needed to be part of it)
> 
> Now... I don't have a perfect memory, but I do believe that MM has proven to have some type of inside info in the past. I can't recall what it was about... heck... maybe the weather =) but I don't think he is totally blowing smoke. If he is... good for him... he reeled in 500+ posts on one cast!



I'll keep Talking crypTic unTil we reach 1000


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> I'll keep Talking cryp*T*ic un*T*il we reach 1000



TT . . . we are trading for Tyrus Thomas?


----------



## handclap problematic

*Re: deal coming soon*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> TT . . . we are trading for Tyrus Thomas?



Actually, it is Tim Thomas. He is exactly what we need. 

On a more serious note, MM put three capital T's in his post.....so not sure what that is getting at. Anyone feel like going through MM's posts and finding any and all strangely capitalized letters? Certainly not I. 

For some reason, I am getting an idea that we are getting Mike Miller and a draft pick, maybe the 12th. Just my dumb "feeling" after reading through this ungodly thread. 

prunetang


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: deal coming soon*

Who will dare to be the last to post in this thread? I'm the last one! STOP! NOW!!


----------



## PDXshelbyGT

*Re: deal coming soon*

Here is what I would not mind seeing happen:

Any takers?

_How about this trade scenario and eventual line-up?_
We trade *Zach + Webster + (2) of our 2nd rounders *to New Jersey for *Carter and their #17*

We trade *Jack and Outlaw and our #17 *(from NJ) to Atlanta for their *#11 and Marvin Williams*

We then pick *Mike Conley at #11 *(from Atlanta)


1. Roy
2. Oden
3. Aldridge
4. Carter
5. Rodriuez = Championship Starting 5

6/7 Blake/Mike Conley (signing Blake adds a bit of experience at the PG position)
8. Marvin Williams (give him time under this coach and along side these players..and he may wind up being a stud.
9. Przybilla (some off the bench insurance in the middle)
10. Udoka (solid 2nd team - hometown cheers this local hustler)

11. Jones (expendalbe later in year....but could also be a suprise 6th man)
12. Miles (play him then look to trade him) for insurance at PF or veteran Guard... Or let him retire. **
13. Lefrenz (play him then look to trade him)**

_[Maybe we could do this (Miles+Lefrentz+our final 2nd Rounder) for PJ Brown trade earlier than later? ...and get "Red Hot and Rollin" right out of the gate!]_

What am I missing? 

In all of the trade discussions over the past few days, what I see lacking is a go-to veteran scorer. This is where Carter comes into play. If we get three good years from him, we win a championship while developing young talent. In three years, we may have to (perhaps) be looking to replace Carter with a free-agent scorer....and at this juncture, I believe one will be wanting to be a member of this dynasty.

For a moment, close your eyes and imagine (just prior to tip-off) our starting five looking like Oden, Aldridge, Carter, Roy and Sergio (Blake initially, leading to Sergio by the playoffs).

Foul trouble in the first quarter (either Oden or Aldridge) and you bring in Marivn Williams or Pryzbilla? Still looking good. 

Roy having an off-night? You bring in Jones or Udoka....

Need some excitement off the bench at guard...in comes Mike Conley...


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> FYI-SsN sent me a PM of the entire discussion between him and KP. I'll confirm after draft night whether he was right or wrong with the all the names and moves he mentioned.
> 
> Sounds like SsN has a legit inside source.


We agreed that you weren't going to tell anyone!


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: deal coming soon*

thats really just code for myname


----------



## BengalDuck

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> I'll keep *T*alking cryp*T*ic un*T*il we reach 1000


TTT = Three-team trade?


----------



## Draco

*Re: deal coming soon*

No to Carter, I don't think he'd be a good fit on this team. We primarily need 3pt shooting and wing defense out of a 3 which is not Carters skill set. He would want a monster contract and monster attempts per game. I don't want an aging SG who relies on his athletic ability to score. Players like that have very sharp drop offs.

Plus he's a FA so you'd have to do a sign and trade which wouldn't work with draft picks. 

I would rather keep Jack over Conley. I question if M Williams is really tradeable as teams arn't willing to give up much for what little he has shown, yet Atl isn't ready to give up on him for so little this early with the chance he busts out on another team.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



PDXshelbyGT said:


> Here is what I would not mind seeing happen:
> 
> Any takers?
> 
> _How about this trade scenario and eventual line-up?_
> We trade *Zach + Webster + (2) of our 2nd rounders *to New Jersey for *Carter and their #17*
> 
> We trade *Jack and Outlaw and our #17 *(from NJ) to Atlanta for their *#11 and Marvin Williams*
> 
> We then pick *Mike Conley at #11 *(from Atlanta)
> 
> 
> 1. Roy
> 2. Oden
> 3. Aldridge
> 4. Carter
> 5. Rodriuez = Championship Starting 5
> 
> 6/7 Blake/Mike Conley (signing Blake adds a bit of experience at the PG position)
> 8. Marvin Williams (give him time under this coach and along side these players..and he may wind up being a stud.
> 9. Przybilla (some off the bench insurance in the middle)
> 10. Udoka (solid 2nd team - hometown cheers this local hustler)
> 
> 11. Jones (expendalbe later in year....but could also be a suprise 6th man)
> 12. Miles (play him then look to trade him) for insurance at PF or veteran Guard... Or let him retire. **
> 13. Lefrenz (play him then look to trade him)**
> 
> _[Maybe we could do this (Miles+Lefrentz+our final 2nd Rounder) for PJ Brown trade earlier than later? ...and get "Red Hot and Rollin" right out of the gate!]_
> 
> What am I missing?
> 
> In all of the trade discussions over the past few days, what I see lacking is a go-to veteran scorer. This is where Carter comes into play. If we get three good years from him, we win a championship while developing young talent. In three years, we may have to (perhaps) be looking to replace Carter with a free-agent scorer....and at this juncture, I believe one will be wanting to be a member of this dynasty.
> 
> For a moment, close your eyes and imagine (just prior to tip-off) our starting five looking like Oden, Aldridge, Carter, Roy and Sergio (Blake initially, leading to Sergio by the playoffs).
> 
> Foul trouble in the first quarter (either Oden or Aldridge) and you bring in Marivn Williams or Pryzbilla? Still looking good.
> 
> Roy having an off-night? You bring in Jones or Udoka....
> 
> Need some excitement off the bench at guard...in comes Mike Conley...



Nice idea


----------



## UOSean

*Re: deal coming soon*



PDXshelbyGT said:


> Here is what I would not mind seeing happen:
> 
> Any takers?
> 
> _How about this trade scenario and eventual line-up?_
> We trade *Zach + Webster + (2) of our 2nd rounders *to New Jersey for *Carter and their #17*
> 
> We trade *Jack and Outlaw and our #17 *(from NJ) to Atlanta for their *#11 and Marvin Williams*
> 
> We then pick *Mike Conley at #11 *(from Atlanta)
> 
> 
> 1. Roy
> 2. Oden
> 3. Aldridge
> 4. Carter
> 5. Rodriuez = Championship Starting 5
> 
> 6/7 Blake/Mike Conley (signing Blake adds a bit of experience at the PG position)
> 8. Marvin Williams (give him time under this coach and along side these players..and he may wind up being a stud.
> 9. Przybilla (some off the bench insurance in the middle)
> 10. Udoka (solid 2nd team - hometown cheers this local hustler)
> 
> 11. Jones (expendalbe later in year....but could also be a suprise 6th man)
> 12. Miles (play him then look to trade him) for insurance at PF or veteran Guard... Or let him retire. **
> 13. Lefrenz (play him then look to trade him)**
> 
> _[Maybe we could do this (Miles+Lefrentz+our final 2nd Rounder) for PJ Brown trade earlier than later? ...and get "Red Hot and Rollin" right out of the gate!]_
> 
> What am I missing?
> 
> In all of the trade discussions over the past few days, what I see lacking is a go-to veteran scorer. This is where Carter comes into play. If we get three good years from him, we win a championship while developing young talent. In three years, we may have to (perhaps) be looking to replace Carter with a free-agent scorer....and at this juncture, I believe one will be wanting to be a member of this dynasty.
> 
> For a moment, close your eyes and imagine (just prior to tip-off) our starting five looking like Oden, Aldridge, Carter, Roy and Sergio (Blake initially, leading to Sergio by the playoffs).
> 
> Foul trouble in the first quarter (either Oden or Aldridge) and you bring in Marivn Williams or Pryzbilla? Still looking good.
> 
> Roy having an off-night? You bring in Jones or Udoka....
> 
> Need some excitement off the bench at guard...in comes Mike Conley...


Uh, Outlaw can't be traded as his rookie contract has expired. A sign and trade would be needed after the draft.

Then there's the fact that Atlanta gets hosed in the deal. Why are outlaw and Marvin even involved? We'd be trading a 3/4 for a. . . 3/4. Marvin is the better prospect. Atlanta doesn't have the brightest GM but even he's gonna smell that one a mile away. Leave those two out and the Atlanta deal *might* float.

Also there's some speculation that Carter will opt out of his contract and become a free agent before the draft rendering him untradable (if he does).

Lastly Carter plays ***atrocious*** defense that makes ZBOs look stellar. . . and I don't wanna hear anymore people say that's what Aldridge and Oden are for. They're for back up, yes, BUT they'va also got these things in the NBA called fouls. If everyone's getting by their man uncontested towards the rim your two superstar bigmen gonna be sittin on da bench.

No, we need a good/great perimeter defender (ala Bowen, Ime, Marion, Battier) to defend the other teams best perimeter player since Roy and Sergio are probably not gonna be able to cut it. Keep our star bigmen outta foul trouble and in the game.


----------



## ebott

*Re: deal coming soon*



PDXshelbyGT said:


> Here is what I would not mind seeing happen:
> 
> Any takers?
> 
> _How about this trade scenario and eventual line-up?_
> We trade *Zach + Webster + (2) of our 2nd rounders *to New Jersey for *Carter and their #17*


I hate Vince Carter. He quit on his team and forced a trade to a contender. That's the #1 thing I hate about the NBA. I don't want a guy that would pull that kind of move on our team.

If NJ was willing to trade one of their swing men for Zach and Webster I'd much rather get Richard Jefferson.



> We trade *Jack and Outlaw and our #17 *(from NJ) to Atlanta for their *#11 and Marvin Williams*


I don't like Marvin Williams. Nothing personal. I just don't think he's that good and I'm not sure where he'd fit in. He's not really a small forward. Maybe he'd be a good 6th man. I'd rather just trade Jack for the 11th pick.



> We then pick *Mike Conley at #11 *(from Atlanta)


I don't like Conley for 2 reasons. The first is that I don't think he's any better than Jarret Jack. The second is that he's friends with Greg Oden. And I'm afraid that since he's no better than Jarret Jack he'd eventually get pushed out of the rotation by Sergio and when your best player's best friend isn't happy it's not good.

My dream with the 11th pick would be to get a good swing man like Jeff Green or Al Thornton.


----------



## drexlersdad

*Re: deal coming soon*

I think the three teams will be PORTLAND/CHICAGO/ATLANTA.


----------



## magnifier

*Re: deal coming soon*



Trader Ed said:


> my speculation would be one of 2 teams. maybe 3
> 
> I think the Zach to Boston for the #5 and filler makes the most sense for both teams. Even if the filer is Theo
> 
> I can also see Zach + ? going to Memphis for the #4 and Mike Miller and filler
> 
> 
> 
> but Atlanta still seems like a very likely candidate as well... I am just not sure in what form it will be


Actually the Miller deal seems very reasonable, especially since Memphis can use Gasol at Center. The beauty of Gasol and Zach is that both can take it inside and out. They could take turns playing the low block.

Miller is a perfect compliment for Oden, LMA, Sergio or Jack and Roy. He's as deadly as they come from the perimeter and isn't afraid to take it to the hole. I think his defense is average, but having Aldridge and Oden guarding the paint, it won't be as much of an issue.

I doubt Memphis will part with their #4, but I could see something like Miller, future first rounder (protected) and some filler to make it happen.


----------



## ebott

*Re: deal coming soon*

Another question:

This thread is entitled "deal coming soon" and as all the non-believers are so happy to inform us no deal has been announced. But that doesn't mean that a deal hasn't been agreed to.

My thought is that this sort of thing where teams agree to a draft related deal but don't officially do the deal until the last second happens all the time. Cause it seems like there aren't ever any deals in the off-season until just before the draft. Anybody know off the top of their head or feel like looking up the earliest deals in years past?

Cause I don't remember any deals that were much earlier than a day or two before the draft.


----------



## magnifier

*Re: deal coming soon*



ebott said:


> Another question:
> 
> This thread is entitled "deal coming soon" and as all the non-believers are so happy to inform us no deal has been announced. But that doesn't mean that a deal hasn't been agreed to.
> 
> My thought is that this sort of thing where teams agree to a draft related deal but don't officially do the deal until the last second happens all the time. Cause it seems like there aren't ever any deals in the off-season until just before the draft. Anybody know off the top of their head or feel like looking up the earliest deals in years past?
> 
> Cause I don't remember any deals that were much earlier than a day or two before the draft.


I believe last year there was an early one. I think it happened during the playoffs. I'll look it up.


----------



## ebott

*Re: deal coming soon*



magnifier said:


> Actually the Miller deal seems very reasonable, especially since Memphis can use Gasol at Center. The beauty of Gasol and Zach is that both can take it inside and out. They could take turns playing the low block.
> 
> Miller is a perfect compliment for Oden, LMA, Sergio or Jack and Roy. He's as deadly as they come from the perimeter and isn't afraid to take it to the hole. I think his defense is average, but having Aldridge and Oden guarding the paint, it won't be as much of an issue.
> 
> I doubt Memphis will part with their #4, but I could see something like Miller, future first rounder (protected) and some filler to make it happen.


There's no freakin way Memphis would do Zach for Miller and #4. That's a ridiculous pipe dream. Actually, I don't even think Memphis would do Zach for Miller and filler. I would be floored if they were willing to do a deal like Zach for Miller and Brian Cardinal.


----------



## magnifier

*Re: deal coming soon*



ebott said:


> There's no freakin way Memphis would do Zach for Miller and #4. That's a ridiculous pipe dream. Actually, I don't even think Memphis would do Zach for Miller and filler. I would be floored if they were willing to do a deal like Zach for Miller and Brian Cardinal.


I agree about the #4, but I think Miller and Filler for Zach is very reasonable. Gay could start at SF next season and they can use their pick to find a SF, instead of a PF. If B. Wright is available, then I couldn't see how the Zach deal would work, but if they draft Brewer, then it's obvious they want to trade for a PF. Miller is about the best tradable asset they have. Gasol is worth more, but what other teams are willing to take that gamble on his contract?


----------



## elcap15

*Re: deal coming soon*

Miller for Zach is pretty fair. I dont think they will be loooking to deal the #4 though.


----------



## bmac

*Re: deal coming soon*

Doubtful Memphis does Miller for Zach since it would leave them completely devoid of any semblance of outside shooting. Not sure Gasol and Randolph could co-exist with both playing out of the post either. 

Plus it's highly doubtful Memphis is interested in taking on Zach's massive contract given the fact that he wouldn't put them over the top - he'd merely put them in the unenviable position of not being good enough to win (or even make) a playoff series, but also not being bad enough to pick up any potential franchise players in the draft.


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: deal coming soon*

Wow. Who knew crap could stretch across 41 pages?

Guess how much we know now versus how much we knew before this thread existed? Exactly squat. This is all one UFO sighting after another, with the occasional Bigfoot thrown in for good measure.

-Pop


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



SodaPopinski said:


> Wow. Who knew crap could stretch across 41 pages?
> 
> Guess how much we know now versus how much we knew before this thread existed? Exactly squat. This is all one UFO sighting after another, with the occasional Bigfoot thrown in for good measure.
> 
> -Pop


But you must keep in mind the credibility of the poster! 

The fact that it happened on multiple forums at once! 

The denial by multiple GMs and the Blazers beat writer (which is even more of an affirmation than saying 'yes, we did talk about a trade')!

I don't doubt that MM and this pup guy on RealGM heard something that had been discussed. But that's probably all it was: a discussion.


----------



## ebott

*Re: deal coming soon*



magnifier said:


> I agree about the #4, but I think Miller and Filler for Zach is very reasonable.


I agree that it's reasonable. I just don't think Memphis has any interest in Zach Randolph. I guess I should have said that in my initial reply. If they did they would have brought him up in the Pau Gasol discussions last year. 

So I guess it doesn't matter what the deal is, they don't want Zach Randolph.


----------



## magnifier

*Re: deal coming soon*



bmac said:


> Doubtful Memphis does Miller for Zach since it would leave them completely devoid of any semblance of outside shooting. Not sure Gasol and Randolph could co-exist with both playing out of the post either.
> 
> Plus it's highly doubtful Memphis is interested in taking on Zach's massive contract given the fact that he wouldn't put them over the top - he'd merely put them in the unenviable position of not being good enough to win (or even make) a playoff series, but also not being bad enough to pick up any potential franchise players in the draft.


I disagree... Gay shoots 36% from three, Jones is over 40%, plus Atkinsis 38% from the perimeter. All three of these players would start next season.

Think of a line-up of Atkins, Gay, Jones, Zach and Gasol has scoring at every position.


----------



## ebott

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> I don't doubt that MM and this pup guy on RealGM heard something that had been discussed. But that's probably all it was: a discussion.


Shun the non-believer.


----------



## magnifier

*Re: deal coming soon*



ebott said:


> I agree that it's reasonable. I just don't think Memphis has any interest in Zach Randolph. I guess I should have said that in my initial reply. If they did they would have brought him up in the Pau Gasol discussions last year.
> 
> So I guess it doesn't matter what the deal is, they don't want Zach Randolph.


There's a difference between choosing Gasol over Zach. Miller over Zach is entirely different. Memphis has the capable outside shooters, plus Jones is a solid defensive presence. Of course, he isn't at the level of Miller, but would fit in nicely with two massive interior scorers. Gasol and Zach are both very mobile on the low block, plus they both have good range from the perimeter.

Not saying Memphis would be fools if they didn't make a deal like this, just saying if it happened, it wouldn't surprise me. I think it helps both teams.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



ebott said:


> Shun the non-believer.


You're a strange cat, Mr. Ebott.


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: deal coming soon*

MM, 

I think you proved in this thread that the word 'soon' is really, really subjective.


----------



## Draco

*Re: deal coming soon*

A Zach for Miller and Cardinal trade doesn't cost Memphis much more in salaries. The salaries are almost the same per year but Zach has one extra year on his deal. So Mem would have to pay a little more but they'd have the services of the player for one extra year. If you had to resign Miller for one extra year then the total salaries paid would be within a few million.


----------



## magnifier

*Re: deal coming soon*



Draco said:


> A Zach for Miller and Cardinal trade doesn't cost Memphis much more in salaries. The salaries are almost the same per year but Zach has one extra year on his deal. So Mem would have to pay a little more but they'd have the services of the player for one extra year. If you had to resign Miller for one extra year then the total salaries paid would be within a few million.


Also the other benefit for Memphis is they will be under the cap this season. In fact, they have about 9 mil ready to go. They could offer Lewis a back loaded contract via "free-agency" and have a possible line-up of Atkins, Gay, Lewis, Zach and Gasol. Lewis may bite because that line-up sounds very formidable. If they can't get him, they can save their cap for next season to get another free-agent. Also, keep in mind that they still have the #4 pick, which could land them B.Wright, Brewer or Horford.


----------



## bmac

*Re: deal coming soon*



magnifier said:


> I disagree... Gay shoots 36% from three, Jones is over 40%, plus Atkinsis 38% from the perimeter. All three of these players would start next season.
> 
> Think of a line-up of Atkins, Gay, Jones, Zach and Gasol has scoring at every position.


Well Dahntey Jones' numbers are misleading. He was 5-12 from 3-point land last season and has made only 32 in 4 seasons. Plus he's really not good enough to be a starter.

Atkins is a decent shooter, but he's hardly their long-term option at PG. And Rudy Gay is much better suited to slashing and using his athleticism to get to the rack rather than settling for 3s.

Mike Miller led the league in 3s last year and makes them much more balanced offensively than Zach would due to his redundancy with Gasol already there.


----------



## #10

*Re: deal coming soon*

Why wouldn't Memphis just take Horford or B. Wright to get their PF alongside Gasol?

PG
Miller/Gay
Gay/Miller
Horford/B. Wright
Gasol

That lineup looks pretty good to me, better than if they had Zach.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: deal coming soon*



#10 said:


> Why wouldn't Memphis just take Horford or B. Wright to get their PF alongside Gasol?
> 
> PG
> Miller/Gay
> Gay/Miller
> Horford/B. Wright
> Gasol
> 
> That lineup looks pretty good to me, better than if they had Zach.


Because those two guys probably will never average 23 and 10, and IF they ever did, it wouldn't be for a few years. Everybody keeps forgetting how impressive ZBO's numbers are. Only 4 guys in the league produce how he does.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: deal coming soon*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Because those two guys probably will never average 23 and 10, and IF they ever did, it wouldn't be for a few years. Everybody keeps forgetting how impressive ZBO's numbers are. Only 4 guys in the league produce how he does.


And no other Blazer has produced as well as Zach.

Despite his devastating injury and surgery, he has had 4 awesome years.


----------



## #10

*Re: deal coming soon*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Because those two guys probably will never average 23 and 10, and IF they ever did, it wouldn't be for a few years. Everybody keeps forgetting how impressive ZBO's numbers are. Only 4 guys in the league produce how he does.


I think Horford would have a good chance to put up 14 and 8 or something his rookie season, while playing decent defense. With B. Wright, they would copy the Suns (especially with their new coach) and run. Memphis would also get to keep Miller. While obviously Zach would put up better numbers next season, I just don't think there is enough benefit for them, especially when both guys are much better athletes (and so higher upside) than Zach.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



MARIS61 said:


> And no other Blazer has produced as well as Zach.
> 
> Despite his devastating injury and surgery, he has had 4 awesome years.


You are wrong.

Oops...

Wrong thread. Wrong forum.



PBF


----------



## ebott

*Re: deal coming soon*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Because those two guys probably will never average 23 and 10, and IF they ever did, it wouldn't be for a few years. Everybody keeps forgetting how impressive ZBO's numbers are. Only 4 guys in the league produce how he does.


Yeah, but the whole league "knows" that Zach's numbers are fools gold. If Kevin Pritchard can get us back some real talent for Zach I will be truly impressed.

MM- Is there still a deal coming soon?


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



ebott said:


> Yeah, but the whole league "knows" that Zach's numbers are fools gold. If Kevin Pritchard can get us back some real talent for Zach I will be truly impressed.
> 
> MM- Is there still a deal coming soon?



Yes. 100%


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: deal coming soon*

Soon was a week ago.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: deal coming soon*



ebott said:


> Yeah, but the whole league "knows" that Zach's numbers are fools gold.


You realize how silly that sounds?


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> Yes. 100%


How soon is "soon"?

And is it really 100%? Would you put your life on it? Ever made a deal with the devil?


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



MARIS61 said:


> Soon was a week ago.



I know, but trust me it's there. I have no reason to make stuff up because I seriously couldn't care less what people think of me. I have a wife, family, a good career, and low cholesterol for someone that eats the way I do. I have a great life.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



SheedSoNasty said:


> How soon is "soon"?
> 
> And is it really 100%? Would you put your life on it? Ever made a deal with the devil?



It is 100%, and no I have never made a deal with Kobe Bryant.


----------



## HOWIE

*Re: deal coming soon*



SheedSoNasty said:


> How soon is "soon"?
> 
> And is it really 100%? Would you put your life on it? Ever made a deal with the devil?


Well, I'd bet Hap's house on it. :lol:


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> It is 100%, and no I have never made a deal with Kobe Bryant.


Is the core of the deal the same but the peripherals still being worked out? (soothsayer TBPup on RealGM)


----------



## Oldmangrouch

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> I know, but trust me it's there. I have no reason to make stuff up because I seriously couldn't care less what people think of me. I have a wife, family, a good career, and low cholesterol for someone that eats the way I do. I have a great life.



:lol: 

As long as we have our priorities straight.......


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> Is the core of the deal the same but the still being worked out? (soothsayer TBPup on RealGM)



Think Bob Seger


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> Think Bob Seger



What the hell does that mean?

Good lord you are driving me nuts. :biggrin:


----------



## handclap problematic

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> Think Bob Seger


Night Moves? 

Sick!


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> Think Bob Seger


So you're calling B.S. on another BSer? 

Interesting.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> So you're calling B.S. on another BSer?
> 
> Interesting.




You people really need to brush up on your 70's classic rock, that's for sure


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> Think Bob Seger


A couple of Bob Seger album titles:

Seven (1974)
Nine Tonight (1981)

Either would be fine with me!


----------



## Oil Can

*Re: deal coming soon*

Bob Seger is from Detroit, so that is the probable inference. 

Rip Hamilton or Tayshaun Prince?

I believe it when I see it. The blogosphere is full of baloney.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> You people really need to brush up on your 70's classic rock, that's for sure


He's from Detroit, that's all I know.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*

Both great answers, but incorrect.


----------



## handclap problematic

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> Both great answers, but incorrect.


Old Time Rock and Roll:

So we are trading to get Dale Davis back? Interesting.


Against The Wind:

Um...not sure what that could mean.


Turn The Page:

Well yes, that is the hope.


Like A Rock:

Hmmmm....sounds like Shaq...hehe


Ok, I am running out of Bob Seger songs....


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: deal coming soon*

Get Out Of Denver (1974)
Hollywood Nights (1978)

Both good cities...


----------



## Oil Can

*Re: deal coming soon*

Who the hell plays in Kathmandu?


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Oil Can said:


> Who the hell plays in Kathmandu?



Hehehe

If you go back to 1969 or so, he wrote a song called "Noah."

Hm....


----------



## PorterIn2004

*Re: deal coming soon*

I'm truly going to be floored if a trade comes along that, in hindsight, makes all of these clues tie in in some believable way.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



PorterIn2004 said:


> I'm truly going to be floored if a trade comes along that, in hindsight, makes all of these clues tie in in some believable way.


Nah, he chose the artist most known for referring to cities and states. He's also ridiculously prolific.

I call Bob Seger, MM.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*

ah, I got it. Very clever MM.


----------



## handclap problematic

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> ah, I got it. Very clever MM.



And what exactly did you get?


prunetang


----------



## Oldmangrouch

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> Both great answers, but incorrect.


Working on those night moves?


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*

Considering how long this thread is, "Turn the Page" sounds appropriate...

...don't see how that would relate to any kind of trade whatsoever, but it has always been my favorite Seger song.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> ah, I got it. Very clever MM.


You're wrong. 

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> I know, but trust me it's there. I have no reason to make stuff up because I seriously couldn't care less what people think of me. I have a wife, family, a good career, and low cholesterol for someone that eats the way I do. I have a great life.


There's gotta be a hint in there somewhere!!!



PBF


----------



## talman

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> There's gotta be a hint in there somewhere!!!
> 
> 
> 
> PBF



Hmmm....I think you're on to something. Cholesterol eh? I GOT IT! Shawn Kemp is making a comeback??!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Oil Can

*Re: deal coming soon*

Well, Seger plays with the silver *BULLET* Band. We all know that the Bullets are now the *Wizards*...


so therefore...


It is clearly Agent 0!


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



talman said:


> Hmmm....I think you're on to something. Cholesterol eh? I GOT IT! Shawn Kemp is making a comeback??!!! :biggrin:


Maybe...

...but we all know Sheed couldn't care less about what people think of him, has a wife, and a kid... and he plays for Detroit...

*OMG!!! SHEED IS COMING BACK!!!*

:jawdrop:

PBF


----------



## hasoos

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> Maybe...
> 
> ...but we all know Sheed couldn't care less about what people think of him, has a wife, and a kid... and he plays for Detroit...
> 
> *OMG!!! SHEED IS COMING BACK!!!*
> 
> :jawdrop:
> 
> PBF


Sweet. That would be ok with me, I would take him and his couple of T's a game over Zbo's horrible effort any time.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: deal coming soon*

_Come To Poppa_

Trading Nate for Poppovich?

_Ship Of Fools_

Robbing Boston again?

_The Fire Down Below_ or_ Miami_

A deal with the Heat?

_Noah_

A draft pick?

_C'est La Vie_

Oh, I don't care anymore, my head hurts.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> You people really need to brush up on your 70's classic rock, that's for sure


So we're talking about the young Bob Seger, not the old Bob Seger?


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: deal coming soon*

Atlanta. 

Marvin Gaye Williams? 

I don't know anything about old (classic?) rock. I was born in '88. :biggrin:


----------



## Hype #9

*Re: deal coming soon*

Bob Seger huh? Hmm.... 70's rock...

_"Yet three nights before in _*Chicago*_ he had played before _*50*_ people in a bar."_


----------



## Peaceman

*Re: deal coming soon*

Wow, this thread is the longest I have ever seen without one bit of proof or facts. Amazing! I don't know MM or the others who trust him, but look how vague the clues are? I am starting to think MM is the one getting played to believe a deal is done. If it was narrowed down to a few team without naming players, maybe, but we know Portand is active looking to get another pick. How hard is it to predict a trade is coming and we will like it. I would guess the odds of Portland making a draft deal trade is 80% or higher looking at our roster and all the 2nd round picks we have.

MM, I am not attacking you, but I am wondering if you are getting played. Could there be another on this board laughing at the false rumor they planted? Laughing 600+ post on a made up rumor that is suppose to be secret?


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: deal coming soon*



Peaceman said:


> Wow, this thread is the longest I have ever seen without one bit of proof or facts. Amazing! I don't know MM or the others who trust him, but look how vague the clues are? I am starting to think MM is the one getting played to believe a deal is done. If it was narrowed down to a few team without naming players, maybe, but we know Portand is active looking to get another pick. How hard is it to predict a trade is coming and we will like it. I would guess the odds of Portland making a draft deal trade is 80% or higher looking at our roster and all the 2nd round picks we have.
> 
> MM, I am not attacking you, but I am wondering if you are getting played. Could there be another on this board laughing at the false rumor they planted? Laughing 600+ post on a made up rumor that is suppose to be secret?


This is actually a continuation of MM's thread which started around December and promised the trade deadline as when it would happen by. That thread may have technically been a continuation of one of his many previous "Zach is about to be traded" threads also but I've lost track. While those at least named players, this says absolutely nothing more than it's the off-season now.


----------



## Rosered

*Re: deal coming soon*

Thought I'd join in, Jermaine O'Neal?


----------



## BBert

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> Think Bob Seger


Still the Same.

Some things never change. :rofl: 

:cheers:


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*



Rosered said:


> Thought I'd join in, Jermaine O'Neal?


Gosh I hope not.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*

Post 667...


----------



## barfo

*Re: deal coming soon*



SheedSoNasty said:


> Post 667...


Dang, and I was hoping to make post 666.... the POST of the BEAST.

barfo


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

*Re: deal coming soon*

seger has a song called "landing in london" i know ben gordon is from over there somewhere??

and another called "maybe today" :smile:


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

*Re: deal coming soon*

*bob seger has an album named SEVEN and Ben Gordon is #7!! ok i win what do i get?*

this stuff is easy mm c'mon give me a tougher clue


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: deal coming soon*

Bob
Seger
---------
BS.

So this deal is all BS I assume. MM, you're cynical.


----------



## Oldmangrouch

*Re: deal coming soon*



Oldmangrouch said:


> Working on those night moves?



I suppose I should explain the joke.

Back in the days of the old ABA, it was a running joke that most important deals got done in a drinking establishment during the wee hours of the morning.

Case in point: former OSU star Lonnie Shelton. Shelton signed a contract with St Louis, but was allowed to keep his eligibility and play his senior year with the Beavers. Shelton claimed he was taken partying by the notorious Marvin "Bad News" Barnes......and that he didn't really remember what happened after that! :buddies: 

The fact that the NCAA accepted his claim without blinking tells you agreat deal about the ABA's reputation!


----------



## Spoolie Gee

*Re: deal coming soon*

Jack/Webster/08 1st for Williams/#11
Zach/#11 for Gordon/#9?

Im not sure ATL would do that but then again they land the PG they need, can take a PF at #3 and have a pick for next year that they could use since PHX gets theirs and they really dont need Williams. I could see something along these lines happening. I wouldnt be surprised if the second deal was with Detroit though.


----------



## Oldmangrouch

*Re: deal coming soon*

BTW: please tell me that "Silver Bullet Band" is not a reference to Wes Unseld becoming the new team prez! :eek8:


----------



## Spoolie Gee

*Re: deal coming soon*

Can PJ Brown not be traded?


----------



## barfo

*Re: deal coming soon*



Spoolie Gee said:


> Can PJ Brown not be traded?


What is the sound of PJ Brown not being traded?

barfo


----------



## Oldmangrouch

*Re: deal coming soon*



barfo said:


> What is the sound of PJ Brown not being traded?
> 
> barfo



I'm told it is similar to the sound you get when you shoot a mime with a silencer. :thinking2:


----------



## Verro

*Re: deal coming soon*

Hmm... Bob Seger

Well Seger did have an album released in '72 titled _Smokin' O.P.'s_.

Now lets connect the dots:

-When someone gets smoked they're no longer with us. 
-Zach has been known to "smoke" a bit in his day. 
-O.P. is a message board abbreviation for Original Poster.

Clearly what MM is trying to say is that he is in fact Zach Randolph and he's being traded. I must also say that Zach (mediocre man) is much more shrewd than I originally gave him credit for; the Seger clue was top notch, not to mention his constant Zach bashing (about himself) worked remarkably well to throw us off the scent.


I'm pretty sure this is it, but Yuzuza's BS theory is a close second.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



Oil Can said:


> Well, Seger plays with the silver *BULLET* Band. We all know that the Bullets are now the *Wizards*...
> 
> 
> so therefore...
> 
> 
> It is clearly Agent 0!


This post reminded me of a great movie


Man in Black: All right. Where is the poison? The battle of wits has begun. It ends when you decide and we both drink, and find out who is right... and who is dead.

Vizzini: But it's so simple. All I have to do is divine from what I know of you: are you the sort of man who would put the poison into his own goblet or his enemy's? Now, a clever man would put the poison into his own goblet, because he would know that only a great fool would reach for what he was given. I am not a great fool, so I can clearly not choose the wine in front of you. But you must have known I was not a great fool, you would have counted on it, so I can clearly not choose the wine in front of me.

Man in Black: You've made your decision then?

Vizzini: Not remotely. Because iocane comes from Australia, as everyone knows, and Australia is entirely peopled with criminals, and criminals are used to having people not trust them, as you are not trusted by me, so I can clearly not choose the wine in front of you. 

Man in Black: Truly, you have a dizzying intellect. 

Vizzini: Wait til I get going! Now, where was I?

Man in Black: Australia. 

Vizzini: Yes, Australia. And you must have suspected I would have known the powder's origin, so I can clearly not choose the wine in front of me.

Man in Black: You're just stalling now. 

Vizzini: You'd like to think that, wouldn't you? You've beaten my giant, which means you're exceptionally strong, so you could've put the poison in your own goblet, trusting on your strength to save you, so I can clearly not choose the wine in front of you. But, you've also bested my Spaniard, which means you must have studied, and in studying you must have learned that man is mortal, so you would have put the poison as far from yourself as possible, so I can clearly not choose the wine in front of me.

Man in Black: You're trying to trick me into giving away something. It won't work. 

Vizzini: IT HAS WORKED! YOU'VE GIVEN EVERYTHING AWAY! I KNOW WHERE THE POISON IS!

Man in Black: Then make your choice.

Vizzini: I will, and I choose - What in the world can that be? 

Vizzini: [Vizzini gestures up and away from the table. Roberts looks. Vizzini swaps the goblets]

Man in Black: What? Where? I don't see anything.

Vizzini: Well, I- I could have sworn I saw something. No matter.First, let's drink. Me from my glass, and you from yours. 

Man in Black, Vizzini: [they drink ] 

Man in Black: You guessed wrong. 

Vizzini: You only think I guessed wrong! That's what's so funny! I switched glasses when your back was turned! Ha ha! You fool! You fell victim to one of the classic blunders! The most famous is never get involved in a land war in Asia, but only slightly less well-known is this: never go in against a Sicilian when death is on the line! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! Ha ha ha... 

Vizzini: [Vizzini stops suddenly, and falls dead to the right] 

Buttercup: And to think, all that time it was your cup that was poisoned.

Man in Black: They were both poisoned. I spent the last few years building up an immunity to iocane powder.


----------



## graybeard

*Re: deal coming soon*

FWIW:
I think Memphis would be the most likely destination for Magloire. Gasol is a better PF than Center. What Memphis really needs is a center and Mags would be the best center available for them.

Detroit could be a likely destination for Mags also. So now you have two teams competing to sign him, maybe 3 with New Jersey. 

All these teams can sign him to the midlevel exception. The team that is willing to pay him the most will likely get him. The only way for these teams outbid one another is to offer a sign & trade.
I'd love to hear more Memphis rumors, we may get something out of Mags yet.


----------



## wastro

*Re: deal coming soon*



graybeard said:


> FWIW:
> I think Memphis would be the most likely destination for Magloire. Gasol is a better PF than Center. What Memphis really needs is a center and Mags would be the best center available for them.
> 
> Detroit could be a likely destination for Mags also. So now you have two teams competing to sign him, maybe 3 with New Jersey.
> 
> All these teams can sign him to the midlevel exception. The team that is willing to pay him the most will likely get him. The only way for these teams outbid one another is to offer a sign & trade.
> I'd love to hear more Memphis rumors, we may get something out of Mags yet.


But isn't Memphis trying to go more up-tempo? I don't see Magloire fitting in with that at all.

MAYBE Detroit, but they just signed Mohammad to that deal last summer. With what they're paying him and what Magloire thinks he's worth, I'm not sure a deal could be made there.


----------



## graybeard

*Re: deal coming soon*



wastro said:


> But isn't Memphis trying to go more up-tempo? I don't see Magloire fitting in with that at all.
> 
> MAYBE Detroit, but they just signed Mohammad to that deal last summer. With what they're paying him and what Magloire thinks he's worth, I'm not sure a deal could be made there.


 Memphis has NO centers, just power forwards trying to play center. They can still play up-tempo with Mags starting. Mags would be gold for them. Check out their roster here http://www.hoopshype.com/depth_charts_southwest.htm


----------



## gambitnut

*Re: deal coming soon*



BBert said:


> Still the Same.
> 
> Some things never change. :rofl:
> 
> :cheers:


At least somebody knows their classic rock.



> BOB SEGER Song Lyrics
> 
> Still the Same
> (From the album "STRANGER IN TOWN")
> 
> Words and Music by Bob Seger
> 
> You always won, everytime you placed a bet
> You're still damn good, no one's gotten to you yet
> Everytime they were sure they had you caught
> You were quicker than they thought
> You'd just turn your back and walk
> You always said, the cards would never do you wrong
> The trick you said was never piay the game too long
> A gambler's share, the only risk that you would take
> The only loss you could forsake
> The only bluff you couldn't fake
> 
> And you're still the same
> I caught up with you yesterday
> Moving game to game
> No one standing in your way
> Turning on the charm
> Long enough to get you by
> You're still the same
> You still aim high
> 
> There you stood, everybody watched you play
> I just turned and walked away
> I had nothing left to say
> 
> 'Cause you're still the same
> You're still the same
> Moving game to game
> Some thlngs never change
> You're still the same


----------



## mgb

*Re: deal coming soon*



gambitnut said:


> At least somebody knows their classic rock.


Just seen him in concert at the Rose Garden. Was great and Turn the Page was one of the five best songs I've ever seen in concert and I've been to a lot of them. Probably Melancholy Man was the best song I ever seen preformed in concert. Was like you were in another reality!


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> This post reminded me of a great movie
> 
> 
> Man in Black: All right. Where is the poison? The battle of wits has begun. It ends when you decide and we both drink, and find out who is right... and who is dead.
> 
> Vizzini: But it's so simple. All I have to do is divine from what I know of you: are you the sort of man who would put the poison into his own goblet or his enemy's? Now, a clever man would put the poison into his own goblet, because he would know that only a great fool would reach for what he was given. I am not a great fool, so I can clearly not choose the wine in front of you. But you must have known I was not a great fool, you would have counted on it, so I can clearly not choose the wine in front of me.
> 
> Man in Black: You've made your decision then?
> 
> Vizzini: Not remotely. Because iocane comes from Australia, as everyone knows, and Australia is entirely peopled with criminals, and criminals are used to having people not trust them, as you are not trusted by me, so I can clearly not choose the wine in front of you.
> 
> Man in Black: Truly, you have a dizzying intellect.
> 
> Vizzini: Wait til I get going! Now, where was I?
> 
> Man in Black: Australia.
> 
> Vizzini: Yes, Australia. And you must have suspected I would have known the powder's origin, so I can clearly not choose the wine in front of me.
> 
> Man in Black: You're just stalling now.
> 
> Vizzini: You'd like to think that, wouldn't you? You've beaten my giant, which means you're exceptionally strong, so you could've put the poison in your own goblet, trusting on your strength to save you, so I can clearly not choose the wine in front of you. But, you've also bested my Spaniard, which means you must have studied, and in studying you must have learned that man is mortal, so you would have put the poison as far from yourself as possible, so I can clearly not choose the wine in front of me.
> 
> Man in Black: You're trying to trick me into giving away something. It won't work.
> 
> Vizzini: IT HAS WORKED! YOU'VE GIVEN EVERYTHING AWAY! I KNOW WHERE THE POISON IS!
> 
> Man in Black: Then make your choice.
> 
> Vizzini: I will, and I choose - What in the world can that be?
> 
> Vizzini: [Vizzini gestures up and away from the table. Roberts looks. Vizzini swaps the goblets]
> 
> Man in Black: What? Where? I don't see anything.
> 
> Vizzini: Well, I- I could have sworn I saw something. No matter.First, let's drink. Me from my glass, and you from yours.
> 
> Man in Black, Vizzini: [they drink ]
> 
> Man in Black: You guessed wrong.
> 
> Vizzini: You only think I guessed wrong! That's what's so funny! I switched glasses when your back was turned! Ha ha! You fool! You fell victim to one of the classic blunders! The most famous is never get involved in a land war in Asia, but only slightly less well-known is this: never go in against a Sicilian when death is on the line! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! Ha ha ha...
> 
> Vizzini: [Vizzini stops suddenly, and falls dead to the right]
> 
> Buttercup: And to think, all that time it was your cup that was poisoned.
> 
> Man in Black: They were both poisoned. I spent the last few years building up an immunity to iocane powder.


The Princess Bride!

Did you have that memorized or did you google it?


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



SheedSoNasty said:


> The Princess Bride!
> 
> Did you have that memorized or did you google it?



I know it well enough to type it, but it would not have been word for word. It also would have been a lot of work


----------



## Paxil

*Re: deal coming soon*

Inconceivable!


----------



## Dan

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> I know it well enough to type it, but it would not have been word for word. It also would have been a lot of work


My name is Hapigo Montoya...you killed my draft pick...prepare to die!

you summa*****!


----------



## Kmurph

*Re: deal coming soon*



> Inconceivable!


You keep using that word....I do not think you know what it means....


"That's enough rhyming I mean it!"

"Anybody want a peanut?"

Andre the Giant...classic...

My kids love that show......


----------



## Paxil

*Re: deal coming soon*

I bought the DVD for my kids just so I could watch it again. =)


----------



## DamDweller

*Re: deal coming soon*

This thread is all over the place. Sometimes people bring it back to the original topic, but man it's still hard to read.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: deal coming soon*

There is no real topic as there is no stated information of any kind, not even in the original post.

This is a "non-thread".


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*



MARIS61 said:


> There is no real topic as there is no stated information of any kind, not even in the original post.
> 
> This is a "non-thread".


And if something does happen, will you eat crow?

Why can't you just take it for what it's worth? MM simply said that we should expect a deal to come. That was the whole point of this thread.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: deal coming soon*



SheedSoNasty said:


> And if something does happen, will you eat crow?
> 
> Why can't you just take it for what it's worth? MM simply said that we should expect a deal to come. That was the whole point of this thread.


Not trying to restart old debates, but I agree with MARIS61. if something happens MARIS61 doesn't have to eat crow because there was a 95% chance something was going to happen, regardless of someone having an "inside source". You don't need an "inside source" to know that the Blazers are probably going to be making trades this offseason. It would be more shocking if they didn't.

ok, i'm out again, have fun guys.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: deal coming soon*



SheedSoNasty said:


> And if something does happen, will you eat crow?
> 
> Why can't you just take it for what it's worth? MM simply said that we should expect a deal to come. That was the whole point of this thread.


Eat crow? Ick!

No, of course not.

MM stated the inevitable.

Given our picks, our contracts and our redundancy of players at certain positions, the fact KP has promised he is going to take action on many fronts, and the nature of the game, it's a given.

Now if he had said NO deal is coming soon, we'd have something to debate about.

Out of 700 replies to his thread has ANYONE said no deal is coming soon?


----------



## LameR

*Re: deal coming soon*

Byaah.


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: deal coming soon*



MARIS61 said:


> Eat crow? Ick!
> 
> Out of 700 replies to his thread has ANYONE said no deal is coming soon?


Jason Quick?

</yoink!>


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*

Bill Simmons:



> Greg Oden showed a little somethin'-somethin' down the stretch of OSU's come-from-behind win over Michigan. Seemed legitimately interested in the result of the game. I thought that was encouraging. And while we're here, I thoroughly enjoyed this e-mail from NYC reader Alex:
> 
> "I was watching 'The Princess Bride' on TV the other day and thought, what if Oden has been fooling all of us these past few months? Can't you imagine the following exchange in the NCAA Tournament?
> 
> "Greg Oden: You are wonderful.
> "Kevin Durant: Thank you; I've worked hard to become so.
> "Greg Oden: I admit it, you are better than I am.
> "Kevin Durant: Then why are you smiling?
> "Greg Oden: Because I know something you don't know.
> "Kevin Durant: And what is that?
> "Greg Oden: I ... am not left-handed.
> 
> (Tears the wrist guard off his right hand and immediately takes over the game.)


----------



## mgb

*Re: deal coming soon*

[First Man:] I think, I think I am, therefore I am, I think.

[Establishment:] Of course you are my bright little star,
I've miles
And miles
Of files
Pretty files of your forefather's fruit
and now to suit our
great computer,
You're magnetic ink.

[First Man:] I'm more than that, I know I am, at least, I think I must be.

[Inner Man:] There you go man, keep as cool as you can.
Face piles
And piles
Of trials
With smiles.
*It riles them to believe
that you perceive
the web they weave*
And keep on thinking free.


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*



mgb said:


> [First Man:] I think, I think I am, therefore I am, I think.
> 
> [Establishment:] Of course you are my bright little star,
> I've miles
> And miles
> Of files
> Pretty files of your forefather's fruit
> and now to suit our
> great computer,
> You're magnetic ink.
> 
> [First Man:] I'm more than that, I know I am, at least, I think I must be.
> 
> [Inner Man:] There you go man, keep as cool as you can.
> Face piles
> And piles
> Of trials
> With smiles.
> *It riles them to believe
> that you perceive
> the web they weave*
> And keep on thinking free.


A wonderful day
For passing my way.
Knock on my door
And even the score with your eyes.

Lovely to see you again my friend.
Walk along with me to the next bend.....


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: deal coming soon*

yea i doubt anything happens "soon"...we've been on hold for over a week..thats enough wait....blah


----------



## Dan

*Re: deal coming soon*



MAS RipCity said:


> yea i doubt anything happens "soon"...we've been on hold for over a week..thats enough wait....blah


we were told to wait too.


----------



## Paxil

*Re: deal coming soon*

This is the longest thread ever in this forum. The previous was 600 something posts. I think we can top 1000 unless someone gets it closed. Soon is relative isn't it? =)


----------



## Ed O

*Re: deal coming soon*



Hap said:


> we were told to wait too.


The whole point of this thread is meaningless.

Might MM know something? Sure.

Did anything happen "soon" after the thread was opened? No.

I don't begrudge him starting the thread (I've started sillier ones than this, I know) but it's not like he's actually added anything substantive... whether he knows anything or not isn't very relevant, because overblown speculation and unstated knowledge are equally good at stirring people up.

The fact is, though, that nothing happened "soon" after this thread was opened.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Ed O said:


> The whole point of this thread is meaningless.
> 
> Might MM know something? Sure.
> 
> Did anything happen "soon" after the thread was opened? No.
> 
> I don't begrudge him starting the thread (I've started sillier ones than this, I know) but it's not like he's actually added anything substantive... whether he knows anything or not isn't very relevant, because overblown speculation and unstated knowledge are equally good at stirring people up.
> 
> The fact is, though, that nothing happened "soon" after this thread was opened.
> 
> Ed O.


some of us were told of what the deal contains, and if it happens as he told us, we'll let you know. If he was wrong, we'll let you know. If no trade happens, it'll be obvious.


----------



## talman

*Re: deal coming soon*

So Hap if it goes down as you've been told, how would you rate it on a scale of 1 to 10?


----------



## Ed O

*Re: deal coming soon*



Hap said:


> some of us were told of what the deal contains, and if it happens as he told us, we'll let you know. If he was wrong, we'll let you know. If no trade happens, it'll be obvious.


Who cares, though, really? Are we supposed to be impressed he has a source? 

I believe he knows someone. He probably even knows something in this case.

But it doesn't matter. At all. Because the IMPORTANT part of what he said--the part that not everyone knew--is the "soon" part. And the "soon" part is past. He was wrong.

That there's going to be a trade? Big deal. Would anyone have bet anything as a Blazers fan that there wasn't going to be a trade before the draft? Zach and Jack have both been rumored for some time, with the speculation reaching into almost every media source.

Like I said: I believe him. I was interested, though, in the *temporal* nature of his claim. And since that turned out to be incorrect... it just doesn't matter.

Ed O.


----------



## Blazed

*Re: deal coming soon*

Exactly Ed. I think MM should be banned until the day after the draft for jerking everyone around.


----------



## barfo

*Re: deal coming soon*



Hap said:


> some of us were told of what the deal contains, and if it happens as he told us, we'll let you know. If he was wrong, we'll let you know. If no trade happens, it'll be obvious.


I don't have any problem believing MM (and Hap) know something, but that's utterly useless to me. Kevin Pritchard knows something too, and he doesn't tell me anything either. Having MM know it doesn't really change the situation any. For me, I mean. I'm happy for MM and Hap that they are in the know.

barfo


----------



## TLo

*Re: deal coming soon*

MM and Hap don't know squat. They have no more inside information than the rest of us.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: deal coming soon*



Ed O said:


> Who cares, though, really? Are we supposed to be impressed he has a source?
> 
> I believe he knows someone. He probably even knows something in this case.
> 
> But it doesn't matter. At all. Because the IMPORTANT part of what he said--the part that not everyone knew--is the "soon" part. And the "soon" part is past. He was wrong.
> 
> That there's going to be a trade? Big deal. Would anyone have bet anything as a Blazers fan that there wasn't going to be a trade before the draft? Zach and Jack have both been rumored for some time, with the speculation reaching into almost every media source.
> 
> Like I said: I believe him. I was interested, though, in the *temporal* nature of his claim. And since that turned out to be incorrect... it just doesn't matter.
> 
> Ed O.


Agree . . . the whole premis of the thread was something was coming soon. I even looked past the point that nothing else was mentioned because at least MM clued us in that it was soon. 

Well it didn't happen soon, so really there is nothing left here . . .


----------



## CrGiants

*Re: deal coming soon*

I'd seen it mentioned where part of the reason nothing was finalized and announced was because of some unspoken rule that deals aren't announced during the Finals. Well, that didn't stop the T-Wolves and Rockets from making a deal.


----------



## barfo

*Re: deal coming soon*



CrGiants said:


> I'd seen it mentioned where part of the reason nothing was finalized and announced was because of some unspoken rule that deals aren't announced during the Finals. Well, that didn't stop the T-Wolves and Rockets from making a deal.


Yeah, and I bet those GMs will never get invited to any GM parties anymore.

barfo


----------



## Mateo

*Re: deal coming soon*



CrGiants said:


> I'd seen it mentioned where part of the reason nothing was finalized and announced was because of some unspoken rule that deals aren't announced during the Finals. Well, that didn't stop the T-Wolves and Rockets from making a deal.


They made it the day after the finals were over. Then a couple days later the Raptors and Detroit made a trade.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: deal coming soon*

Rich Bucher just said on Sportscenter that he wouldnt be surprised to see Kobe traded to Chicago before the draft.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2906373


----------



## barfo

*Re: deal coming soon*



B_&_B said:


> Rich Bucher just said on Sportscenter that he wouldnt be surprised to see Kobe traded to Chicago before the draft.http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2906373


I was just over to the Lakers board, and it seems there is a video where Kobe says nasty things about the lakers and that he'll be a Bull next season. Or something like that. I was too busy laughing gleefully to get the whole story.

barfo


----------



## Dan

*Re: deal coming soon*



talman said:


> So Hap if it goes down as you've been told, how would you rate it on a scale of 1 to 10?


eh...about a 6.


----------



## Dan

*Re: deal coming soon*



TLo said:


> MM and Hap don't know squat. They have no more inside information than the rest of us.


Keep believing that, and just do it.


----------



## barfo

*Re: deal coming soon*



Hap said:


> eh...about a 6.


Is that where 10 is best, or 1 is best?

Would you say you are happier about what's going out, or coming in?

Is it more or less exciting than the Telfair/Ratliff trade?

barfo


----------



## Dan

*Re: deal coming soon*



barfo said:


> Is that where 10 is best, or 1 is best?
> 
> Would you say you are happier about what's going out, or coming in?
> 
> Is it more or less exciting than the Telfair/Ratliff trade?
> 
> barfo


Let's put it this way.

If the one "lesser" trade goes through, I'd put it at a 6. I think it's more exciting than the Telfair one, only because of what is returned in a stronger draft. 

The 2nd trade, if it goes through would be a "woah...thats a really nice trade/howd we con them" trade, of about an 8 if it goes as has been suggested. 

overall, I'd say the two are a 6 because I'm kind of a pessimistic person.


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: deal coming soon*

So are they two separate deals that might both happen, or one among the two? You don't have to answer this question if you deem unworthy. 


> Let's put it this way.
> 
> If the one "lesser" trade goes through, I'd put it at a 6. I think it's more exciting than the Telfair one, only because of what is returned in a stronger draft.


So it might be safe to assume a draft pick is involved? Most likely lottery?



> The 2nd trade, if it goes through would be a "woah...thats a really nice trade/howd we con them" trade, of about an 8 if it goes as has been suggested.


Not sure what to make of this....



> overall, I'd say the two are a 6 because I'm kind of a pessimistic person.


You better be a pessimist. After the build up this deal is getting, I want nothing less than an 8...even if all of us fans are partly responsible for the length of this thread. :biggrin:


----------



## Spoolie Gee

*Re: deal coming soon*

I had a feeling this was 2 trades. I think the first one is something like Jack/Webster for Williams/#11. Im guessing the second one is Ben Gordon/filler and #9 coming to Portland for Zach and something we get in the first trade like the lotto pick and maybe a future first. But with Kobe wanting to go to the Bulls Im wondering if Chicago would have our trade as a fallback right now.

Either that or the second one is a trade with the Pistons.

Just speculating since this thread is worthless anyway, lol.


----------



## barfo

*Re: deal coming soon*



Spoolie Gee said:


> I had a feeling this was 2 trades. I think the first one is something like Jack/Webster for Williams/#11. Im guessing the second one is Ben Gordon/filler and #9 coming to Portland for Zach and something we get in the first trade like the lotto pick and maybe a future first. But with Kobe wanting to go to the Bulls Im wondering if Chicago would have our trade as a fallback right now.


The first one sounds plausible.

But you think the second trade is Zach and #11 and a future pick for Ben Gordon, #9, and crap?

That doesn't sound like an "8" to me. That sounds like a "3".

barfo


----------



## Spoolie Gee

*Re: deal coming soon*

Seriously?

Well, I think Ben Gordon would be a perfect fit on our team with his shooting ability and you could start him with Roy in the backcourt. That'd be a very versatile and explosive duo and really compliments our frontcourt well.

Roy/Sergio
Gordon/Jones
Williams/Ime/Outlaw
Aldridge/Outlaw
Oden/Pryz/LaFrenz

Maybe try to move up a couple spots using the #9 pick and second rounders/cash to land one of B. Wright, Horford or Noah for a backup 4. One of those 3-7 teams will target someone like Hawes and be able to get him at 9. Or take one of the many SF prospects.

Use the MLE on Blake so we have a vet PG for insurance.

I dunno, I really like that team.


----------



## Ed O

*Re: deal coming soon*

Since this is the thread of a thousand tangents, I will say that I think Ben Gordon could fit in pretty well in Portland... he can guard the point guard while having Roy be the primary ballhandler. If Gordon's ever going to emerge as a star, it's going to be in that kind of setup, I think.

The Chicago trade options seem to be numerous, but the salary-matching aspects of it seems to be a bit of a hangup...

Ed O.


----------



## Spoolie Gee

*Re: deal coming soon*



Ed O said:


> The Chicago trade options seem to be numerous, but the salary-matching aspects of it seems to be a bit of a hangup...
> 
> Ed O.


Yea I was worried about that too. Chicago doesnt have any bad contracts that can be used as filler. They'd have to send us Gordon, Duhon, Griffen and Viktor. That's a lot of players but Griffen can be cut. Duhon has some value and would be a nice backup PG plus it would eliminate the need for Blake, freeing up the MLE. VK can either get cut or be a backup 4.


----------



## Spoolie Gee

*Re: deal coming soon*

Hmm maybe getting Kobe would make it more likey that they'd trade for Zach because the Bulls would have to include Ben Wallace to make the salaries match with Kobe. With Bryant they wouldnt need Gordon but would have a huge hole in the front court. They could then draft Hawes and/or sign Magliore.

Hinrich
Kobe
T. Thomas
Zach
Magliore


----------



## NateBishop3

*Re: deal coming soon*



barfo said:


> The first one sounds plausible.
> 
> But you think the second trade is Zach and #11 and a future pick for Ben Gordon, #9, and crap?
> 
> That doesn't sound like an "8" to me. That sounds like a "3".
> 
> barfo


I don't think it sounds like a 3, but I also don't think it's a "woah...thats a really nice trade/howd we con them".

I'd put a deal for Josh Howard, Luol Deng, or Andre Iguodala in that category.


----------



## Dan

*Re: deal coming soon*



yuyuza1 said:


> So are they two separate deals that might both happen, or one among the two? You don't have to answer this question if you deem unworthy.


as it always is, there could be one, there could be two. there could be none.



> So it might be safe to assume a draft pick is involved? Most likely lottery?


well, yes and no. I think one of them was engineered in order to obtain a 2nd lotto pick, but not necessarily itself including one. It depends on all groups involved. It might just be a player for player swap, or a player + player for player + (eventually) pick. 

thats why I put it at a 6. 


> Not sure what to make of this....


To me, I think the 2nd trade is the better of the two trades (as told to me). But it's not a "we got a sure-fire stud!!!" that some fans think that we could get for Zach, or that we SHOULD get for Zach.


> You better be a pessimist. After the build up this deal is getting, I want nothing less than an 8...even if all of us fans are partly responsible for the length of this thread. :biggrin:


There might be more to the trade (or, obviously, it could be crap) too. If both trades go down (as Ive been told) I'd be happy with them, but more for who's going than who's coming.


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: deal coming soon*



Ed O said:


> The Chicago trade options seem to be numerous, but the salary-matching aspects of it seems to be a bit of a hangup...
> 
> Ed O.


I don't think so. After July 1, Chicago's payroll will be around $48M, and with inflation, the cap will be around $58M, so they could possibly absorb Zach's salary. If needed, an addition of Vik or Duhon would suffice.

Since this is after the draft, exchanging picks might be an issue.

http://www.storytellerscontracts.info/resources/07-08salaries.htm


----------



## Ed O

*Re: deal coming soon*



yuyuza1 said:


> Since this is after the draft, exchanging picks might be an issue.


Yep. That's what I'm thinking, too. Doesn't mean it can't happen, of course, but the timing on it all is just odd.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O

*Re: deal coming soon*



Hap said:


> If both trades go down (as Ive been told) I'd be happy with them, but more for who's going than who's coming.


Ugh. This is the worst thing I've read in this thread...

Ed O.


----------



## Dan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Ed O said:


> Ugh. This is the worst thing I've read in this thread...
> 
> Ed O.


It's not what you think Ed. It's not like the trade is Zach for Theo Ratliff and the 5th pick. Actually, that'd be good one actually..well, a decent one. 

It's not like it's a "Oh man, I'm happy we're trading Zach for Theo Ratliff and Bostons 32nd pick!" thing. 

It's more of a "well, we were able to upgrade X into X+1" and a little more of a "I can't believe we traded X and got as much as we did, even though I'm not a huge fan of the player coming in, he's still a good player". 

know what I mean?


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: deal coming soon*



Ed O said:


> Who cares, though, really? Are we supposed to be impressed he has a source?
> 
> I believe he knows someone. He probably even knows something in this case.
> 
> But it doesn't matter. At all. Because the IMPORTANT part of what he said--the part that not everyone knew--is the "soon" part. And the "soon" part is past. He was wrong.
> 
> That there's going to be a trade? Big deal. Would anyone have bet anything as a Blazers fan that there wasn't going to be a trade before the draft? Zach and Jack have both been rumored for some time, with the speculation reaching into almost every media source.
> 
> Like I said: I believe him. I was interested, though, in the *temporal* nature of his claim. And since that turned out to be incorrect... it just doesn't matter.
> 
> Ed O.


Here I go agreeing with Ed O. again.

This thread is the biggest waste of time and space I've ever seen on this board.

Why Nightfly hasn't closed it for "having run it's course" like he does with most of my harmless threads completely baffles me. :whoknows: 

(See my Smilies Only thread for reference)


----------



## Zybot

*Re: deal coming soon*



TLo said:


> MM and Hap don't know squat. They have no more inside information than the rest of us.


I also have a source, God, and he said it was okay to reveal what I know. See last night I had a dream that the Blazers picked Oden with #1 and also had the #12 and #17 picks. I don't know exactly what is going out, but I would definitely put this trade at a 5. :biggrin: 

MM, see what you are doing to us poor Blazer fans!!!!


----------



## Mateo

*Re: deal coming soon*

A source tells me that the Blazers are considering participating in the upcoming NBA draft. I'm also hearing that they will enter the 2007/2008 NBA season. The rumor that they will sell hotdogs at the games is, unfortunately, unconfirmed at this time.


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: deal coming soon*

Thanks for heads up, Hap. Your last sentence makes it seem like either Darius might be involved. 

My guess, however: Jack + Martell + 2008 pick for first trade for Marvin + 11, and a Zach for Gordon + 2008 Chicago pick swap in th second one. I really like this because it gives us solid depth at positions of need.


----------



## Ed O

*Re: deal coming soon*



Hap said:


> It's more of a "well, we were able to upgrade X into X+1" and a little more of a "I can't believe we traded X and got as much as we did, even though I'm not a huge fan of the player coming in, he's still a good player".
> 
> know what I mean?


I think so. Thanks for the clarification of the massive cloud of noninformation 

Ed O.


----------



## Dan

*Re: deal coming soon*



yuyuza1 said:


> Thanks for heads up, Hap. Your last sentence makes it seem like either Darius might be involved.
> 
> My guess, however: Jack + Martell + 2008 pick for first trade for Marvin + 11, and a Zach for Gordon + 2008 Chicago pick swap in th second one. I really like this because it gives us solid depth at positions of need.


as far as I know, Darius isn't involved.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: deal coming soon*



yuyuza1 said:


> Thanks for heads up, Hap. Your last sentence makes it seem like _*either Darius*_ might be involved.


_*EITHER* Darius?!!!_

It's worse than I suspected.

Apparently we are stuck with *2* Darius's. :biggrin:


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: deal coming soon*

I was going to type in _either Darius or Zach_, but I saw that Hap had mentioned Zach's name in his post.


----------



## Sug

*Re: deal coming soon*



yuyuza1 said:


> Thanks for heads up, Hap. Your last sentence makes it seem like *either* Darius might be involved.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Man I hope it is the "bad" Darius. So when will the priest perform said ritual?
> 
> The priest is all
> :yay: UGGA BOOGA MOOGA REMOVA DA BAD DARIUS! :yay:
> 
> The Bad Darius gets all
> :curse: BLAH MAK DOF MOR RO DING DONG :curse: (That was speaking in tounges)
> 
> The people circled around Darius start to chant:
> "When I say bad Darius you say go!"
> 
> "Bad Darius" :twave:
> "Go"
> 
> "Bad Darius" :twave:
> "Go"
> 
> Then all of the sudden the Bad Darius comes shooting out of the mortal form of Darius, which is really just the "good" Darius left.
> 
> :devil_2: The Bad Darius is all "You have made me angry and now you must PAY!" So all the sudden 16 Steverenos come running out and one of them hands the Bad Darius a crown.
> 
> :allhail:
> 
> As they worship him the Vice President walks in and says to all of the Blazer fans trying to remove the Bad Darius to go  themselves for trying to remove his son.
> 
> He is then escorted out by Danny Ainge and Doc Rivers who say "I thought we had deal for the #1 pick" :lucky:
> 
> Just then Chuck Norris breaks in through the window and says that the bad Darius needs to leave because it is good for America! :usa:
> 
> It appears that the Bad Darius is just about to leave when all of the sudden Pac Man Jones shows up and throws a bunch of money in the air :fball:
> 
> Everyone goes CRAZY :jump: :jump: :jump:
> 
> The Bad Darius jumps back into the "Good" Darius and starts dancing :dpepper:
> 
> David Stern appears from behind a curtin with Billy Hunter and they are arguing :argue:
> 
> A team of lawyers and Darius's agent appear and begin to talk a lot :rules: :makeadeal
> 
> In the end Darius is left in Portland with his fanbois worshiping him
> :allhail:
> 
> and Jason Quick hating him :reporter:
> 
> Oh and this post has as much information as any other in this thread
> :lol:
> 
> -Sug


----------



## NateBishop3

*Re: deal coming soon*



Sug said:


> yuyuza1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for heads up, Hap. Your last sentence makes it seem like *either* Darius might be involved.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Man I hope it is the "bad" Darius. So when will the priest perform said ritual?
> 
> The priest is all
> :yay: UGGA BOOGA MOOGA REMOVA DA BAD DARIUS! :yay:
> 
> The Bad Darius gets all
> :curse: BLAH MAK DOF MOR RO DING DONG :curse: (That was speaking in tounges)
> 
> The people circled around Darius start to chant:
> "When I say bad Darius you say go!"
> 
> "Bad Darius" :twave:
> "Go"
> 
> "Bad Darius" :twave:
> "Go"
> 
> Then all of the sudden the Bad Darius comes shooting out of the mortal form of Darius, which is really just the "good" Darius left.
> 
> :devil_2: The Bad Darius is all "You have made me angry and now you must PAY!" So all the sudden 16 Steverenos come running out and one of them hands the Bad Darius a crown.
> 
> :allhail:
> 
> As they worship him the Vice President walks in and says to all of the Blazer fans trying to remove the Bad Darius to go  themselves for trying to remove his son.
> 
> He is then escorted out by Danny Ainge and Doc Rivers who say "I thought we had deal for the #1 pick" :lucky:
> 
> Just then Chuck Norris breaks in through the window and says that the bad Darius needs to leave because it is good for America! :usa:
> 
> It appears that the Bad Darius is just about to leave when all of the sudden Pac Man Jones shows up and throws a bunch of money in the air :fball:
> 
> Everyone goes CRAZY :jump: :jump: :jump:
> 
> The Bad Darius jumps back into the "Good" Darius and starts dancing :dpepper:
> 
> David Stern appears from behind a curtin with Billy Hunter and they are arguing :argue:
> 
> A team of lawyers and Darius's agent appear and begin to talk a lot :rules: :makeadeal
> 
> In the end Darius is left in Portland with his fanbois worshiping him
> :allhail:
> 
> and Jason Quick hating him :reporter:
> 
> Oh and this post has as much information as any other in this thread
> :lol:
> 
> -Sug
> 
> 
> 
> If there was an award for using the most smilies in one post, I think you just won it by a landslide.
Click to expand...


----------



## ebott

*Re: deal coming soon*

I couldn't even read the post. I kept getting distrated by the smileys. I wonder if I have ADD.


----------



## Dan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Ed O said:


> I think so. Thanks for the clarification of the massive cloud of noninformation
> 
> Ed O.


Anytime Ed.


----------



## majic_sean

*Re: deal coming soon*

A reliable source has told me Kevin Garnett wants to come play with Oden. Not really..but he could play SF and we could have the 3 towers. Would Minny take Randolph, ____ and 2nd rounders? Then we could win a championship next year and all have a party at Pioneer Square.:yay:


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

*Re: deal coming soon*

Here are my new 2 guesses...

Jack for #11.

Zach and Dickau for J-Rich(Or Al Harrington), Foyle and #18.


----------



## TLo

*Re: deal coming soon*

Zach and Darius for Kobe.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: deal coming soon*



TLo said:


> Zach and Darius for Kobe.


And who would you trade Kobe for, 'cause there's no way in the world a rapist will be given a Blazers jersey while KP is here.


----------



## Verro

*Re: deal coming soon*

Lets get real...

Getting the #1 pick was a PR godsend for the Blazers. They're getting tons of national press with tags such as "Who will Portland select Oden or Durant?". The debate is a large part of renewed interest within Portland as well, becoming one of the more overheard topics. Finally, after seeing the Oden vs Durant fan site, was there ever a question they wouldn't milk this for all it was worth.

KP isn't going to kill the golden goose by trading Zach for a SF and thus totally tipping his hand a second before he has to. If he does have a Zach deal, it will be sat on until the draft.


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*



Verro said:


> Lets get real...
> 
> Getting the #1 pick was a PR godsend for the Blazers. They're getting tons of national press with tags such as "Who will Portland select Oden or Durant?". The debate is a large part of renewed interest within Portland as well, becoming one of the more overheard topics. Finally, after seeing the Oden vs Durant fan site, was there ever a question they wouldn't milk this for all it was worth.
> 
> KP isn't going to kill the golden goose by trading Zach for a SF and thus totally tipping his hand a second before he has to. If he does have a Zach deal, it will be sat on until the draft.


_Very_ good point.


----------



## PorterIn2004

*Re: deal coming soon*

I love the irony of the thread title and the fact that we're now 10 days and _50 pages_ removed from the initial post. 

That said, "soon" is a very relative term. I'd just love to hit the fast-forward button on this draft, though!


----------



## Public Defender

*Re: deal coming soon*



Sug said:


> yuyuza1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for heads up, Hap. Your last sentence makes it seem like *either* Darius might be involved.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Man I hope it is the "bad" Darius. So when will the priest perform said ritual?
> 
> The priest is all
> :yay: UGGA BOOGA MOOGA REMOVA DA BAD DARIUS! :yay:
> 
> The Bad Darius gets all
> :curse: BLAH MAK DOF MOR RO DING DONG :curse: (That was speaking in tounges)
> 
> ........
> 
> Oh and this post has as much information as any other in this thread
> :lol:
> 
> -Sug
> 
> 
> 
> While I disagree with your closing comment, I have to say that this post is one of the funniest I've read in a long time. In fact, possibly the funniest non-barfo post ever.
Click to expand...


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: deal coming soon*

roll on roll on 10 days to go


----------



## c_note

*Re: deal coming soon*

Motion to change thread title to "deal coming.............(pause for deep breath)............"

Hehe.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



PorterIn2004 said:


> I love the irony of the thread title and the fact that we're now 10 days and _50 pages_ removed from the initial post.
> 
> That said, "soon" is a very relative term. I'd just love to hit the fast-forward button on this draft, though!


At this point, Draft Day itself qualifies as "soon". I personally don't think anything's gonna happen until then. IF then.

PBF


----------



## rx2web

*Re: deal coming soon*

Didn't Kevin Pritchard in one of his interviews say that they wouldn't make/announce a deal of any kind till at least 48 hours before the draft? I coulda sworn that I heard that.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> At this point, Draft Day itself qualifies as "soon". I personally don't think anything's gonna happen until then. IF then.
> 
> PBF


This is a serious change in tune for you, PBF. Just because MM's trade hasn't gone down, doesn't mean we arent going to be making moves. I think there is still a very high probability of something happening. We have 4 second round picks, and have some nice players we wouldn't mind moving and a GM who reportedly wants another lottery pick. The odds are certainly in our favor to make at least one trade, but most of these moves don't happen until right before or on draft day. Even if something has been arranged already, it may be contingent on a certain player being available at a certain spot, or simply just won't be announced until draft day. We don't need any inside sources to think this situation out logically.

On a somewhat different topic, check out this quote from ESPN Insider today: 

_Jun 18 - ESPN.com's Chad Ford has a new mock draft coming out on Tuesday, and he'll have a new player at the No. 3 position for the Atlanta Hawks.
For his next version, Al Horford will replace Brandan Wright. Sources say Horford is the Hawks' favorite at the moment -- though they could still trade the pick._

http://proxy.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors

If this is true, perhaps we still have a shot at Conley, Jr. if we want him. Also, what does this mean for Atlanta? Are they happy with a Crittenton or a Acie Law at #11, or is their a Jarrett Jack trade in their future? Of course, maybe someone is just sending Chad Ford a smokescreen...


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> This is a serious change in tune for you, PBF. Just because MM's trade hasn't gone down, doesn't mean we arent going to be making moves.


I didn't mean to imply that we wouldn't be making moves. Just that whatever is going on is being kept under super-high-density wraps and, consequently, people probably shouldn't be holding their breath for an announcement before or even during the draft. Whatever is going on may well have post-draft implications vs. pre-draft. We *think* the Blazers are angling for another 1st rounder, and we *speculate* that their strategy for getting one would require trading someone of high value (a reasonable speculation, IMO). But as of yet we (meaning the vast majority of the Blazers fans on these forums) have no tangible information that someone of high value is in fact being traded, nor that any such trade (if real) is necessarily linked to the Blazers' angling for another 1st round pick. What I am saying is that whatever it is that has been agreed to in principle may or may not materialize before the draft.



> I think there is still a very high probability of something happening. We have 4 second round picks, and have some nice players we wouldn't mind moving and a GM who reportedly wants another lottery pick. The odds are certainly in our favor to make at least one trade, but most of these moves don't happen until right before or on draft day. Even if something has been arranged already, it may be contingent on a certain player being available at a certain spot, or simply just won't be announced until draft day. We don't need any inside sources to think this situation out logically.


I agree with this. The Blazers apparently have the desire and means to accomplish some moves before / on draft day. I'm just saying that, while we have a few "dots" of information about what's going on, we may be letting our speculation connect them incorrectly.

EDIT:

Maybe I can illustrate my reservation better another way: Right now it seems like most of the speculation revolves around one or more big names being traded to someone back East for at least one other big name and another 1st round pick.

What if the deal that has been agreed to in principle (via MM and TBpup), that doesn't involve another team in the Northwest Division (via TBpup), and that nets us another 1st round pick (numerous sources have hinted at, but at this point is primarily speculation) is nothing more than Jack to Atlanta for their #11 pick? Yes, this would be executed before/on Draft Day, and *probably* announced before it is executed, but not *necessarily*. It could well be announced executed after the fact.

Likewise, what if the deal that has been agreed to in principle, that doesn't involve another team in the Northwest Division, actually *does* involve one or more big names going out and/or one or more big names coming back? It wouldn't necessarily involve the acquisition of another 1st round pick for us, and wouldn't necessarily have to be announced before/on Draft Day.

What I am saying is that there is a lot of white-space between the dots of "info" we have received, that more info is required to be able to validate or invalidate the connections that have been speculated on so far, and that THAT info may or may not actually be available before or even during the draft due to it being kept under heavy wraps.

PBF


----------



## hasoos

*Re: deal coming soon*

Soon...like George Bush leaving office soon, or the Pizza is going to be here in a half an hour soon?


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*

Or... say its a step 2 process

JJ for the #11... is step 1

and we then take that #11 and trade it in step #2


specualtion was once Zach for Richard Jefferson and the #17... with Thorn not wanting to give up the #17.. so we simplyu exchange the #11 for the #17

all in all... 
Zach and Jack OUT
RJ and the #17 IN

with some specualting that we may get Marvin williams if we give out another player eg. Martell or Joel
e.g. Jack + Martell gets us #11 + Marvin


I am thinking the #11 could be involved in another deal


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*

Sure would be nice to know what the definition of the word "soon" is, wouldn't it?

All I can say is that I'm not holding my breath from now 'til Draft Day.

PBF


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*

Or... say its a step 2 process

JJ for the #11... is step 1

and we then take that #11 and trade it in step #2


specualtion was once Zach for Richard Jefferson and the #17... with Thorn not wanting to give up the #17.. so we simply exchange the #11 for the #17

all in all... 
Zach and Jack OUT
RJ and the #17 IN

with some specualting that we may get Marvin Williams if we give out another player eg. Martell or Joel
e.g. Jack + Martell gets us #11 + Marvin


I am thinking the #11 could be involved in another deal (if indeed we are getting it) :wink:


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: deal coming soon*



hasoos said:


> Soon...like George Bush leaving office soon, or the Pizza is going to be here in a half an hour soon?



Soon as in the next deal the Blazers make was the one he was talking about. :biggrin:


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Trader Ed said:


> Or... say its a step 2 process
> 
> JJ for the #11... is step 1
> 
> and we then take that #11 and trade it in step #2
> 
> 
> specualtion was once Zach for Richard Jefferson and the #17... with Thorn not wanting to give up the #17.. so we simply exchange the #11 for the #17
> 
> all in all...
> Zach and Jack OUT
> RJ and the #17 IN
> 
> with some specualting that we may get Marvin Williams if we give out another player eg. Martell or Joel
> e.g. Jack + Martell gets us #11 + Marvin
> 
> 
> I am thinking the #11 could be involved in another deal (if indeed we are getting it) :wink:


Whole lotta speculatin' goin' on.

PBF


----------



## NateBishop3

*Re: deal coming soon*



Trader Ed said:


> Or... say its a step 2 process
> 
> JJ for the #11... is step 1
> 
> and we then take that #11 and trade it in step #2
> 
> 
> specualtion was once Zach for Richard Jefferson and the #17... with Thorn not wanting to give up the #17.. so we simply exchange the #11 for the #17
> 
> all in all...
> Zach and Jack OUT
> RJ and the #17 IN
> 
> with some specualting that we may get Marvin Williams if we give out another player eg. Martell or Joel
> e.g. Jack + Martell gets us #11 + Marvin
> 
> 
> I am thinking the #11 could be involved in another deal (if indeed we are getting it) :wink:


I guess the part I don't understand is why you exchange the 11th for the 17th. Is this because NJ wouldn't do the deal unless the 11th was involved? I'd much rather just trade Zach for RJ and keep the 11th.


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*



NateBishop3 said:


> I guess the part I don't understand is why you exchange the 11th for the 17th. Is this because NJ wouldn't do the deal unless the 11th was involved? I'd much rather just trade Zach for RJ and keep the 11th.



correcto mundo... IMHO anyways


----------



## Hype #9

*Rumor: 610 WIP Radio in Philadelphia*

According to 610 WIP Radio in Philadelphia:

To Sixers: 
11th Pick 
Marvin Williams 

To Hawks: 
12th Pick 
21st pick 
Andre Miller 
Rodney Carney

http://www.hawksquawk.net/forums/sh...7&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=&fpart=1#229077


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*

Let's remove the 11 and 12 picks so we can evaluate this thing:

Marvin Williams for Andre Miller, the 21st pick, and Rodney Carney.

Hmm.

Then Rodney Carney + the 21st for Marvin Williams.

Atlanta takes the contract of Miller off of their hands. He's somewhat of a throw in.

On the surface it looks as though Atlanta screws over Philly, but then again, Atlanta is giving up the best player in the deal in Williams. Philly probably sees their PGOTF at #12, so they don't really need Miller anymore. 

I like it. 

After the summer, the Sixers will have Williams and Law without giving up Korver or Iguodala.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Rumor: 610 WIP Radio in Philadelphia*



Hype #9 said:


> According to 610 WIP Radio in Philadelphia:
> 
> To Sixers:
> 11th Pick
> Marvin Williams
> 
> To Hawks:
> 12th Pick
> 21st pick
> Andre Miller
> Rodney Carney
> 
> http://www.hawksquawk.net/forums/sh...7&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=&fpart=1#229077



I think that would be a really dumb trade for Philly.


----------



## Reep

*Re: Rumor: 610 WIP Radio in Philadelphia*



Hype #9 said:


> According to 610 WIP Radio in Philadelphia:
> 
> To Sixers:
> 11th Pick
> Marvin Williams
> 
> To Hawks:
> 12th Pick
> 21st pick
> Andre Miller
> Rodney Carney
> 
> http://www.hawksquawk.net/forums/sh...7&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=&fpart=1#229077


I didn't check, but I'm pretty sure MM's deal involved the Blazers.:biggrin: 

If this one is true, it would/could remove the Hawks and Sixers as trade partners. I'm not sure I get why Atlanta does this unless they have really given up on Marvin. Andre would be a good point guard for now, but you are giving away quite a bit of potential in this one.



mediocre man said:


> I think that would be a really dumb trade for Philly.


Hmmm. Why?

Sixers aren't winning anything now, and they trade away a vet PG for a [TWEENER ALERT] future 3/4 talent [/TWEENER ALERT]. For a rebuilding team, I think this trade doesn't look so bad--if you like Williams.


----------



## NateBishop3

*Re: deal coming soon*

hmmmm..... Andre Miller, Josh Childress, and the 12th for Zach and Jack? :biggrin:


----------



## graybeard

*Re: Rumor: 610 WIP Radio in Philadelphia*



Hype #9 said:


> According to 610 WIP Radio in Philadelphia:
> 
> To Sixers:
> 11th Pick
> Marvin Williams
> 
> To Hawks:
> 12th Pick
> 21st pick
> Andre Miller
> Rodney Carney
> 
> http://www.hawksquawk.net/forums/sh...7&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=&fpart=1#229077


 This deal is not even close to working on RealGM.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Rumor: 610 WIP Radio in Philadelphia*



Reep said:


> I didn't check, but I'm pretty sure MM's deal involved the Blazers.:biggrin:
> 
> If this one is true, it would/could remove the Hawks and Sixers as trade partners. I'm not sure I get why Atlanta does this unless they have really given up on Marvin. Andre would be a good point guard for now, but you are giving away quite a bit of potential in this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Why?
> 
> Sixers aren't winning anything now, and they trade away a vet PG for a [TWEENER ALERT] future 3/4 talent [/TWEENER ALERT]. For a rebuilding team, I think this trade doesn't look so bad--if you like Williams.




If you are rebuilding, why would you give up a draft pick in a deep draft to move up one spot. Williams might be better significantly better some day, but right now he's really not all that much better than Carney.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



NateBishop3 said:


> hmmmm..... Andre Miller, Josh Childress, and the 12th for Zach and Jack? :biggrin:


Could they flip him under the CBA?


----------



## Samuel

*Re: Rumor: 610 WIP Radio in Philadelphia*



graybeard said:


> This deal is not even close to working on RealGM.


Throw in Johnson or Wright and it works. It's quite close to working...


----------



## Oldmangrouch

*Re: deal coming soon*



Ed O said:


> Ugh. This is the worst thing I've read in this thread...
> 
> Ed O.


:banghead: :whofarted 

Be patient....there are 10 more days and lord knows how many posts to come!


----------



## NateBishop3

*Re: deal coming soon*

Ok... so here's the important question.

MM, does this trade effect the one you heard about?


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



NateBishop3 said:


> Ok... so here's the important question.
> 
> MM, does this trade effect the one you heard about?




The one I heard about wasn't a rumor, and this one appears to be just that. So no matter what the answer would be no.


----------



## ryanjend22

*Re: deal coming soon*

"i don't believe you, you need more people"
- jay-z


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



ryanjend22 said:


> "i don't believe you, you need more people"
> - jay-z



I'm rubber and you're glue, everything bounces off me and sticks to you.
-every grade school kid in America


----------



## Verro

*Re: Rumor: 610 WIP Radio in Philadelphia*



graybeard said:


> This deal is not even close to working on RealGM.


Well this would work I guess, with the #11 heading to Portland and #12 to Atl:
http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...2995~3011~557~2768~1017&teams=22~22~1~1~20~20


----------



## Blazed

*Re: deal coming soon*

MM, does KP saying Zach is a part of this teams future and their not trading him vibe with the trade you heard about?


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



Blazed said:


> MM, does KP saying Zach is a part of this teams future and their not trading him vibe with the trade you heard about?




If anyone seriously thinks Zach isn't being shopped that person is sadly mistaken. No way Zach's on this team next year.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> If anyone seriously thinks Zach isn't being shopped that person is sadly mistaken. No way Zach's on this team next year.


There's a difference between a player being shopped and a deal actually going through. What if KP doesn't like the return he'd get for Zach?


----------



## ebott

*Re: deal coming soon*

MM - Any further word as to a time line on the deal? Or are we just gonna wait knowing that a big deal will happen some time between now and when the season starts.


----------



## ebott

*Re: deal coming soon*



MARIS61 said:


> Why Nightfly hasn't closed it for "having run it's course" like he does with most of my harmless threads completely baffles me. :whoknows:


[joke]It's probably because Nightfly knows this thread isn't harmless and he likes to see us suffer [/joke]


----------



## ebott

*Re: deal coming soon*



Hap said:


> It's more of a "well, we were able to upgrade X into X+1" and a little more of a "I can't believe we traded X and got as much as we did, even though I'm not a huge fan of the player coming in, he's still a good player".
> 
> know what I mean?


Yes, I do know what you mean. So with this clue we can narrow who this trade is for. We have to go through all of Hap's previous posts and find the players that Hap doesn't like but he would begrudgingly admit are good players.

Any ideas?


----------



## Reep

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> If anyone seriously thinks Zach isn't being shopped that person is sadly mistaken. No way Zach's on this team next year.


Is that "no way" as in "I don't think he will be on the team" or "no way (100% wink, wink) Zach's on this team next year." :biggrin:


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> If anyone seriously thinks Zach isn't being shopped that person is sadly mistaken. No way Zach's on this team next year.



So KP is a liar?

And I think the clever way of doing it is . . . boy meet wolf : )


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

*Re: deal coming soon*

Their is no way this team trades before draft night. Portland and our managment must love the publicity over who should go #1. The second we trade for a SF, that all goes away, as it will be obvious that Oden is our man. I would say there is a 75% chance Zach is gone after draft night and a 60% chance Jack is also gone.


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: deal coming soon*

well kobe zach bulls 3-way deal is rumored to be happening


----------



## Blazed

*Re: deal coming soon*



Utherhimo said:


> well kobe zach bulls 3-way deal is rumored to be happening


Link or it didn't happen.


----------



## STOMP

mediocre man said:


> If anyone seriously thinks Zach isn't being shopped that person is sadly mistaken. No way Zach's on this team next year.


Wasn't it just last year that your little birdy told you the same thing(s) about Miles? I recall very similar difinitive statements from you.

STOMP


----------



## Peaceman

*Re: deal coming soon*



STOMP said:


> Wasn't it just last year that your little birdy told you the same thing(s) about Miles? I recall very similar difinitive statements from you.
> 
> STOMP


Is that true? Are you saying last year Medicare Man made the same statement about a source and Miles being traded? If so, there is someone on this board laughing at another false rumor they spread and that nearly 800 post on nothing. 
Honestly, the deal coming soon has already expired. Also, no hints to confirm anything? At least give the region. Southeast, Atlantic etc. At least people could confirm it is true if it happens, but there is like a huge chance with 4 second round picks that something happens.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



Peaceman said:


> Is that true? Are you saying last year Medicare Man made the same statement about a source and Miles being traded? If so, there is someone on this board laughing at another false rumor they spread and that nearly 800 post on nothing.
> Honestly, the deal coming soon has already expired. Also, no hints to confirm anything? At least give the region. Southeast, Atlantic etc. At least people could confirm it is true if it happens, but there is like a huge chance with 4 second round picks that something happens.



I've told people, and when the deal happens they will tell you how accurate I was. You will also find people on this board that will verify that Miles was all but dealt.


----------



## barfo

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> If anyone seriously thinks Zach isn't being shopped, that person is sadly mistaken? No way! Zach's on this team next year.


There, I fixed the puctuation up for you so everything is clear.

barfo


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> I've told people, and when the deal happens they will tell you how accurate I was. You will also find people on this board that will verify that Miles was all but dealt.


You forgot to tell me, MM. :wave:

PBF


----------



## ryanjend22

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> I've told people, and when the deal happens they will tell you how accurate I was. You will also find people on this board that will verify that Miles was all but dealt.


...what are we in 5th grade telling secrets to only our internet BFF's?

if you know of a deal, why hide it? honestly.


----------



## ebott

*Re: deal coming soon*



barfo said:


> There, I fixed the puctuation up for you so everything is clear.
> 
> barfo


I have to see my nightmares while I sleep. Why do you have to post them on this message board?


----------



## ebott

*Re: deal coming soon*



Blazed said:


> Link or it didn't happen.


Even with a link I say it's a load of crap.


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: deal coming soon*

come on mm pm me 

9 days and counting.....


----------



## different_13

*Re: deal coming soon*

I posted this (or this general idea) on the Bulls board earlier today, and I'd just like to make it clear this is simply me pondering trades.

But if Randolph IS going - why not to Chicago?
Conley's quite likely to be available still at 9, and whilst I know the "Oden wants Conley" thing is overexagerated, a good young PG is always good, especially one who's played with Oden before.

The basic idea was Randolph/Webster for Nocioni/Conley, with filler to make salaries work if necesarry.
I'm not too familiar with the Blazers, but I'd heard you're kinda down on Webster? (at least, he's not likely to be a starter typa thing...)

This way, Chicago gets their post scoring and a backup at SF:
Wallace
Randolph/Thomas
Deng/Webster
Gordon/Sefolosha
Hinrich/Duhon
with some FA's filling out the 4th bigman/third wing positions..

and Portland gets a good PG, a good F and capspace (depending on how the trade is worked out..)
Oden/Przybilia
Aldridge/ Raef (preferably a FA)
Nocioni/Udoka (preferably an upgrade... i'm ignoring Miles)
Roy
Conley/Jack/Rodriguez
again, you'd need a decent wing and bigman, but the starting lineup looks good, with some decent pieces still left..


I realise it needs working out, and probably won't happen... but whatche think?


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



different_13 said:


> The basic idea was Randolph/Webster for Nocioni/Conley, with filler to make salaries work if necesarry.
> I'm not too familiar with the Blazers, but I'd heard you're kinda down on Webster? (at least, he's not likely to be a starter typa thing...)


I think the complaint that a lot of Blazers fans have is that in a vacuum without salary matching and other complications, Randolph is worth more than Nocioni + the #9 pick. If you add Martell into the trade, it's basically a Randolph for Nocioni swap and a Martell for the #9 pick swap. The former swap is egregiously unfair.

Another aspect is the salary situation. Paxson blew it at the trade deadline when he didn't get value for PJ Brown before he expired. Bulls fans have convinced themselves that a PJ Brown 3 year extension at 30 million with only the first guaranteed and the second two being team options would satisfy the CBA, however it seems like a lot of work for the other team when they only get back Nocioni.

I like the core they have in Chicago, but it's becoming more and more clear to me that people vastly overrate the value of the players on that roster.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> I've told people, and when the deal happens they will tell you how accurate I was. You will also find people on this board that will verify that Miles was all but dealt.


You forgot to tell me also! :kissmy:


----------



## STOMP

mediocre man said:


> I've told people, and when the deal happens they will tell you how accurate I was. You will also find people on this board that will verify that Miles was all but dealt.


so if Zach is ultimately _all but dealt_ your birdy will be 2 for 2 

...oh wait, your source also supposedly said that Joel wouldn't resign here unless Miles was moved. But of course Miles didn't go, and yet despite reportedly receiving multi-year offers from Detroit and San Antonio, Joel resigned. Did Joel all but not resign?

STOMP


----------



## ebott

*Re: deal coming soon*

Zach and Joel to Sacramento for Ron Artest and Brad Miller? Random rumor from elsewhere. It seems like it fits into what Hap was saying with an unarguable upgrade in talent but not guys you necessarily like.


----------



## different_13

*Re: deal coming soon*

Samuel, that's true, but I would mean for more pieces to be added. I don't know if Chicago can still trade Brown, or is he officially off the books already?
And you're right, even so it's essentially nocioni for Randolph, which IS unfair. I'd add Duhon, but if you ARE getting Conley in the deal there's no point. Now, if Chicago were willing to give up both Nocioni and Tyrus Thomas, the situation'd be different - Randolph would take up a lot of Thomas' minutes anyway, and this way Portland gets someone a bit different from Aldridge at the 4 too.
Is travis Outlaw still on the Portland team? (after this summer?)
I read somewhere he's considered a PF now, is that true?

(bear in mind, if it were possible to do Nocioni/Brown's contract/#9 for Randolph/Webster, you'd have over 10 million, possibly closer to 12, in cap this summer.

edit: if Randolph's being traded for character issues, would they really want Artest in return...?


----------



## Reep

*Re: deal coming soon*

MM, now that this one is out here (Artest/Battier + Miller for Zach + Joel) can you confirm or deny anything?


----------



## gatorpops

*Re: deal coming soon*

Calling on MM. Since you are a Hustonite and a BlAZER FAN. Are we getting close?

gatorpops


----------



## Peaceman

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> I've told people, and when the deal happens they will tell you how accurate I was. You will also find people on this board that will verify that Miles was all but dealt.


Well since you know from your source that a deal is in place, is the Portland/Sac rumor the deal you are hinting at?


----------



## Oldmangrouch

*Re: deal coming soon*

"When will enlightenment come?" Asked the young student.

"Soon." the ancient master replied.

"No offense oh wise one....but define 'soon'."

"Soon the lump of coal will be transformed into a beautiful diamond. Soon the corpse of the wooly mamoth will be transmuted into oil. 'Soon', like 'yonder', is a very flexible term."

"You played me again, didn't you - you fat, happy *******!?!" :wink:


----------



## andalusian

*Re: deal coming soon*

Is that a Terry Pratcett quote?


----------



## different_13

*Re: deal coming soon*

I still don't think Portland would want Artest there, not if they're shipping Randolph for 'character reasons' (he's been good this year, character-wise, hasn't he?)
If Artest is going somewhere else, ok, but don't you have to wait 2 months before trading a player again? Or is that just newly signed FA's?


----------



## drexlersdad

*Re: deal coming soon*

You can trade a player directly after a trade if traded alone, and I think there is also a 48 hour grace period as well.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



drexlersdad said:


> You can trade a player directly after a trade if traded alone, and I think there is also a 48 hour grace period as well.


Question: Is Artest + the #37 pick the same as Artest being traded alone?


----------



## GOD

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> Question: Is Artest + the #37 pick the same as Artest being traded alone?


I don't know, but you could easily get around that. Trade Artest and then sell the #37 for $1


----------



## Ed O

*Re: deal coming soon*



drexlersdad said:


> You can trade a player directly after a trade if traded alone, and I think there is also a 48 hour grace period as well.


There is no 48 hour grace period.

Ed O.


----------



## drexlersdad

*Re: deal coming soon*

my bad. 

Drafting Oden makes Joel VERY expendable, so add him into the mix along with ZBO. The houston deal makes sense as far as the players we bring in (Battier is thought of as the ultimate "character" guy), but i think we take a hit on talent and scoring.


BTW didn't MM say he would divulge info if we went over 1000 posts here? come on boys! we can do it in an hour or so.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*

If we did those moves, we'd probably have 3 guys playing for gold medals next summer.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*



drexlersdad said:


> my bad.
> 
> Drafting Oden makes Joel VERY expendable, so add him into the mix along with ZBO. The houston deal makes sense as far as the players we bring in (Battier is thought of as the ultimate "character" guy), but i think we take a hit on talent and scoring.
> 
> 
> BTW didn't MM say he would divulge info if we went over 1000 posts here? come on boys! we can do it in an hour or so.


I bet you he won't tell anyone no matter what until something happens. It's just a ploy to make us feel even more inferior.


----------



## Oldmangrouch

*Re: deal coming soon*



SheedSoNasty said:


> I bet you he won't tell anyone no matter what until something happens. It's just a ploy to make us feel even more inferior.


Nah, he just underestimated how obssesive the true Blazer fan can be. :yay:


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



SheedSoNasty said:


> I bet you he won't tell anyone no matter what until something happens. It's just a ploy to make us feel even more inferior.


He said he would tell me ahead of time so I could vouch for him, but I havent seen anything yet.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



drexlersdad said:


> BTW didn't MM say he would divulge info if we went over 1000 posts here? come on boys! we can do it in an hour or so.


No. He said he would keep talking until this thread hit 1000. The vibe I got from that statement was that he would stop talking at that point.

PBF


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*

actually I think he did PBF

1000 should be an easy target to achieve

ok MM.. only 174 more posts and you have to spill it by your own words


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*

Add Henry Abbott as one of the many people with contacts who doesn't think anything is done (unless, of course, MM's rumor idea from his friend doesn't involve Jack or Randolph).



> Robert, Atlanta: I read that the Hawks are thinking about the 11th pick for Jarrett Jack...Is that really good value or is Billy Knight continuing to campaign for dumbest GM ever?
> Henry Abbott: (2:32 PM ET ) This rumor has been out there. Jack is as solid a character, and as hard a worker, as there is in the NBA. He's a rock. I won't be at all surprised if he leads a team to a title one day. But he is not an amazing shooter, against some tough D he struggles, and his defense is fine but not good enough to be his calling card. That said he's ready to play now, and Atlanta doesn't need more projects. For what it's worth, I also think that rumor *is most likely just a rumor. I can't get any sources close to the situation to tell that in fact Jack for the 11th pick is a serious consideration.*
> 
> John (Phoenix,AZ): Henry, do you have a "gut" feeling on what the Blazers will do trade wise, Zach and Jack both seem to be on their way out, any idea as to where? Thanks
> 
> Henry Abbott: (2:35 PM ET ) Been trying to answer this one with a lot of phone calls, and really *it has just been dead ends.* I believe they are serious about moving Zach Randolph, though, for what it's worth.


----------



## Blazed

*Re: deal coming soon*

Did MM really say he'd let us know after 1,000 posts?


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



Blazed said:


> Did MM really say he'd let us know after 1,000 posts?


I dont think so. I think he said he would stop talking (i.e., no more hints) when it hit 1000. But others here seem to disagree.

Guess we will find out, one way or another. Soon.

PBF


----------



## mgb

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> I've told people, and when the deal happens they will tell you how accurate I was.* You will also find people on this board that will verify that Miles was all but dealt*.


Now that is funny! 

I can certainly verify that he wasn't.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*

Can anyone out there confirm if the Sacramento trade is the one that started this whole thread?


----------



## gambitnut

*Re: deal coming soon*

I know everybody here wants to find out what we are going to do as soon as possible, but we don't need to post pad to do it. At least try to write posts that add SOMETHING to the topic of the thread. Thank you. By the way, 168 to go.


----------



## drexlersdad

*Re: deal coming soon*

I think we should trade for KOBE!!!(should be good for 100 posts or so)


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> I think he said he would stop talking... when it hit 1000. PBF


:jawdrop:

Hmmmm we need to seriously consider this :rofl:


----------



## Oldmangrouch

*Re: deal coming soon*



ProudBFan said:


> I dont think so. I think he said he would stop talking (i.e., no more hints) when it hit 1000. But others here seem to disagree.
> 
> Guess we will find out, one way or another. Soon.
> 
> PBF


I smell a poll coming!

When this thread reaches 1000 posts, which would you prefer?

A) MM spills the beans.

B) MM takes a vow of silence.

:lol:


----------



## NateBishop3

*Re: deal coming soon*

Seriously, I doubt any member of the national media would have a source in Portland. If they were to break any trades involving the Blazers, I think it would be from a source within the other team(s). Most of these writers spend very little time watching, covering, talking to Portland. Why would the Blazers give them the time of day now?


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



NateBishop3 said:


> Seriously, I doubt any member of the national media would have a source in Portland. If they were to break any trades involving the Blazers, I think it would be from a source within the other team(s). Most of these writers spend very little time watching, covering, talking to Portland. Why would the Blazers give them the time of day now?


If you're referring to Henry Abbott, he is a diehard Blazers fan who has contact with a lot of NBA personnel, including Portland. As a fan, I'm sure he checks in on trade possibilities all the time.


----------



## drexlersdad

*Re: deal coming soon*

Its to bad that the new CBA forbids player coaches, or D miles could make himself useful.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> I've told people, and when the deal happens they will tell you how accurate I was. You will also find people on this board that will verify that Miles was all but dealt.


I can verify he wasn't dealt at all.


----------



## Verro

*Re: deal coming soon*



SheedSoNasty said:


> Can anyone out there confirm if the Sacramento trade is the one that started this whole thread?


TBPup said that if this was the trade it was news to him, and that it wasn't the trade that started that thread. Since MM's post was made roughly a half hr after TBPup's I can only assume they were "related".


----------



## Five5even

*Re: deal coming soon*



MARIS61 said:


> I can verify he wasn't dealt at all.


Obviously. The only team dumb enough to do such a thing would be Boston, but we already shafted them royally last year with the whole Roy/Telfair gig.


----------



## Superblaze

*Re: deal coming soon*

Whenever I think about trading Zach I always think that it will most likely be with the Hawks. They want Jack and we would love to have the 11th. So who would the other player be that they trade us? It probably would be Josh Smith although Atlanta is in love with him or someone else, like Marvin Williams. He is a NW guy, and he is showing that he can improve. Plus, he can play both forward positions. I don't know but I have a feeling that a Zach trade would most definitely include ATL.


----------



## GrandKenyon6

*Re: deal coming soon*

Man..and I thought my board was bad for useless trade threads.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: deal coming soon*

Is it soon yet? :whoknows:


----------



## RoyToy

*Re: deal coming soon*

i guess rice just said jack is gone. traded.

all over oregonlive.com forums


----------



## QRICH

*Re: deal coming soon*

No, Rice said he thinks Jack wont be a Blazer this coming season.

btw, this thread is a joke. "I have the scoop, and you can't have it"


----------



## ehizzy3

*Re: deal coming soon*

serious?^^


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: deal coming soon*

Rice said that on Courtside? I'm surprised. Not surprised that he thinks Jack will be gone, but surprised that he'd say it on Courtside. Hmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: deal coming soon*

yeah he said it i heard it and the others b&B and wheelz agreed.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: deal coming soon*

The fact that mediocre man keeps making comments about Pritchard taking Durant leads me to believe that the trade he knows about involves us getting a quality big man.

This thread will never die! :biggrin:


----------



## stupendous

*Re: deal coming soon*



Superblaze said:


> Whenever I think about trading Zach I always think that it will most likely be with the Hawks. They want Jack and we would love to have the 11th. So who would the other player be that they trade us? It probably would be Josh Smith although Atlanta is in love with him or someone else, like Marvin Williams. He is a NW guy, and he is showing that he can improve. Plus, he can play both forward positions. I don't know but I have a feeling that a Zach trade would most definitely include ATL.


You forgot about the abundance of ATL strip clubs.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*



B_&_B said:


> The fact that mediocre man keeps making comments about Pritchard taking Durant leads me to believe that the trade he knows about involves us getting a quality big man.
> 
> This thread will never die! :biggrin:


And if something doesn't happen, MM will never hear the end of it. At least from me.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: deal coming soon*



SheedSoNasty said:


> And if something doesn't happen, MM will never hear the end of it. At least from me.


TRUE. But I think we all know some sort of trade will be made on the 28th. If KP doesnt deal the 2nd rounders with a player, I think its almost gauranteed that KP will deal all/some of our 2nd rounders for at least a late 1st round pick.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: deal coming soon*

Yeah, MM can't lose. If _anything_ happens he can say that he was right. And since _something_ is almost certainly going to happen, he can say that he was right.


----------



## Paxil

*Re: deal coming soon*

Except MM has said he has told others on the board too... and they won't let him get away with pull any old thing out of his hat.


----------



## LameR

*Re: deal coming soon*



Paxil said:


> Except MM has said he has told others on the board too... and they won't let him get away with pull any old thing out of his hat.


Yeah, way to not read the entire 57 pages Mateo :biggrin:


----------



## LameR

*Re: deal coming soon*

*cough*


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: deal coming soon*

yeah so where is this deal? 

is it dead....come on MM spill a few beans we have 4 days left....


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*

Lets get this to 1,000 before the draft.

The guys at realgm already have theirs up to 2000+

I guess they're a little more excentric.


----------



## Tortimer

*Re: deal coming soon*



SheedSoNasty said:


> Lets get this to 1,000 before the draft.
> 
> The guys at realgm already have theirs up to 2000+
> 
> I guess they're a little more excentric.


Wasn't MM suppose to give us a good hint or actually tell us what the deal is once we get to 1000 posts?


----------



## Aly

*Re: deal coming soon*

:wave: *Soon has come and gone*! But lets keep the thread going. :cheers: This is for drafting *Oden.*


----------



## Peaceman

*Re: deal coming soon*



Utherhimo said:


> yeah so where is this deal?
> 
> is it dead....come on MM spill a few beans we have 4 days left....


Coming soon has long expired. Do you really think the other that have been told will say MM was wrong? Wasn't MM the one who said Miles was dealt? Well, last I saw miles was working out at the Blazer practice facility and is still a Blazer. Hearing that teams are discussing a deal, doesn't mean a deal is coming soon.


----------



## OntheRocks

*Re: deal coming soon*

Anyone else crazy like me checking their computer way way to much...? Wanna help my addiction and post the links you check for any updates? I check here first, then espn, and then the two OLIVE blogs.... anyone else have others they can share?


----------



## LameR

*Re: deal coming soon*



The Professional Fan said:


> Howie Mandel said there is definitely a "deal" coming.
> 
> I believe him.
> 
> FWIW, I hate that show.....


Survey says.....


ODEN!


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: deal coming soon*

I got it! 

This must be the deal: http://realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=679001


----------



## Tortimer

*Re: deal coming soon*



yuyuza1 said:


> I got it!
> 
> This must be the deal: http://realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=679001



That's a terrible trade. I sure hope there is no truth to that trade and I'm pretty sure there isn't. I would think if we are going to trade LMA we would put something with him and try and get Durant or at least something a lot better then Calderon. If we did something like that I would lose all confidence in KP.


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: deal coming soon*



Tortimer said:


> That's a terrible trade. I sure hope there is no truth to that trade and I'm pretty sure there isn't. I would think if we are going to trade LMA we would put something with him and try and get Durant or at least something a lot better then Calderon. If we did something like that I would lose all confidence in KP.



What I found funny was that some Raptors' fans felt that they needed a filler from Portland to do that. 

People sometimes call us homers. :lol:

Wohooo! 1000th post....well mine anyway.


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: deal coming soon*

yup we are getting up there and not a single MM siting in a long time!


----------



## BlayZa

*Re: deal coming soon*

Spooky

was looking at the old '84 draft - first guy selected in r2 was Devin Durrant


----------



## talman

*Re: deal coming soon*



yuyuza1 said:


> What I found funny was that some Raptors' fans felt that they needed a filler from Portland to do that.
> 
> People sometimes call us homers. :lol:
> 
> Wohooo! 1000th post....well mine anyway.


Congrats on 1000. I read 5 pages of that thread and then had to quit before being physically sick. Who the **** is Jose Calderon???


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*

There's no way in hell we trade Aldridge for Calderon. That filler had better be Bargnani or Bosh if there's any validity to it (which I will almost guarantee there isn't)


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*

BTW, we still have a ways to go for 1,000. I dont think we'll get there before the draft.


----------



## yuyuza1

talman said:


> Congrats on 1000. I read 5 pages of that thread and then had to quit before being physically sick. Who the **** is Jose Calderon???


Thanks!

That _is _ a fake "rumor."


Toronto fans apparently are pretty bored with their summer.


----------



## drexlersdad

*Re: deal coming soon*

haha calderon?? what is he their backup pg? that is completely rediculous. lol some of them are saying that it is a bad deal FOR THEM!!!!lol


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*

That's probably the worst trade rumor I've seen this off season.


----------



## ehizzy3

*Re: deal coming soon*

man we need to get a trade going before the draft so we can get either

green thorton or brewer


----------



## ehizzy3

*Re: deal coming soon*

that thread is pure comedy


----------



## QRICH

*Re: deal coming soon*

Calderon is a glorified backup PG.

Steve Blake >>>>> Jose Calderon


----------



## Ed O

*Re: deal coming soon*



QRICH said:


> Calderon is a glorified backup PG.


Literally. Not the way that people tend to use that phrase, though.

He IS a backup PG. But he's a very, very good one.



> Steve Blake >>>>> Jose Calderon


That's almost as ignorant as Raptors fans thinking Portland would be willing to move Aldridge for Calderon...

Ed O.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: deal coming soon*

MM,
any chance you'll tell us if this trade you know about involves draft picks?


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



B_&_B said:


> MM,
> any chance you'll tell us if this trade you know about involves draft picks?


I can answer that one.

The deal involves draft picks. If the deal doesn't involve draft picks, then no, it doesn't involve draft picks.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



B_&_B said:


> MM,
> any chance you'll tell us if this trade you know about involves draft picks?




Yes.


----------



## Masbee

*Re: deal coming soon*



QRICH said:


> Calderon is a glorified backup PG.
> 
> Steve Blake >>>>> Jose Calderon


Calderon is pretty dang good.

If your grapic where true, Blake would be an all-star.


----------



## ebott

*Re: deal coming soon*



B_&_B said:


> MM,
> any chance you'll tell us if this trade you know about involves draft picks?





mediocre man said:


> Yes.


What are the odds? I'm thinking it's pretty close to 23%? It's killin' you that you can't tell us what it is, but you would feel completely empty inside if you told us cause then your source would never tell you anything ever again.


----------



## Reep

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> Yes.


Yes, it involves draft pick(s); or

Yes, I will tell you if it involves draft picks?


----------



## LameR

*Re: deal coming soon*



Reep said:


> Yes, it involves draft pick(s); or
> 
> Yes, I will tell you if it involves draft picks?


Yes.


----------



## Yega1979

*Re: deal coming soon*



Ed O said:


> Literally. Not the way that people tend to use that phrase, though.
> 
> He IS a backup PG. But he's a very, very good one.
> 
> 
> 
> That's almost as ignorant as Raptors fans thinking Portland would be willing to move Aldridge for Calderon...
> 
> Ed O.


They're about equal when you consider how well Blake played on the Blazers. Blake shot 3 pointers ~10% better, Calderon had an overal FG% about 10% better. Both take care of the ball and can run an offense. Much better to sign Blake than to trade anything of value for Calderon. 

There is no where close to the gap between Blake and Jose as there is between Aldridge and Calderon. Besides, Jose Calderone was a drug lord on Miami Vice.


----------



## Oldmangrouch

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> Yes.


Living dangerously there MM. This is cyberspace - there is a very fine line between :kiss: and :cannibal:


----------



## LameR

*Re: deal coming soon*



Oldmangrouch said:


> Living dangerously there MM. This is cyberspace - there is a very fine line between :kiss: and :cannibal:



Haha, awesome. Don't be that guy MM.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*

Just tell us already!

There's only a few days left, if I'm going to believe you, it's gotta come out before it's official.


----------



## ehizzy3

*Re: deal coming soon*

^^^yep u gotta tell us before it becomes official


----------



## blue32

*Re: deal coming soon*

i agree! do tell


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: deal coming soon*

Some of you guys are so feeble.


----------



## Todd

*Re: deal coming soon*



zagsfan20 said:


> Some of you guys are so feeble.


Sure you don't mean gullible?


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*



zagsfan20 said:


> Some of you guys are so feeble.


Thems fightin' words :azdaja:


----------



## gatorpops

*Re: deal coming soon*

I can't get this ting to take my #900 post. Try try again.

gatorpops


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> Yes.


MM,
are we getting another lotto pick? :biggrin:


----------



## Public Defender

*Re: deal coming soon*

I wonder how much of the Durant talk is just blowing smoke, and how much is real. Because if it's real, the Blazers can't be having terribly serious trade discussions about anyone playing a position other than PG. Everything else is just too dependent on who gets chosen #1.


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*

I'd just like to mention that MM has 5.4% of the comments in this thread (49/904), which is really close to the 5.3% that was needed to win the draft lottery...

I don't know how in the world that relates to the trade rumor. I'll let you geniuses figure that one out. :biggrin:


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*



Entity said:


> I'd just like to mention that MM has 5.4% of the comments in this thread (49/904), which is really close to the 5.3% that was needed to win the draft lottery...
> 
> I don't know how in the world that relates to the trade rumor. I'll let you geniuses figure that one out. :biggrin:


So what you're saying is that we're trading Zach Randolph for Tayshaun Prince?


----------



## Entity

*Re: deal coming soon*



SheedSoNasty said:


> So what you're saying is that we're trading Zach Randolph for Tayshaun Prince?


I thought it wouldn't be obvious.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze

*Re: deal coming soon*

Wait!

I thought the deal was for Miles, Dickau & Raef for a Ray Allen, #2 and filler.

I've anxiously awaiting the consummation of the deal - and now you're telling me its something else?

:biggrin: 

Gramps...


----------



## GrandpaBlaze

*Re: deal coming soon*

Think we can actually get this thread to 1,000 before a deal happens? Of course, noting how long a "deal coming soon" has been around, we have plenty of time. :biggrin: 

Gramps...

just contributing my 2 posts to the total.


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: deal coming soon*

wow he said there wont be a trade till 48 hours till the draft so that would be tomorrow at 4pm!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: deal coming soon*

If this trade does or does not go down is there someone here that knows the supposed trade that will tell us if MM hit it on the head or was completely wrong? That was the longest sentence I've ever typed! And if someone is going to tell us..............WHEN?


----------



## Tortimer

*Re: deal coming soon*

Ok I will add one more. Did MM say he would tell us the trade when we got to 1000 or 48 hours before the draft or the trade would happen 48 hours before the draft?.


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: deal coming soon*

I'm just amazed we're so close to the draft, and our biggest worry is that we'll *only* get Durant! Someone wake me up!


----------



## Public Defender

*Re: deal coming soon*

I think it's a great idea that MM tell *one* trusted person what the trade is, so that s/he can later confirm or correct what the information is. I volunteer to be that one person. MM, if you're open to this notion (so as to prove your amazing credibility) let us know. I can PM as to why I think I'm the right person to hold your scenario in confidence.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: deal coming soon*



Public Defender said:


> I think it's a great idea that MM tell *one* trusted person what the trade is, so that s/he can later confirm or correct what the information is. I volunteer to be that one person. MM, if you're open to this notion (so as to prove your amazing credibility) let us know. I can PM as to why I think I'm the right person to hold your scenario in confidence.


Sounds like he's already told a few people.


----------



## Draco

*Re: deal coming soon*

Maybe MM could let us know if its something that has been in the general rumor discussions or something totally out of left field.


----------



## Ed O

*Re: deal coming soon*

Let's cut out the post padding. It makes us all look like we're 12 years old.

Ed O.


----------



## BrooklynBaller

*Re: deal coming soon*

I was reviewing the workout schedule on the HoopsHype website and it looks like we're bringing in both Nick Young (USC) and Javaris Crittenton (GT) to work out on Tuesday and Wednesday. Nick Young is predicted to be a late lottery to mid-first round pick. Why would he come unless we've traded into that 11-15 range? I say, Jarrett Jack is as good as gone.


----------



## handclap problematic

*Re: deal coming soon*



BrooklynBaller said:


> I was reviewing the workout schedule on the HoopsHype website and it looks like we're bringing in both Nick Young (USC) and Javaris Crittenton (GT) to work out on Tuesday and Wednesday. Nick Young is predicted to be a late lottery to mid-first round pick. Why would he come unless we've traded into that 11-15 range? I say, Jarrett Jack is as good as gone.



Nice post padding..... Shouldn't this be off-topic? Your post has nothing to do with pudding!

Actually, thanks for making a real post. I am with Ed O on this one.

Working out Crittenton and Young does raise some eyebrows.......especially this close to the draft. I could see either of those guys going in the late lottery or falling just barely out of the lottery. Why bring them in unless you know something? Something may be brewing. Well, actually, according to Mediocre Man it is already done brewed. But, still an interesting development. 

We shall see. Only a couple of days left to ponder.

prunetang


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: deal coming soon*



handclap problematic said:


> ...Working out Crittenton and Young does raise some eyebrows.......especially this close to the draft. I could see either of those guys going in the late lottery or falling just barely out of the lottery. Why bring them in unless you know something? Something may be brewing. Well, actually, according to Mediocre Man it is already done brewed. But, still an interesting development.
> 
> We shall see. Only a couple of days left to ponder.
> 
> prunetang


It suggests KP has traded the #1 and Zach for the 8th pick.


----------



## handclap problematic

*Re: deal coming soon*



MARIS61 said:


> It suggests KP has traded the #1 and Zach for the 8th pick.



Well, if that is the case, then it isn't all bad news. 
If it goes down like that, then at least you and I can hang out in the land of the dead together. I have always wanted to be a ghost that checks out internet message boards. You are kind of my hero in that way.

prunetang


----------



## Public Defender

*Re: deal coming soon*



B_&_B said:


> Sounds like he's already told a few people.


Well, if that's the case, maybe we should all just sit tight, watch what happens, and whomever knows what the deal is/was can weigh in. 

No, I'm not writing this to pad the post count. Why the hell would anyone do that? Is there some kind of booby prize we get for being the silliest board around? Oops, now I've done it, I'm sure someone's about to unearth a discussion room that _is_ in fact, far sillier than we're being...


----------



## ehizzy3

*Re: deal coming soon*

am i missing something or ddid mm personally say he would tell us if it got to 1k??

anyways maybe its a pick and a sf


----------



## Kopay

*Re: deal coming soon*



rose garden pimp said:


> am i missing something or ddid mm personally say he would tell us if it got to 1k??
> 
> anyways maybe its a pick and a sf


No. I think it was Fork who said he'd reveal some info. From what I can remember, it wasn't any real info anyways, and why he was withholding it nobody really knows.


----------



## BrooklynBaller

*Re: deal coming soon*



Kopay said:


> No. I think it was Fork who said he'd reveal some info. From what I can remember, it wasn't any real info anyways, and why he was withholding it nobody really knows.


I agree. I don't think MM needs to worry that if his secret is revealed that all of the media outlets across North America will jump on the story. No ethical sports writer would take information from a message board and pass it off as legitimate, right?

Anyways, what's the point in saying that you know what's going to happen and then keeping mum for two weeks. MM, you were better off not revealing anything. It sure would've saved me reading post after post in this ridiculous thread.

I take solace in the fact that whether MM reveals his secret or not, we'll know in two days for sure.


----------



## barfo

*Re: deal coming soon*



BrooklynBaller said:


> I agree. I don't think MM needs to worry that if his secret is revealed that all of the media outlets across North America will jump on the story. No ethical sports writer would take information from a message board and pass it off as legitimate, right?


Of course they wouldn't. Any journalist with even a trace of ethics would just make something up himself. 

barfo


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*



barfo said:


> Of course they wouldn't. Any journalist with even a trace of ethics would just make something up himself.


And quote anonymous sources.

PBF


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*

Slight mention today



Newsday said:


> The Hawks, who have the third and 11th selections, are thought to be entertaining offers for the No. 3 pick and might even be inclined to package both in a bigger deal. Philadelphia 76ers GM Billy King, who has three first-round picks Thursday, has publicly shot down speculation that he's considering trading point guard Andre Miller and the 12th pick to Atlanta for the third selection. The Hawks, perennially inept on draft day, *also are said to be considering a deal for Portland's Zach Randolph.*


http://www.realgm.com/src_checktrade.php?tradeid=4016045 http://www.realgm.com/src_checktrade.php?tradeid=4016081 http://www.realgm.com/src_checktrade.php?tradeid=4016088 http://www.realgm.com/src_checktrade.php?tradeid=4016101 http://www.realgm.com/src_checktrade.php?tradeid=4016107


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



Yahoo said:


> If Conley doesn't make it that far, several league sources said Billy Knight's infatuation with Luke Ridnour will result with the 11th pick being traded to Seattle for the Sonics point guard. "A lot of the staff there likes Acie Law," one rival executive said, "but Billy has never been sold."


Sounds like KP might have to sweeten the deal.


----------



## MrWonderful

*Re: deal coming soon*

Al Harrington? That's one recent guess over at RealGM...


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



MrWonderful said:


> Al Harrington? That's one recent guess over at RealGM...


For who?

And it'd be quite difficult to make the salaries match up.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*

http://www.realgm.com/src_checktrade.php?tradeid=4016306

Not sure I like that one.

http://www.realgm.com/src_checktrade.php?tradeid=4016326

Better. But still a poor deal for the Blazers.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*

Check out austinpowers' thread about Jefferson... MM says that that deal absolutely happens unless we pick Durant.

Zach for Jefferson and #17 it is. (maybe)


----------



## Tortimer

*Re: deal coming soon*

Yeah it sounds like Zach for Jefferson and #17 was the deal coming soon unless he has another one. Sounds good to me. If we are trading Zach which this is probably about as good as we could get.


----------



## MrWonderful

*Re: deal coming soon*

I've been pushing for the Zach/RJ trade for two years now; I'd do it in a heartbeat...


----------



## blue32

*Re: deal coming soon*

i'm definitely on board w/ getting Z-complaining-BO outta here.

The last of the bad seeds baby.... an overpaid complainer gone!


----------



## RW#30

*Re: deal coming soon*



MrWonderful said:


> I've been pushing for the Zach/RJ trade for two years now; I'd do it in a heartbeat...



I would do it in a second. You get a guy who scores 15+ points with 6-8 rebounds, athletic, better passer and you get the #17 who could be a great bench player? If I was KP I would call Thorn now.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: deal coming soon*

Not only am I excited to see what MM's deal bring us, I am also excited to see what other deals are made around the league.


----------



## Fork

*Re: deal coming soon*

Jefferson would be a steal.


----------



## Tortimer

*Re: deal coming soon*



B_&_B said:


> Not only am I excited to see what MM's deal bring us, I am also excited to see what other deals are made around the league.



It sure sounds like there is going to be some big trades this year around the draft: Kobe, KG, Marion, A.Jefferson, Zach and many more. It should be a exciting draft especially if we pick Oden and make a couple trades. It's going to be fun!!


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: deal coming soon*



Tortimer said:


> It sure sounds like there is going to be some big trades this year around the draft: Kobe, KG, Marion, A.Jefferson, Zach and many more. It should be a exciting draft especially if we pick Oden and make a couple trades. It's going to be fun!!


What would be hilarious would be if LA traded Kobe to Minny for KG. :biggrin:


----------



## Tortimer

*Re: deal coming soon*



MARIS61 said:


> What would be hilarious would be if LA traded Kobe to Minny for KG. :biggrin:



Yeah that would be great except Minny is in our division and I would hate to have another tough team to pass for the playoffs.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: deal coming soon*



Tortimer said:


> Yeah that would be great except Minny is in our division and I would hate to have another tough team to pass for the playoffs.


I'd bet LA would be the improved team in that trade and Minny would be a total mess.


----------



## gatorpops

*Re: deal coming soon*

OK, fess up MM, who/what is the trade. We would already be over 1000 posts if Nate McVillain hadn't started another thread (Will the MM deal happen?) Time to say what you knew/know.

gatorpops


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: deal coming soon*

He has already revealed what he knows, which is what we all know, and nothing more.


----------



## Peaceman

*Re: deal coming soon*

Well we are less then 48 hours from the draft and still no done deals. If we had a deal done already, don't you think we would announce it by now unless it isn't final?


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: deal coming soon*

yeah MM come on tell us what you heard it wont hurt now!


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*

If anything, my money's on the Zach for Jefferson and #17


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*

However, I wouldn't mind seeing Mike Miller and the #6 instead.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*

Or Josh Smith and the #3!


----------



## furball

*Re: deal coming soon*

This thread is like the Rocky series. Started out great and excited, but has progressively turned into an abortion. Please Mods, put this mess out of it's misery.


----------



## Peaceman

*Re: deal coming soon*



SheedSoNasty said:


> However, I wouldn't mind seeing Mike Miller and the #6 instead.


I would like this deal. We get a shooter to complement Oden and we could draft Brewer, Green or Yi


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: deal coming soon*

So many rumors.....

I always thought that the ones that get out to the press usually don't happen. 

Either way, we should find out soon enough. 


There's that "soon" word again.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: deal coming soon*

I love MM, he's one of my favorite guys on the board, but its safe to say his "soon" statement was wrong. It's been almost 20 days since the start of this thread. Although the "soon" part is the only thing he'll be wrong about IMO because he does have good sources... even though I am a little bitter than I wasnt among the "chosen ones" that he told the details to.


----------



## Peaceman

*Re: deal coming soon*



B_&_B said:


> I love MM, he's one of my favorite guys on the board, but its safe to say his "soon" statement was wrong. It's been almost 20 days since the start of this thread. Although the "soon" part is the only thing he'll be wrong about IMO because he does have good sources... even though I am a little bitter than I wasnt among the "chosen ones" that he told the details to.


Where does MM's good sources work? Newpaper, NBA front office, where?


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: deal coming soon*

yeah i think its high time MM spills the beans i wasnt choosen either!


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: deal coming soon*



Peaceman said:


> Where does MM's good sources work? Newpaper, NBA front office, where?


:lol: Ya, let me tell everyone so he doesnt trust me. That'd be smart!


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: deal coming soon*



Peaceman said:


> Where does MM's good sources work? Newpaper, NBA front office, where?


http://www.theonion.com/content/index


----------



## Peaceman

*Re: deal coming soon*



B_&_B said:


> :lol: Ya, let me tell everyone so he doesnt trust me. That'd be smart!


Lets say his source works for the Blazers and you said his source is in the Blazer organization, that would spill the beans? We still no nothing about a trade and it appears there isn't any done deal because if there was I believe the league would have signed it 20 days ago and it would be announced.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: deal coming soon*

992


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: deal coming soon*

992 What?


----------



## Spoolie Gee

*Re: deal coming soon*

So what all teams are showing interest in Zach now? I've heard Memphis, Lakers, NJ and Atlanta. Any other teams been mentioned lately?


----------



## Spoolie Gee

*Re: deal coming soon*

Also it's been reported that the Lakers will target Zach if they cant get KG and it looks like KG is heading to the Suns. I know everyone hates the Lakers so much you dont want to deal with them but it'd be nice to have one more team bidding for Zach. Seems like there's tons of options out there right now for 3 or 4 team trades to happen.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: deal coming soon*

Milwaukie.


----------



## gatorpops

*Re: deal coming soon*

About the only one who hasen't is Seattle.

gatorpops


----------



## Spoolie Gee

*Re: deal coming soon*

So that's 5 teams that have been rumoured to want Zach. Then there's Minnesota with KG, Suns with Marion, Indy with JO, Boston with the #5 pick, Bobcats with the #8 pick and the Bulls with their #9 pick that are all rumoured to be on the block.


----------



## Spoolie Gee

*Re: deal coming soon*

This thread has destroyed the old record for post count.

http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/?order=desc&sort=replycount


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: deal coming soon*



Spoolie Gee said:


> This thread has destroyed the old record for post count.
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/?order=desc&sort=replycount


Without one single shred of useful information.


----------



## barfo

*Re: deal coming soon*



MARIS61 said:


> Without one single shred of useful information.


Well, the old record holder, "Word Association Game" was even more content-free.

barfo


----------



## Kopay

*Re: deal coming soon*

So now that we are over 1000 will Fork let us know who was in town? I don't think he'll appreciate the post padding to get here, but the important thing is that we are here. Come on Fork!


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: deal coming soon*

This thread will go down in history. HALL OF FAME THREAD NOMINATION!


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: deal coming soon*

yup wow we beet the draft! 

come on lets have it!


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*

Damn... we made it!

Over a trade that nobody knows about (almost).

Time to spill the beans, mm.


----------



## Superblaze

*Re: deal coming soon*

MM its time to let us know!


----------



## ebott

*Re: deal coming soon*

There will be no bean spillage until the day of the draft.


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: deal coming soon*

Anything less than spectacular (ie., Deng, Marion, #2 pick) will be underwhelming, after this build up.


----------



## barfo

*Re: deal coming soon*



ebott said:


> There will be no bean spillage until the day of the draft.


seed spillage, on the other hand... plenty of that.

barfo


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*

Let's hear what you overheard in the Water Closet.


----------



## Stepping Razor

*Re: deal coming soon*

Is anyone else as disturbed as I am by the juxtaposition between Posts #1013 and 1014?


Stepping Razor


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: deal coming soon*



Stepping Razor said:


> Is anyone else as disturbed as I am by the juxtaposition between Posts #1013 and 1014?
> 
> 
> Stepping Razor



I was thinking the same thing. :whatever:


----------



## RW#30

*Re: deal coming soon*

So if there is a trade..

Does it have to go down before the draft do to physicals?
Let say we trade Zach on draft day and we draft a guy other teams doesn’t want. Later the physical comes back and they send Zach back to us. What happens to the pick? The other team stuck with it?

If I remember correctly Seabass was traded a day before the draft. Was it due to physicals?


----------



## TeDinero

*Re: deal coming soon*

I'm sure someone has already asked this, but does this trade involve any of the teams we have been rumored with? (Memphis, Milwaukee, Chicago, Atlanta New Jersey, Sacramento)


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: deal coming soon*



TeDinero said:


> I'm sure someone has already asked this, but does this trade involve any of the teams we have been rumored with? (Memphis, Milwaukee, Chicago, Atlanta New Jersey, Sacramento)


It involves 2 of them.

The Blazers are not involved at all however.


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: deal coming soon*

then how is it big news deal? if it dont involve the blazers it dont matter at all


----------



## ehizzy3

*Re: deal coming soon*

he is saying mm is lying and there is no deal


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: deal coming soon*

This crap has got to stop! Please!


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: deal coming soon*

With all due respect... screw MM. I am just waiting on Draft Day now. Cant wait to see what KP and the Blazers have in store for us! :yay: :clap2: :cheers: 

PBF


----------



## Sabas

*Re: deal coming soon*

Hey MM, is it possible something (similar to the Sonics offering Ridnour to the Hawks) has already prevented Portland's deal from happening?


----------



## Hype #9

*Re: deal coming soon*

Only 1 more day to go! Van Damme can't wait:


----------



## OntheRocks

*Re: deal coming soon*

Damnit MM spill the beans duude.


----------



## LameR

*Re: deal coming soon*



Hype #9 said:


> Only 1 more day to go! Van Damme can't wait:


Wow, just wow. I'm so glad the thread got this long so that I was able to witness that :lol:


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*

http://www.oregonlive.com/printer/printer.ssf?/base/sports/1182912932133090.xml&coll=7&thispage=2


The O said:


> You don't want all of those, so why not package them and give someone two or three of those picks for a first-round pick or even a higher second-round pick?" Blazers coach Nate McMillan said. "So I think we're certainly trying to move up."





The O said:


> "We'll pick No. 1, then we're off to option two, three, four, five, six, seven, eight and nine," Pritchard said. "We will have a very formulated plan in place with all contingencies. And as they unfold, we'll be ready there to be aggressive to make things happen."


9 contingency plans? This guy has an entire deck of cards up his sleeve, and given that statement, it seems almost certain that something is going to happen (be it picking up another player or simply getting another 1st rounder) on draft night.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*

http://www.news-herald.com/site/printerFriendly.cfm?brd=1698&dept_id=21848&newsid=18521503



> - Teams are saying Portland is simply asking too much for power forward Zach Randolph.


I wonder what the asking price is.


----------



## Paxil

*Re: deal coming soon*

I have thought that Zach is more valuable to us than someone else... which is why I am fine with him staying a Blazer. You don't just dump an asset like that. Buy low... sell high.


----------



## Tortimer

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> http://www.news-herald.com/site/printerFriendly.cfm?brd=1698&dept_id=21848&newsid=18521503
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the asking price is.


I would like to trade Zach and especially for a SF that can start for us. I don't mind taking $.75 cent on the $1.00 but not $.50 on the $1.00 or less. I think if you can't get a player that will start at SF or PG or at least a mid lottery pick for him we keep him. That's hard for me to say because I'm not a very big fan of Zach. The last game I went watched at the RG Zach would be arguing with the ref after a no call while the rest of the Blazers were playing 4 on 5 at the other end. I was furious with Zach for not getting back and at least trying. This happen many times that game it wasn't just once. That's why I was so mad with Zach.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



Paxil said:


> I have thought that Zach is more valuable to us than someone else... which is why I am fine with him staying a Blazer. You don't just dump an asset like that. Buy low... sell high.




Every GM in the NBA seems to disagree with you.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> Every GM in the NBA seems to disagree with you.


Huh?


----------



## Tortimer

*Re: deal coming soon*

The only thing that worries me about KP wanting a lot for Zach is maybe Portland is taking Durant instead of Oden. They won't trade Zach then unless we get something really good. I still think we are taking Oden but this does worry me. I'm going to be worried right up until we make our pick even though a lot of things point to us taking Oden.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



Tortimer said:


> The only thing that worries me about KP wanting a lot for Zach is maybe Portland is taking Durant instead of Oden. They won't trade Zach then unless we get something really good. I still think we are taking Oden but this does worry me. I'm going to be worried right up until we make our pick even though a lot of things point to us taking Oden.


It's a smokescreen. The pick is Oden.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



Samuel said:


> Huh?




He's not an asset, or every GM in the league would offer close to 100% value for a guy that averages 20/10. Zach doesn't help this team win


----------



## mook

*Re: deal coming soon*



> - Teams are saying Portland is simply asking too much for power forward Zach Randolph.


maybe Portland is "asking too much" because they've already got a deal lined up that's better than anything else that's been offered? Richard Jefferson + #17 pick is a pretty high bar to set--more than I would've thought most teams would be willing to give up, and I like Randolph a lot. 

just speculating.


----------



## Tortimer

*Re: deal coming soon*



mook said:


> maybe Portland is "asking too much" because they've already got a deal lined up that's better than anything else that's been offered? Richard Jefferson + #17 pick is a pretty high bar to set--more than I would've thought most teams would be willing to give up, and I like Randolph a lot.
> 
> just speculating.



I also thought about that and I like this trade better then most that are rumored. I sure hope this is the reason and we have this trade line up. I would think we could package 2 or 3 2nd round picks with the 17th and move up or just trade 2 or 3 2nd round picks for a late 1st round maybe 20-27 range. I really don't think having 1, 17, 20-27, 37 would be that bad in this darft. I like quit a few players that are picked to go in the 17-27 range.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> He's not an asset, or every GM in the league would offer close to 100% value for a guy that averages 20/10. Zach doesn't help this team win


Strange logic.

By that yardstick every good player would be traded nearly every year.

BTW, without Zach we would have won maybe 10-12 games last year, and our chemistry would be down the tube.


----------



## Oldmangrouch

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> He's not an asset, or every GM in the league would offer close to 100% value for a guy that averages 20/10. Zach doesn't help this team win


Really? Then why are teams offering 50 cents on the dollar for players like Kobe, KG, Marion, and JON?

No GM is going to offer anything close to full value for a player he believes "must" be traded.


----------



## Zybot

*Re: deal coming soon*



Spoolie Gee said:


> This thread has destroyed the old record for post count.
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/?order=desc&sort=replycount


Then, I feel compelled to post. Has the cliff notes version of this thread been updated, because I just don't have a week to read all of these pages? Has the deal happened and I just haven't heard about it? Does the deal involve the naming rights of the Rose Garden or does it actually involve players switching team? Is there any way to know precisely how many posts MM has actually contributed to this monster? Oh, and caption this smily :azdaja:


----------



## Paxil

*Re: deal coming soon*

There is no question in my mind that Zach is a hell of a player... and worked his butt off to return from a injury that would end the career of some players. He is not Kobe or Garnett, but when did players have to do it all to be considered great? Rodman and many others are examples of rather one dimensional players who are still elite at what they did/do. For me... the Jailblazer witch hunt ends with Miles. Zach is fine in my book, and though there may be a time when we have to choose between Aldridge and Zach... it isn't now.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*



Zybot said:



> Then, I feel compelled to post. Has the cliff notes version of this thread been updated, because I just don't have a week to read all of these pages? Has the deal happened and I just haven't heard about it? Does the deal involve the naming rights of the Rose Garden or does it actually involve players switching team? Is there any way to know precisely how many posts MM has actually contributed to this monster? Oh, and caption this smily :azdaja:


Nothing new has come up. It's basically MM defending himself and then continuing w/ the vague comments. Some people think the trade rumor that MM's buddy told him was Zach for RJ, but I haven't read anything that makes me think that's the case. At this point, people are wondering if he had any inside info in the first place. Perhaps he just heard a rumor that's now completely stale after a few weeks. He contends, though, that the deal is still done.

A silly, silly thread.


----------



## Crimson the Cat

*Re: deal coming soon*

If anyone of us had heard from someone that we believe to be "in the know" that the team had reached a deal (in principle) with another team, we would have let this board know. What's silly about that?


----------



## crowTrobot

*Re: deal coming soon*



MARIS61 said:


> BTW, without Zach we would have won maybe 10-12 games last year, and our chemistry would be down the tube.




lol


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: deal coming soon*



Crimson the Cat said:


> If anyone of us had heard from someone that we believe to be "in the know" that the team had reached a deal (in principle) with another team, we would have let this board know. What's silly about that?


letting your sources know you can keep your word if they entrust you... especially if they monitor the forum onoccasion. If you keep their trust.. you keep getting tidbits. you may want to be in the know in the future as well


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: deal coming soon*



Trader Ed said:


> letting your sources know you can keep your word if they entrust you... especially if they monitor the forum onoccasion. If you keep their trust.. you keep getting tidbits. you may want to be in the know in the future as well


Fine and dandy for mm, but either share or keep it to yourself.

Why taunt people?


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: deal coming soon*



Trader Ed said:


> letting your sources know you can keep your word if they entrust you... especially if they monitor the forum onoccasion. If you keep their trust.. you keep getting tidbits. you may want to be in the know in the future as well


So true and so simple, yet so many people on this board dont get it.


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: deal coming soon*



Trader Ed said:


> letting your sources know you can keep your word if they entrust you... especially if they monitor the forum onoccasion. If you keep their trust.. you keep getting tidbits. you may want to be in the know in the future as well


Exactly. So let's give MM a break here, and just enjoy having the #1 pick.


----------



## Paxil

*Re: deal coming soon*

Oden, Durent, Horford. Pick 2. Continue to talk amongst yourselves.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*

Oden & Durant.


----------



## BealzeeBob

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> He's not an asset, or every GM in the league would offer close to 100% value for a guy that averages 20/10. Zach doesn't help this team win


So, how many games do you think the Blazers would have won last year without Zach?

Go Blazers


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



BealzeeBob said:


> So, how many games do you think the Blazers would have won last year without Zach?
> 
> Go Blazers



Going by the record with him out and Aldridge in it would be quite a few. I honestly don't thnk the Blazers would have won any more or any less games, what I'm saying is that he made no difference at all in the games. With him out the rest of our team flat out plays better.


----------



## hasoos

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> Going by the record with him out and Aldridge in it would be quite a few. I honestly don't thnk the Blazers would have won any more or any less games, what I'm saying is that he made no difference at all in the games. With him out the rest of our team flat out plays better.


The Blazer record with Zbo out and Aldridge playing is actually quite good. If I remember right they only lost one game while he was out, and Aldridge played, and they played quite a few games (like 8 or 10) in that scenario. It was very unfortunate that Aldridge was having health issues when Zbo went out for his second stint, because I bet there would not be much doubt left on this board as for who is the future, and who is not.


----------



## andalusian

*Re: deal coming soon*



hasoos said:


> It was very unfortunate that Aldridge was having health issues when Zbo went out for his second stint, because I bet there would not be much doubt left on this board as for who is the future, and who is not.


Actually it was very fortunate or we would not be sitting pretty at the top of the draft board...


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: deal coming soon*



andalusian said:


> Actually it was very fortunate or we would not be sitting pretty at the top of the draft board...


:yes:


----------



## Draco

*Re: deal coming soon*

The Blazers would have been the worst team in the league without ZBo last year, and we'd now have the #4 pick.

Zbo got us Oden.


----------



## hasoos

*Re: deal coming soon*



andalusian said:


> Actually it was very fortunate or we would not be sitting pretty at the top of the draft board...



That depends on if you believe in Chaos Theory, and of course, my prayer to the dark ones might have had a lot to do with it.:biggrin: But then again, maybe not.


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: deal coming soon*

so mm come on spill it


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: deal coming soon*

Hey guys, just wanted to let you know that a deal is coming soon. By tomorrow at this time, a deal involving our Trail Blazers will be official. :biggrin:


Ok, seriously... you already know that... I just didnt want this thread to get bumped to page 3.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: deal coming soon*

Here's the deal:

Oden for the #1 pick.

The rest is small potatoes.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: deal coming soon*

This deal doesn't make any sense.



DX said:


> Portland was linked by a few teams to a trade that would move Zach Randolph to the Knicks for Channing Frye and Malik Rose (who must opt-into his contract first), but the same source acted surprised when we mentioned this to him.


----------



## TLo

*Re: deal coming soon*

*bump*


----------



## mgb

*Re: deal coming soon*

You just wanted to be the first post on page 69, right TLo?


----------



## Reep

*Re: deal coming soon*



mgb said:


> You just wanted to be the first post on page 69, right TLo?


I guess it is a matter of perspective. You are in the middle of page 21 for me. Not that this thread won't make it to 69 by the end of the day . . . .


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: deal coming soon*

I say we should just keep this legendary thread going forever because you never know when a deal may be coming.

:cheers:


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: deal coming soon*

Keep watching the skies!


----------



## Floods

*Re: deal coming soon*

LOL you think i'd have learned by now NOT to visit the Blazers forum whenever i see 'breaking news' or 'huge trade' on the front burner.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: deal coming soon*



David_Ortiz said:


> LOL you think i'd have learned by now NOT to visit the Blazers forum whenever i see 'breaking news' or 'huge trade' on the front burner.



Just a second, read through this thread and you'll find there is a lot of good information here. 

One posts literally gives the details of a big trade going down today and that poster has been right on prior draft days including last year.


----------



## Floods

*Re: deal coming soon*

*blushes*


----------



## ehizzy3

*Re: deal coming soon*

this thread should be locked and thrown away once the deal goes down


----------



## Todd

*Re: deal coming soon*



rose garden pimp said:


> this thread should be locked and thrown away once the deal goes down


This thread should have been locked in the first 20 posts.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: deal coming soon*



rose garden pimp said:


> this thread should be locked and thrown away once the deal goes down



It will be....it's rather harmless at the moment, if that changes then it will be closed.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: deal coming soon*



sa1177 said:


> It will be....it's rather harmless at the moment, if that changes then it will be closed.



You can't close thread . . . well I guess technically you can close this thread . . . but you can't close this thread.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: deal coming soon*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> You can't close thread . . . well I guess technically you can close this thread . . . but you can't close this thread.



:thinking2:  huh?


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: deal coming soon*



rose garden pimp said:


> this thread should be locked and thrown away once the deal goes down


So basically you're saying it should never be locked, since there is no deal? Or did I miss the part where there actually was a deal, or even a RUMORED deal?

Oh I know, it'll happen during the draft. Yeah. Knew it all the time. Sure.

I'll believe it when I see it. And based on how much hype MM was giving this thing, it better be a blockbuster and not some "Portland has traded three of its second round picks for the #16" crap. Yippee.

I can't wait until this train wreck of a thread goes away.

-Pop


----------



## Zybot

*Re: deal coming soon*



mediocre man said:


> I don't post these types of things in the general forum usually, in fact I don't think I ever have. But......well, get ready for some fireworks on the trade front.
> 
> Go ahead and speculate.


You guys are all missing the hidden messages. Clearly the deal will go down on July 4th. The reference to fireworks is more than deliberate. You don't have to read the DaVinci code to decipher that. :biggrin: 

Lately I have been hoping that there is no major deal. Let's move the 2nd round picks to get a late 1st round pick, see what we have the first part of the season, and then reevaluate.


----------



## talman

*Re: deal coming soon*



SodaPopinski said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. And based on how much hype MM was giving this thing, it better be a blockbuster and not some "Portland has traded three of its second round picks for the #16" crap. Yippee.


Heh, I'll jump up and down and be the first to pronounce KP king of Portland if he can turn 3 2nd rounders into the 16th pick in this years draft.


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: deal coming soon*



talman said:


> Heh, I'll jump up and down and be the first to pronounce KP king of Portland if he can turn 3 2nd rounders into the 16th pick in this years draft.


Well it would certainly be worth a 70 page thread of wild speculation and cyber-arse kissing if that were the rumored deal, now wouldn't it?

-Pop


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: deal coming soon*



> I'll believe it when I see it. And based on how much hype MM was giving this thing, it better be a blockbuster and not some "Portland has traded three of its second round picks for the #16" crap. Yippee.



All I said was that there was a deal that was happening soon. There is...allbeit a little later than I thought.


----------



## Dan

*Re: deal coming soon*



SodaPopinski said:


> Well it would certainly be worth a 70 page thread of wild speculation and cyber-arse kissing if that were the rumored deal, now wouldn't it?
> 
> -Pop


change your preferences so it's 50 posts per page. it makes reading them easier.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: deal coming soon*



Hap said:


> change your preferences so it's 50 posts per page. it makes reading them easier.


Thanks Hap. I didnt know we could do that.


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: deal coming soon*



Hap said:


> change your preferences so it's 50 posts per page. it makes reading them easier.


It's not so much the length but the content that makes this one hard to stumble through.

-Pop


----------



## Reep

*Re: deal coming soon*

I would like to hear an MM update. Does this deal still look like it is going to happen? Or do recent events make it look more unlikely?


----------



## ehizzy3

*Re: deal coming soon*

well hurry up and announce the trade for jefferson!! i bet my friend 10 dollars he would be a blazer by the end of the draft


----------



## TP3

*Re: deal coming soon*

MM has a lot of splainin' to do.


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: deal coming soon*

yea...3 weeks doesn't translate to soon in the basketball world.


----------



## ehizzy3

*Re: deal coming soon*

well looks like its a no-go for jefferson


----------



## talman

*Re: deal coming soon*



rose garden pimp said:


> well hurry up and announce the trade for jefferson!! i bet my friend 10 dollars he would be a blazer by the end of the draft


Looks like NJ assured him he would not be traded. Doesn't look good for you...


----------



## ehizzy3

*Re: deal coming soon*



talman said:


> Looks like NJ assured him he would not be traded. Doesn't look good for you...


...............no it doesnt...........:azdaja:


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: deal coming soon*



talman said:


> Looks like NJ assured him he would not be traded. Doesn't look good for you...



I honestly remember a similar headline from years ago: "Blazers assure Damon he will not be traded." It was something like 24 hours before he was shipped off. Maybe I have the player wrong...

...remember, Zach isn't being shopped either, officially. heh heh heh... riiiiight.


----------



## NateBishop3

*Re: deal coming soon*



BlazerCaravan said:


> I honestly remember a similar headline from years ago: "Blazers assure Damon he will not be traded." It was something like 24 hours before he was shipped off. Maybe I have the player wrong...
> 
> ...remember, Zach isn't being shopped either, officially. heh heh heh... riiiiight.


Assuring someone they're not going to be traded and assuring them they're not being shopped are two totally different things.


----------



## talman

*Re: deal coming soon*



BlazerCaravan said:


> I honestly remember a similar headline from years ago: "Blazers assure Damon he will not be traded." It was something like 24 hours before he was shipped off. Maybe I have the player wrong...
> 
> ...remember, Zach isn't being shopped either, officially. heh heh heh... riiiiight.



LOL. But in this case NJ management has told Jefferson directly. Now if they were just saying it for the camera it would be one thing but to tell the person directly is another.


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: deal coming soon*



NateBishop3 said:


> Assuring someone they're not going to be traded and assuring them they're not being shopped are two totally different things.



One's a big lie, and one's a slightly smaller lie?


----------



## NateBishop3

*Re: deal coming soon*



BlazerCaravan said:


> One's a big lie, and one's a slightly smaller lie?


If the Nets tell Jefferson they're not going to trade him, then do, that's a huge slap in the face. Pritchard only told Zach that he wasn't shopping him. That could mean anything. Maybe he's not making calls, but he's receiving them.


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: deal coming soon*



NateBishop3 said:


> If the Nets tell Jefferson they're not going to trade him, then do, that's a huge slap in the face. Pritchard only told Zach that he wasn't shopping him. That could mean anything. Maybe he's not making calls, but he's receiving them.


lol! I guess my overarching point was that GM's lie. To the players (if they're not very nice), to their staff (if they're a little more paranoid than normal), to the media (all the time). Thorn I'd trust the least; he's been in the inner circle, worked for the Great Satan himself. If anyone has the cojones to lie to the face of a player they're shipping off to another team, it's Thorn.

But, I'm a bit cynical when it comes to GM's. Even Pritchard.


----------



## wizmentor

*Re: deal coming soon*



BlazerCaravan said:


> lol! I guess my overarching point was that GM's lie. To the players (if they're not very nice), to their staff (if they're a little more paranoid than normal), to the media (all the time). Thorn I'd trust the least; he's been in the inner circle, worked for the Great Satan himself. If anyone has the cojones to lie to the face of a player they're shipping off to another team, it's Thorn.
> 
> But, I'm a bit cynical when it comes to GM's. Even Pritchard.


Actually, my experience is that GMs don't lie much, which is why
they are so evasive. When they say they are not "Shopping Zach,"
all it means is that they are not calling other teams for the express
purpose of trading Zach. They could call all of the teams and explore
trades with all of their players and, strictly speaking, not be
"shopping" anyone. If you want to understand what a GM is saying, you
must really listen carefully, sometimes.


----------



## Miksaid

*Re: deal coming soon*

Speak!!!!!


----------



## BlazerFan

*Re: deal coming soon*

Someone PLEASE tell me this NY trade is another brilliant smokescreen by Phritchard & Co.


----------



## OntheRocks

*Re: deal coming soon*

F THE NYC TRADE.... no way is this a good trade for us.


----------



## Stevenson

MM said we better like talent (or some such thing) bigtalker TBPup at Real GM said "hold on to your hat"!

Stevie Cancer? You gotta be kidding me.

So much for secret sources and BS threads.


----------



## handclap problematic

*Re: THIS is the deal? Give me a break!*



Stevenson said:


> MM said we better like talent (or some such thing) bigtalker TBPup at Real GM said "hold on to your hat"!
> 
> Stevie Cancer? You gotta be kidding me.
> 
> So much for secret sources and BS threads.




Yeah, I went along with MM's thread. I beleived him, honestly. If this **** trade goes down, I am going to be pissed.

prunetang


----------



## crowTrobot

*Re: THIS is the deal? Give me a break!*

sounds like francis will be bought out and won't play a minute for the blazers.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: THIS is the deal? Give me a break!*

lol, that's a terrible trade. Trading for a bad contract and a big man (which you don't need)? WTF?


----------



## stockfire

*Re: THIS is the deal? Give me a break!*

if francis is bought out then we got even MORE screwed. we just GAVE a 24/10 guy away...


----------



## Xericx

*Re: THIS is the deal? Give me a break!*

find Pritchard's email address. Screw this.


----------



## handclap problematic

*Re: THIS is the deal? Give me a break!*



crowTrobot said:


> sounds like francis will be bought out and won't play a minute for the blazers.



Cool, so we traded for a guy so we can pay him a TON of money not to play for us!!!!!!! Does that sound right? This makes no sense at all!!!!


prunetang


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: THIS is the deal? Give me a break!*

ESPN reporting that the trade has been "proposed."

This better be proposed by NY and laughed at by Portland. If Portland does this, I'll lose all faith in Pritchard.


----------



## ryanjend22

*Re: THIS is the deal? Give me a break!*

oh my god.


----------



## smeedemann

*Re: THIS is the deal? Give me a break!*

What a stupid mistake, Isaiah Thomas actually looks smart for a change.


----------



## Draco

*Re: THIS is the deal? Give me a break!*

Kevin Pritchard's draft last year was a fluke. He got lucky, now he's showing that he is really an idiot.


----------



## OntheRocks

*Re: THIS is the deal? Give me a break!*

This can't be true..... what on earth could be the reason to do this trade?


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: THIS is the deal? Give me a break!*

KP. 

Only general manager in the league to be screwed in a deal with Isiah Thomas.


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: THIS is the deal? Give me a break!*

Not believing this until it is reported as officially agreed upon and submitted to the league office.

Until then, this is too stupid to be believed.


----------



## Preacher

*Re: THIS is the deal? Give me a break!*

Channing Frye doesn't give you close to the inside presence that Randolph does.


Are the Blazers simply doing this because they don't want Zach to corrupt their young big men?


I can't figure out why Portland does this deal.


----------



## wastro

*Re: THIS is the deal? Give me a break!*

Culture my ***


----------



## JuniorNoboa

*Re: THIS is the deal? Give me a break!*

It appeers that many Portland fans here were Swirtsky's when it came to assessing the trade value of Zach Randolph.


----------



## Blazed

*Re: THIS is the deal? Give me a break!*

This trade is horrible for Portland and MM should be placed on a temporary ban. He manipulated this forum for his own personal pleasure.


----------



## Ed O

*Re: THIS is the deal? Give me a break!*



Minstrel said:


> ESPN reporting that the trade has been "proposed."
> 
> This better be proposed by NY and laughed at by Portland. If Portland does this, I'll lose all faith in Pritchard.


This is where I was. About 10 minutes ago.

I hope you're right.

Because holy mother of God, that would be a terrible trade.

We don't fill a need. We don't get younger (Frye is less than 2 years younger than Zach). We save money 2 years from now, which will help get us down below $50m in salary, assuming we don't sign ANY free agents this summer or next...

Man.

Ed O.


----------



## handclap problematic

*Re: THIS is the deal? Give me a break!*



Draco said:


> Kevin Pritchard's draft last year was a fluke. He got lucky, now he's showing that he is really an idiot.



Completely!
This is horrible!
Kevin Prtichard actually made Isaih Thomas look good in a trade!!!!!!!!!!! That is unprecedented. Shows how horrible it is.


prunetang


----------



## alext42083

*Re: THIS is the deal? Give me a break!*



Minstrel said:


> ESPN reporting that the trade has been "proposed."
> 
> This better be proposed by NY and laughed at by Portland. If Portland does this, I'll lose all faith in Pritchard.


Heard it was "agreed in principle" by Portland on the radio. Ahhh! No!!

EXPLAIN YOURSELF KP!!!


----------



## crandc

*Re: THIS is the deal? Give me a break!*

With the exception of Kobe Bryant, and guys who crapped their way out of town (McInnis, Wells, Patterson) I can think of almost no one I want LESS on the Blazers than Steve Francis. I cannot believe this was the best deal for Zach. If it was I'd just as soon keep him. 

PS all of a sudden Stephen A Smith loves Zach. :mad2: :banghead: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl:


----------



## Peaceman

*Re: THIS is the deal? Give me a break!*

WoW! MM, and all his supporters please tell us about the DONE DEAL and why you felt it was important to keep this crap a secret? Terrible deal and where is all the DONE DEAL supporters addressing this trade? Come on guys!


----------



## stockfire

*Re: THIS is the deal? Give me a break!*

i'm waiting for the other shoe to drop.. there is another shoe, right? did we just get dicked by the one legged man?


----------



## ryanjend22

*Re: THIS is the deal? Give me a break!*

is this done...? im confused as hell.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: THIS is the deal? Give me a break!*

Yeah, let's not all forget that Pritchard, just a couple of hours ago, said that "character" was one of the reasons he drafted Oden... and then he trades for STEVE FRANCIS, one of the biggest spoiled brats in the NBA. A guy who exaggerates injuries, then mysteriously comes back when a roster spot opens up... a guy who still has no humility despite his career crumbling into obscurity...


----------



## Ed O

*Re: THIS is the deal? Give me a break!*

Everyone lay off MM. He's not the GM of the Blazers, and even if we're pissed if this deal comes down, it's CERTAINLY not the fault of anyone on this board.

Ed O.


----------



## Peaceman

*Re: deal coming soon*

Thanks MM for keeping the NY trade a secret! Common all you who supported MM trade claim. The NY trade is what the big secret is?


----------



## e_blazer1

*Re: THIS is the deal? Give me a break!*

It might be good to show a little less over-reaction until the night's over. As it stands, this move looks to be awful, but there may be another piece to the puzzle we haven't seen yet. I can't see us taking another F/C unless there's a move to trade another of our big guys.


----------



## BengalDuck

*Re: THIS is the deal? Give me a break!*

Are you f'ing kidding me? Granted I don't like Z-Bo and trading him is something we should look at doing either during this draft or before the trading deadline next year...


But for Channing Frye, a player who regressed last year and doesn't fill any sort of need, and Steve Francis, an even bigger cancer than Randolph himself who, unlike Randolph, is washed up and completely useless.


----------



## MARIS61

It may be awhile before I get to see Oden in a Blazers uni, 'cause I'll never go to another game until Francis is gone.

Hopefully he goes to Seattle for Durant.


----------



## yakbladder

MARIS61 said:


> It may be awhile before I get to see Oden in a Blazers uni, 'cause I'll never go to another game until Francis is gone.
> 
> Hopefully he goes to Seattle for Durant.



Don't get your knickers in a twist. They've already said they expect to buy out Francis' contract.


----------



## Minstrel

League sources say it's done:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2919929

Hard to make this day depressing, but this took some of the steam out.


----------



## bosiydid

KNICK FAN HERE......WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! Thank you and good night!


----------



## Blazed

*Re: THIS is the deal? Give me a break!*



Ed O said:


> Everyone lay off MM. He's not the GM of the Blazers, and even if we're pissed if this deal comes down, it's CERTAINLY not the fault of anyone on this board.
> 
> Ed O.


Give me a break, he lied and manipulated the entire board for several weeks. He's probably at home laughing at everybody.


----------



## ryanjend22

what is francis contract like...

i have no clue.


----------



## ZBoFanatic

Umm... So I grew up a Pacers Fan hating the Knicks as much as you guys do the Lakers so I don't even know what to think. I grew up a Pacers Fan and the worst coach we ever had was Isiah Thomas. I hated him more than Mo Cheeks. The Blazers lost in this deal, I feel like puking, but hopefully it works out for all parties.


----------



## Spoolie Gee

*Re: THIS is the deal? Give me a break!*

Wow this is HORRIBLE WTF!

Im so pissed and I shouldnt be on a day we get Oden!


----------



## Todd

If this trade goes down all of the "KP is god" guys need to eat some serious crow!! This trade stinks!!


----------



## wastro

Knicks broadcaster Gus Johnson says it's a done deal.


----------



## bosiydid

ryanjend22 said:


> what is francis contract like...
> 
> i have no clue.


Two more years at 16 and 17 mil.


----------



## BlazerFan

2 years 33.5 million


----------



## crandc

Even buying out Francis, it does not make sense. They also dealt Dickau and Jones, hardly world beaters, but Dickau was a local boy and JOnes a pal of Oden. Worth keeping on the bench. Three players for Channing Frye? 

I'm going to wash the dishes. I don't want to watch any more.


----------



## MARIS61

So Zach and 2 scrubs for 1 scrub and an overpaid cancer who we're going to pay to not play.

Danny Ainge couldn't even make that bad of a deal.

That is the absolute weakest GM'ing in the history of the Blazers if it's true.


----------



## alext42083

BlazerFan said:


> 2 years 33.5 million


Holy crap, that's a boat load of money...

If the Blazers buy him out, does anyone know if he still counts against the cap? Will the Blazers be able to go after a free agent??


----------



## Blazerfan024

Wow from the happiest day in history, to the most depressed....


----------



## ryanjend22

*runs to bathroom to puke*


33.5 mill????!?!??!?! WTF IS GOING ON.


----------



## Spoolie Gee

alext42083 said:


> Holy crap, that's a boat load of money...
> 
> If the Blazers buy him out, does anyone know if he still counts against the cap? Will the Blazers be able to go after a free agent??


Yes it still counts against the cap. I THINK when someone picks him up they'll pay for PART of it but Im not sure about that.


----------



## sjla2kology101

> Francis has only two seasons left on his contract, worth just over $34 million, but possesses the option to become a free agent after next season. The Blazers, however, are planning to buy out Francis' contract and make him a free agent this summer, sources said.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2919929


----------



## wastro

alext42083 said:


> Holy crap, that's a boat load of money...
> 
> If the Blazers buy him out, does anyone know if he still counts against the cap? Will the Blazers be able to go after a free agent??


I'm pretty sure he still counts against the cap, and it won't help them go after free agents.

Correct me if I'm wrong, someone.


----------



## mook

this is just too transparently bad to be true. I mean I just can't see why on earth we'd agree to this turd blossom.


----------



## Spoolie Gee

Jesus, we couldn't even get an expiring freaking contract? Not even Ratliff? KP, what the hell are you doing man.


----------



## Blazerfan024

Wow Just Wow....


----------



## sa1177

alext42083 said:


> Holy crap, that's a boat load of money...
> 
> If the Blazers buy him out, does anyone know if he still counts against the cap? Will the Blazers be able to go after a free agent??


Take a look at Zbo's...it's double that. 

While certainly not the same talent wise we do potentially save 30 mil or so. 

Not a fan of this but I do understand some of the reasoning...I am going to let things play out more before I make a judgement.


----------



## wastro

The trade didn't address ANY of our needs. I don't get it!


----------



## alext42083

This is also a real shame that this REALLY BAD TRADE has overshadowed us getting Greg Oden...

Anyone else remember we got Greg Oden? haha.


----------



## sjla2kology101

On 1080 they were saying that it wont give them cap relief but cap "flexibility" which will allow them to go after a FA like R.Lewis


----------



## Draco

If we did this trade instead:

Zbo, Pryz, Miles

Francis, Frye, Malik Rose

Then we'd have boatloads of caproom in summer of '09


----------



## Peaceman

Not even a draft pick? We got robbed. ED O, i agree KP made the pick not MM, but I just want to hear if this was the DONE DEAL. Can one person who knows say something.


----------



## Blazed

Ban MM. He lied and manipulated the entire board. What a punk!


----------



## Minstrel

Only way this makes any sense is if another team really wants Frye and Pritchard is just working as the broker and plans to flip Frye (maybe with a Portland player) for something good.

It would have to happen today, though, or Frye can't be dealt with anyone else for six months.


----------



## alext42083

Why couldn't we get NY to take Darius Miles off our hands since we're taking Stevie Franchise? Ugh...


----------



## Mateo

So... was the Richard Jefferson rumor never true? Because that sounds great right now.


----------



## MARIS61

alext42083 said:


> This is also a real shame that this REALLY BAD TRADE has overshadowed us getting Greg Oden...
> 
> Anyone else remember we got Greg Oden? haha.


At best we've broken even so far today. I don't see playoffs anytime soon just discarding 23/10 for nothing. There's got to be something more to this.


----------



## deanwoof

addition by subtraction. we lose 23/10 and replace him with whatever oden/aldridge/frye bring - DEFENSE


----------



## mobes23

Could there be a decent cap-related reason for this deal? If Francis is bought out, does that free cap space this year? If so, is it possible they're working something similar with Darius? Any capolists out there that are better clued in than me?

Pritchard has been too savvy to make a deal this crazy. Of course I'm a crazy optimist who every March believes the Cubs will win the world series.


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves

Zach Randolph for Nothing


----------



## Samuel

Dear lord, let there be a brilliant second part of this deal.


----------



## Samuel

mobes23 said:


> Could there be a decent cap-related reason for this deal? If Francis is bought out, does that free cap space this year? If so, is it possible they're working something similar with Darius? Any capolists out there that are better clued in than me?
> 
> Pritchard has been too savvy to make a deal this crazy. Of course I'm a crazy optimist who every March believes the Cubs will win the world series.


I think they'll probably spin it that this was the second half of last year's Raef LaFrentz deal.


----------



## crandc

I turned to KXL online and they report that Portland gets the #24 pick, Phoenix's. So there must be some other deal in the works.


----------



## wastro

crandc said:


> I turned to KXL online and they report that Portland gets the #24 pick, Phoenix's. So there must be some other deal in the works.


They said it's independent of the NY trade.


----------



## alext42083

crandc said:


> I turned to KXL online and they report that Portland gets the #24 pick, Phoenix's. So there must be some other deal in the works.


I was half listening to 1080, but did they say Jack or Webster was offered for the 24? I hope not. Tell me I heard wrong for anyone who heard this.


----------



## MARIS61

Let's have a friggin' fire sale.


----------



## NateBishop3

This can't be the deal MM heard about. MM said he was happy with the trade, there's NO WAY IN HELL he could be happy with this, even if he DESPISES Zach. No way.


----------



## Todd

alext42083 said:


> I was half listening to 1080, but did they say Jack or Webster was offered for the 24? I hope not. Tell me I heard wrong for anyone who heard this.


Cash! according to ESPN.


----------



## BengalDuck

If Seattle can get #5 for Ray Allen and a second rounder, why can't we get at least a lottery pick for Randolph and at least one of our second rounders?


----------



## BengalDuck

Jesus...

Ray Allen gets #5. Jason Richardson gets #8. Randolph should've gotten us #2!!!!


----------



## NateBishop3

BengalDuck said:


> Jesus...
> 
> Ray Allen gets #5. Jason Richardson gets #8. Randolph should've gotten us #2!!!!


Zach Randolph got us Channing Frye!


----------



## JFizzleRaider

MM needs to spill it now


----------



## handclap problematic

JFizzleRaider said:


> MM needs to spill it now




Not sure if we are going to be seeing him back for awhile. 
He definately has some crow to eat. But, I will welcome him back with open e-arms. He is a great poster, who just happened to get played.

prunetang


----------



## JFizzleRaider

handclap problematic said:


> Not sure if we are going to be seeing him back for awhile.
> He definately has some crow to eat. But, I will welcome him back with open e-arms. He is a great poster, who just happened to get played.
> 
> prunetang


Well I'll welcome him back too, but I want to hear what his so called deal was


----------



## sa1177

Time for the longest thread in the boards history to come to an end.


----------



## TLo

I like the deal. You guys are overreacting. Zach is *always *getting in trouble and we don't need a character like him influencing our young guys. Frye can play and he's longer than Zach. Stevie Franchise is a question mark, but he doesn't get in legal trouble and he's definitely got talent. This move will open things up for Oden down low, whereas Zach would have got in the way.


----------



## MARIS61

*Deal Coming Soon!*

*Don't call out mods on the public forum. Just send us PMs.*

We've been told we're getting an acclaimed player casual fans will recognize. We've been told we're going to keep Travis but not throw money at Ime. We've been told we're supposedly trying to get cap space in 2 years.

That said, my guess is we're going after an almost washed up PG, who used to be very good, can still run the court, with 2-3 years left in the tank (no more) who's a decent defender and can hit the 3, and who has 2-3 years left on his contract.

My guess as to who we're trading to get him, and maybe a pick, is Jarrett and Joel P.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players?league=nba&position=pg


----------



## Tortimer

*Re: Deal Coming Soon!*

Oh no we are going to sign Francis back?


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: Deal Coming Soon!*

yeah when will the two trades be official this is terrible!


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: Deal Coming Soon!*

Daniels, Antonio?


----------



## Nightfly

I'm going to reopen this. Hopefully things have settled down.


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: Deal Coming Soon!*

Maris, I think you hold the record for having the most threads closed. Add another notch to your belt.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: Deal Coming Soon!*



yuyuza1 said:


> Maris, I think you hold the record for having the most threads closed. Add another notch to your belt.


Other than the fact I started the thread, why would anyone close it?

Daniels certainly fits the bill there, BTW.


----------



## stupendous

*Re: Deal Coming Soon!*



yuyuza1 said:


> Maris, I think you hold the record for having the most threads closed. Add another notch to your belt.


Except this time I think we are all in agreeance that there is some sort of a deal coming soon.


----------



## Utherhimo

yeah come on MM you can spill the beans about what you hear vs what happened 

yeah would washington want joel, jack...etc?


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: Deal Coming Soon!*



MARIS61 said:


> Other than the fact I started the thread, why would anyone close it?
> 
> Daniels certainly fits the bill there, BTW.



hehe...I was just jokin'.

I don't know about Daniels. He's really not much of a three point shooter. I think the acclaimed player is Rudy Fernandez.


----------



## jwhoops11

I still feel a Clipper trade on the horizon...

I'm thinking:

Martel/Joel and Jarret

for

Magette and Aaron Williams

Helps both teams, but probably makes to much sense to really happen. I'll email Quick to ask him what he knows. I'm sure he'll respond since I've done nothing but support him unlike the rest of you bums


----------



## MARIS61

Sweet!

I was hoping they'd merge this but I knew they wouldn't if *I *asked.


----------



## crowTrobot

i'd say cassell, but he's expiring, not 2-3 years.


----------



## jwhoops11

Always the constant protagonist, aren't you Maris?

I miss JLPRK


----------



## MARIS61

jwhoops11 said:


> Always the constant protagonist, aren't you Maris?
> 
> I miss JLPRK


He recently re-appeared on the ESPN board, which has taken on new life and some very knowledgeable posters.

Drop in and say Hi to him.


----------



## MARIS61

crowTrobot said:


> i'd say cassell, but he's expiring, not 2-3 years.


Even better.


----------



## yuyuza1

My idea: Joel + Martell for Jason Williams + 2008 1st rounder from Miami. 

If Miami signs Blake, Williams' expiring contract will be more expendable.


----------



## jwhoops11

MARIS61 said:


> He recently re-appeared on the ESPN board, which has taken on new life and some very knowledgeable posters.
> 
> Drop in and say Hi to him.



Ya, don't miss him that much....

I do miss the old days, I think I'll drop back in over there.

So watching Sergio play the first two summer games, can the Blazers afford to move Jack in a trade? Seems like if they do, that almost assures Blake coming back. But if Blake returns he eats into some of that cap room that moving Pryz would give the team in two years. Hmmm, could be an interesting month or two!


----------



## crowTrobot

jason williams is also expiring


----------



## MARIS61

yuyuza1 said:


> My idea: Joel + Martell for Jason Williams + 2008 1st rounder from Miami.
> 
> If Miami signs Blake, Williams' expiring contract will be more expendable.


White AND Spanish Chocolate?

A confectioner's dream.:cheers:


----------



## crowTrobot

sounds like we are more or less giving away jack just to dump joel's salary. going to kill myself now.


----------



## crowTrobot

i hope it's not bobby jackson


----------



## Ed O

*Re: Deal Coming Soon!*



MARIS61 said:


> And when ED O. calls me insane or ignorant (just using Ed as an example, there are others), which is clearly against the rules, nobody censors him. I don't mind being called insane or ignorant because I'm neither and it's kinda funny, but I do object to your double standards.


While I appreciate you thinking of me when it comes to breaking the rules of the board, I would be interested to see where I called you insane or ignorant.

The only time I can recall calling you one of those is when you admitted you didn't know anything about the topic at hand, and I (believe I) said that your position was based in ignorance. Which was just restating your own point.

Doesn't mean that I haven't made those kinds of statements--nobody's perfect, and I was joking with ebott (who I have known online for a few years now) earlier today--but I'm not sure I can confess to this in this case.

Ed O.


----------



## barfo

*Re: Deal Coming Soon!*



Ed O said:


> I'm not sure I can confess to this in this case.
> 
> Ed O.


Oh, you'll confess all right. It's just a question of how much we have to torture you. You have heard of waterboarding? Well, we practice something much worse, messageboarding. Yes, that's right. Now, about that confession...



Ed O said:


> I can confess to this in this case.
> 
> Ed O.


Wise choice Ed. Wise choice. Don't you feel better now?

barfo


----------



## MAS RipCity

so we have a deal in the works again, huh?


----------



## Nightfly

*Re: Deal Coming Soon!*



MARIS61 said:


> How about YOU don't lie about me in this thread. Just PM ME if you have a gripe, 'cause LAST time you said to PM you I did and you ignored me and refused to answer.
> 
> Don't accuse me of something *I didn't do *and then erase the evidence which proves my innocence.
> 
> I didn't call out anyone. I made a harmless joke that a child could grasp.
> 
> I stated quite clearly I have nothing but respect for ALL Mods, and that includes SA1177 and yourself, the only 2 Mods who EVER, and NEARLY ALWAYS close my threads with no justification.
> 
> If you'd like to explain your prejudice against me, PM me.
> 
> Unlike you, I'll reply.
> 
> Okay, that sounds harsh, but I seriously don't know why you censor me. I break NO rules. None. I've read them all and I do not break the rules. And when ED O. calls me insane or ignorant (just using Ed as an example, there are others), which is clearly against the rules, nobody censors him. I don't mind being called insane or ignorant because I'm neither and it's kinda funny, but I do object to your double standards. I can show you literally thousands of similar rule violations you've personally ignored apparently just because I didn't commit them.
> 
> Lighten up and let's have fun here.


For what it's worth, I sometimes get *over 100* PMs in a day. (They don't all come from posters on this board.) I have over 1000 PMs in my inbox alone.

I make a huge effort to respond to each PM. If I didn't respond it's not because I was ignoring you. It just means it got lost in the shuffle.

If I don't respond with in a day or two, you should PM me again. This goes to everyone here.

I have more to say but I'll tell you in a PM.


----------



## #10

Come on, what was the supposed deal?


----------



## LameR

Someday this thread will have 1,000,000 views.


----------



## ryanjend22

boooooooooooo.


----------



## Five5even

Why would we trade Jarrett Jack and other pieces for a clearly less talented and aging player in Jason Williams?

Sure he has an expiring contract, but i have to say we clearly could use Jack over Jason Williams.

Not to mention Joel can still provide a very solid backup spot for Greg, and he gives us more depth at C anyway.

I love the idea of more cap space, but i'd rather wait and see how Jarrett Jack pans out.


----------



## Xericx

Jack and Webster for J-Will? Please tell me that's a joke. And I am not even a fan of J. Jack's way of running the offense.


----------



## deanwoof

i hope no jwill. character? character? hello?


----------



## TLo

That is baloney.


----------



## Tortimer

I hope we are not making any trades now unless it is going to help us this year. Of coarse I would change my mind if we could dump Miles and his contract in a trade even if giving up a player. Outside of that I don't want any of those players mentioned in the last few posts. I would like a better SF, backup SG or a better PG. I would be happy if we just keep J.Jones, Rudy and go with out existing players instead of some dumb trade for expiring contracts of washed up players.


----------



## Rip City Reign

Today is "the acclaimed player" day!!!


----------



## B_&_B

anyone on our current roster for J.Williams?!?! :lol:

Thanks mods for opening this LEGEND of a thread back up.


----------



## Tortimer

Rip City Reign said:


> Today is "the acclaimed player" day!!!



I never really believed there is an "acclaimed player" but I'm hoping there is and we do land someone good. I would think it would be great for Roy, LMA and Oden to get some playoff experience even if they losted in the first round. I would think we would have a good chance to get the 6-8 spot if we landed a real good SF to go with our core group. I still have hope we might get the 8th spot even with our existing group but admit it is going to be hard in the western conf.


----------



## Tortimer

B_&_B said:


> anyone on our current roster for J.Williams?!?! :lol:
> 
> Thanks mods for opening this LEGEND of a thread back up.



I don't want J.Williams for any of our players except maybe Miles. Please no more J.Williams trades.


----------



## Fork

Well...as of now, looks like this thread was a complete waste of time. Nothing happened that we didn't suspect would happen.

I'm guessing the seed that spawned this thread was hearing that some current Blazer had asked for Portland to trade randolph? that's not 'deal coming soon' territory, if you ask me. Nor is it a 'deal everyone will like' or whatever the actual quote was. it was fairly obvious that Portland would move randolph once they decided on Oden.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

Never missing a chance to draw a reaction from posters, I thought I would resurrect this thread. 

I'm thinking with all the great insight we got from this thread, we should let it resurface and shoot for 100 pages.

You're welcome MM. :biggrin:


----------



## mediocre man

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Never missing a chance to draw a reaction from posters, I thought I would resurrect this thread.
> 
> I'm thinking with all the great insight we got from this thread, we should let it resurface and shoot for 100 pages.
> 
> You're welcome MM. :biggrin:




Ha, like I said.....wait for it


----------



## Samuel

I don't think Marvin Williams is worth getting that excited about.


----------



## mediocre man

Samuel said:


> I don't think Marvin Williams is worth getting that excited about.




Really? I do. He was the number 2 pick in the draft, and really started to come on late last year


----------



## It's_GO_Time

Alright you guys stop messing with me (I guess i brought it upon myself by re-raising his thread). But Why would Atlanta trade with us . . . both teams are overloaded with PGs.

"The Atlanta Hawks are overloaded with point guards, a position they've been trying to solidify for the past three seasons. 

The fact is the Hawks drafted Acie Law and have some serious cash invested in Speedy Claxton ($6 mil-plus), Tyronn Lue ($3.5) and Anthony Johnson ($2.6). 

If any moves are made by the Hawks in training camp (and that's a very good possibility), it's expected one of these guys will be moved to make room for the rookie, who projects as the full service point guard that the Hawks have not had."
Source: Atlanta Journal-Constitution


----------



## B_&_B

mediocre man said:


> Really? I do. He was the number 2 pick in the draft, and really started to come on late last year


I agree.


Glad to see this thread back in the mix.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

LOL

WTF!!! I never payed attention to this thread.

But the hawks aren't trading Marvin!


----------



## mediocre man

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> LOL
> 
> WTF!!! I never payed attention to this thread.
> 
> But the hawks aren't trading Marvin!


Nope it's Josh Smith






































or was it 






















Josh Childress?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

okay we're trading Josh Smith, for what?

Josh McRoberts?


----------



## QRICH

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> okay we're trading Josh Smith, for what?
> 
> Josh McRoberts?


Only if you sweaten the pot:cheers: we'll _think_ about it, buddy.


----------



## Samuel

It was Marvin, not Childress or Smith. Just the facts, ma'am. 

And if that were at all close (Jack for Marvin) to getting done, it makes sense that there'd be some amount of haggling on both sides, as the salaries don't match.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Hawks would'nt even consider Jack for Marvin, I guarentee you that.


----------



## Samuel

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Hawks would'nt even consider Jack for Marvin, I guarentee you that.


That's MM's contention, not mine.


----------



## mediocre man

Samuel said:


> That's MM's contention, not mine.




Did I ever say that?


----------



## Samuel

mediocre man said:


> Did I ever say that?


Not directly, no.


----------



## mediocre man

Samuel said:


> Not directly, no.




Good because that would have been way off.


----------



## Samuel

mediocre man said:


> Good because that would have been way off.


Is that so? Well someone inferred that you had mentioned that to them, so my apologies for talking about your rumor incorrectly.


----------



## mediocre man

Samuel said:


> Is that so? Well someone inferred that you had mentioned that to them, so my apologies for talking about your rumor incorrectly.




Maybe they are right......I have forgotten


----------



## Samuel

mediocre man said:
 

> Maybe they are right......I have forgotten


Hypothetically if that were the deal you were referring to, then what other pieces would need to be involved?

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...endto=1~1~22~22&from=22~22~1~1&te=na~na~na~na


----------



## mediocre man

Samuel said:


> Hypothetically if that were the deal you were referring to, then what other pieces would need to be involved?
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...endto=1~1~22~22&from=22~22~1~1&te=na~na~na~na




Hypothetically Martell and Jack work for Williams 

Joel and Jack work for Williams and Speedy


At least I think they do.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Hawks would'nt even consider Jack for Marvin, I guarentee you that.


Hey, weren't you the one guaranteeing that Amare Stoudemire would be in a Hawks uniform?


----------



## PorterIn2004

So at this point, while I believe there may have been (and indeed, probably was) something to all this back at the point the thread started, I'm guessing that by now it's pretty well fallen through. Pritchard and company have pretty thoroughly convinced me that they're done making moves for the time being (though of course any good GM continues to listen to offers).

Maybe some of this rises again once the season starts and Pritchard gets to assess the roster in action against other clubs but for now there are enough options at SF in Jones, Outlaw, and Webster, and enough options at SG with Roy, Webster, and Jack.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

What ever became of this? Was it the Pau trade?


----------



## GOD

I was just thinking of bumping this thread.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

GOD said:


> I was just thinking of bumping this thread.


I wish you had. Some people on here don't like it. But I remember how much drama this created and I don't know if this ever got settled. What was the big deal?


----------



## Darkwebs

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> What ever became of this? Was it the Pau trade?


If I remember correctly, this was the Zach for Richard Jefferson trade that never materialized. But I don't know or remember the details of it.


----------



## Draco

It was Zach... but I think a scrub coming back in return (kinda like what happpened)


----------



## BlazerFan22

Ya I know.


----------



## mediocre man

LOL it's alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B_&_B

mediocre man said:


> LOL it's alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:cheers:

:biggrin:


----------



## mediocre man

Part Deux.....Just Sayin'


----------



## Stepping Razor

oh for ****'s sake


----------



## yuyuza1

Want to give us any hints this time?


----------



## mediocre man

yuyuza1 said:


> Want to give us any hints this time?




I heard from two people that would probably know that we are having some serious talks with Memphis. That's all I got, but I figured I'd resurect this thread instead of starting another, or not mentioning it at all


----------



## Nightfly

mediocre man said:


> I heard from two people that would probably know that we are having some serious talks with Memphis. That's all I got, but I figured I'd resurect this thread instead of starting another, or not mentioning it at all


Please start another thread.


----------

